# Brixton news, rumours and general chat: Autumn - Winter 2018-19



## editor (Nov 13, 2018)

A little late getting started, but here's the new Autumn - Winter 2018 thread which follows on from this thread which amassed an impressive 1.7k posts: Brixton news, rumours and general chat: Summer - Autumn 2018.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 13, 2018)

thought this was going to be mid-autumn-winter


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> thought this was going to be mid-autumn-winter


Autumn came late. Blame it on Trump.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 13, 2018)

editor said:


> Autumn came late. Blame it on Trump.


blame it on that boobie retro


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2018)

First Christmassy thing: Join in with the Brixton Hill Studios Christmas carol concert, Sun 25th Nov


----------



## ash (Nov 14, 2018)

Anyone having problems with BTinternet. It’s usually been reliable for me until Mon am when I started an aspect of my job that involved me conducting a 45 min webinar assessment and it went off twice. Since then it’s been of


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2018)

ash said:


> Anyone having problems with BTinternet. It’s usually been reliable for me until Mon am when I started an aspect of my job that involved me conducting a 45 min webinar assessment and it went off twice. Since then it’s been of


Mine's OK and I couldn't see anything listed here: BT: broadband, TV, phone, home & business


----------



## ash (Nov 14, 2018)

editor said:


> Mine's OK and I couldn't see anything listed here: BT: broadband, TV, phone, home & business


Could be a local thing BT say they’ve found a fault and will repair but I’m not very confident and it was very awkward as I’ve always had an excellent connection and it cut off twice during the interview.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 14, 2018)

ash said:


> Anyone having problems with BTinternet. It’s usually been reliable for me until Mon am when I started an aspect of my job that involved me conducting a 45 min webinar assessment and it went off twice. Since then it’s been of


We’ve been having intermittent problems for a while and the engineer is here now. I think there is a fault somewhere. We’re off Railton Rd.


----------



## ash (Nov 14, 2018)

We’re just off Ferndale Rd they haven’t offered to send an engineer yet will wait and see what happens on 14th when they claim to haves have it fixed.


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2018)

ash said:


> We’re just off Ferndale Rd they haven’t offered to send an engineer yet will wait and see what happens on 14th when they claim to haves have it fixed.


Good luck. I hate how pissed off I get when the internet goes down.


----------



## Winot (Nov 14, 2018)

Something pretty heavy kicking off outside tube. Blues and twos galore.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Nov 14, 2018)

Prime SW2 location: Brixton new flats with shared ownership from £100,000 are five minutes from the Tube | Homes and Property

Another Brixton-boosting article in the Standard's Homes & Property section today.

Cliche bingo:

riots
looting
young professional
gentrification
busy nightlife


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2018)

urbanspaceman said:


> Prime SW2 location: Brixton new flats with shared ownership from £100,000 are five minutes from the Tube | Homes and Property
> 
> Another Brixton-boosting article in the Standard's Homes & Property section today.
> 
> ...


Loses points for the lack of vibrancy, but score big for the utterly wanky name of The Volt.


----------



## David Clapson (Nov 14, 2018)

Winot said:


> Something pretty heavy kicking off outside tube. Blues and twos galore.


Some sort of preacher was using a gun to illustrate an anti-violence speech. He was pretending to shoot a guy who was playing dead. The gun looked real. Probably a replica, but given the guy's emotional delivery and his delusion that it's OK to wave a gun around in public...well you never know. Armed police arrived and trussed him up.


----------



## David Clapson (Nov 14, 2018)

ash said:


> Anyone having problems with BTinternet. It’s usually been reliable for me until Mon am when I started an aspect of my job that involved me conducting a 45 min webinar assessment and it went off twice. Since then it’s been of


Mine was playing up last night. But how does one know which link in the chain to blame? Maybe it was sun spots. Or someone vomiting in the green cabinet. Anyway, my discounted first 12 months with BT are up so the bill has more than doubled. Time to change supplier yet again.


----------



## SpamMisery (Nov 14, 2018)

Utility companies, like current accounts, credit cards and underpants, need to be changed every 12 months. It's a silly annual dance, but it's begrudgingly worth the effort; a bit like a cèilidh


----------



## Winot (Nov 14, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> Some sort of preacher was using a gun to illustrate an anti-violence speech. He was pretending to shoot a guy who was playing dead. The gun looked real. Probably a replica, but given the guy's emotional delivery and his delusion that it's OK to wave a gun around in public...well you never know. Armed police arrived and trussed him up.



What a fucking prat.


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> Some sort of preacher was using a gun to illustrate an anti-violence speech. He was pretending to shoot a guy who was playing dead. The gun looked real. Probably a replica, but given the guy's emotional delivery and his delusion that it's OK to wave a gun around in public...well you never know. Armed police arrived and trussed him up.


What an utter dickhead.


----------



## David Clapson (Nov 14, 2018)

He is probably better versed in firearms law by now. I considered grabbing his gun so I could inspect it, but given how likely he is to be many sandwiches short of a picnic I phoned the rozzers instead. They were very slick. And didn't shoot anyone.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 14, 2018)

SpamMisery said:


> Utility companies, like current accounts, credit cards and underpants, need to be changed every 12 months. It's a silly annual dance, but it's begrudgingly worth the effort; a bit like a cèilidh



If you pay for a service you should be able to get a minimum standard of service whatever the supplier. 

Its one place where the neo liberal dogma of choice failed. Saying its a silly dance is buying into it.


----------



## alcopop (Nov 15, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> If you pay for a service you should be able to get a minimum standard of service whatever the supplier.
> 
> Its one place where the neo liberal dogma of choice failed. Saying its a silly dance is buying into it.


You are saying there is no choice?


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 15, 2018)

> Some sort of preacher was using a gun to illustrate an anti-violence speech. He was pretending to shoot a guy who was playing dead. The gun looked real. Probably a replica, but given the guy's emotional delivery and his delusion that it's OK to wave a gun around in public...well you never know. Armed police arrived and trussed him up.



We have been here before.


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 15, 2018)

Strange to see the Dogstar now offering VIP entry, and table packages for £180... 

Makes a change from Winston carving a hole in the floor to drop the door cash through to stop them from being robbed so frequently.


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> Strange to see the Dogstar now offering VIP entry, and table packages for £180...
> 
> Makes a change from Winston carving a hole in the floor to drop the door cash through to stop them from being robbed so frequently.


They've made some odd and not exactly positive changes of late, like having a woman going around the dance floor selling shots, West End style. Tacky as fuck. They've done what they describe as 'VIP entry' for ages though. Given the length of the queues and the fact that they usually offer a totally free guestlist to anyone who wants to get on it, then it seems fair enough to make queue-hoppers shell out. 

It's funny that when it opened it seemed the very essence of gentrification. Now it's right at the bottom end of the scale for Brixton, and, to be honest, pretty good value at free/£3-£5 for a night with DJs that's open til 4am. I hope the staff are successful in their bid for a decent wage though.


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2018)

Charity album coming out Brixton Hill Studios to release Christmas compilation album with profits going to the Brixton Soup Kitchen


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2018)

Next Friday at the Effra Social - free all night!



> Pregoblin is formed of an array of local musicians including Jessica Winters of the indie synth-pop outfit Will Sin For Love, ex-Fat White Family  Alex (writer of Touch The Leather) and Scud FM and Meatraffle drummer Adam Bremmer, and they combine to create an offbeat, disco-powered sound.



See south London’s hottest new band Pregoblin at the Effra Social, Fri 23rd Nov for free


----------



## David Clapson (Nov 15, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> We have been here before.


Quite. It wasn't great to set the armed police on a black guy with his heart in the right place. But I think it was the least worst option. He has plenty of evidence that he didn't have criminal intent. Maybe they'll just caution him.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 15, 2018)

alcopop said:


> You are saying there is no choice?



Looking back Im agreeing its a silly dance.

What I'm saying is straightforward. Pay for service to get a basic utility get minimum standards.

Privatisation was supposed to have sorted this out. Its failed.


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2018)

So just 20 metres from the Dogstar is this message.


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2018)

Pics from last night's gig. The standard of the acts is really very high. 

















In photos: Brixton Newschool night with Suzi Island, Ralph Taylor and dutchkid, Thurs 15th Nov 2018


----------



## Nivag (Nov 16, 2018)

editor said:


> View attachment 152626
> 
> So just 20 metres from the Dogstar is this message.


Opens on the 30th of November


----------



## alex_ (Nov 17, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Looking back Im agreeing its a silly dance.
> 
> What I'm saying is straightforward. Pay for service to get a basic utility get minimum standards.
> 
> Privatisation was supposed to have sorted this out. Its failed.



That this ridiculousness is required to get the best price is clear evidence that the various  “market’s” are completely broken and are just exploiting the poorly informed.

There needs to be regulation forcing companies to either offer renewals their best price, or forcing them to make it clear how poor their offer is compared to other people offering the same service.  

Alex


----------



## CH1 (Nov 17, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> If you pay for a service you should be able to get a minimum standard of service whatever the supplier.
> 
> Its one place where the neo liberal dogma of choice failed. Saying its a silly dance is buying into it.


Surely it can't be right that people only deserve crap bank accounts, gas/electricity suppliers etc if they don't/can't do the research to get good one?

I agree with Gramsci there should be minimum standards for all utilities.


----------



## alex_ (Nov 17, 2018)

CH1 said:


> Surely it can't be right that people only deserve crap bank accounts, gas/electricity suppliers etc if they don't/can't do the research to get good one?
> 
> I agree with Gramsci there should be minimum standards for all utilities.



No it can’t be right, it is hugely exploitative of the elderly and those without access to the internet ( price comparison sites etc )

For highly substitutive goods ( electricity / gas / water - it’s either on or it isn’t ), this is relatively easy to legislate for. i think the government has for energy, with a policy which is identical to what Milliband got absolutely cained for in the right wing press.

Insurance and telecoms - suppliers should be forced to offer upon renewal the best terms possible for an identical policy.

The whole your instance renewal is x or half x if you look on a price comparison site, thing is a cunts trick. 

What is likely to be happening here is that the margin on the price on price comparison sites will be razor thin, but my aunt is paying for the chief execs jag.

One of the unintended concequences of fixing this will be the cheapest tariffs disappearing. So on any one supplier average price paid probably won’t change, but the most expensive and cheapest will move closer together.

Alex


----------



## David Clapson (Nov 17, 2018)

I think there is some good legislation about basic bank accounts for those with iffy finances. I think banks are obliged to provide them? I have the worst credit history - repossessions, CCJs etc. But I had no trouble getting free current accounts from Co-Op and Barclays eight years ago after I had defaulted on my First Direct account. I don't get an overdraft facility or contactless cards - chip and PIN only. I'm very happy with the service I've had from both banks. (The Barclays account was opened as a paranoid backup, and because there's a Brixton branch, unlike the Co-Op. But I don't really need the Barclays account.It's been empty for ages. Barclays don't pressure me to use it or close it.)


----------



## paolo (Nov 17, 2018)

Air Ambulance has just landed


----------



## David Clapson (Nov 17, 2018)

Party time! All the simpletons want selfies with the air ambulance. I tried to explain that it's not an occasion for a family celebration, that someone nearby is close to death. Blank incomprehension. One of them even stood in the middle of the grass to wave the helicopter in. It switched on its siren. Never occurred to the moron that he was the problem. I told him, but all I got was 'yes, I know'. I told him again...same answer. Then he ran around shaking hands with the crew.


----------



## ash (Nov 17, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> Party time! All the simpletons want selfies with the air ambulance. I tried to explain that it's not an occasion for a family celebration, that someone nearby is close to death. Blank incomprehension. One of them even stood in the middle of the grass to wave the helicopter in. It switched on its siren. Never occurred to the moron that he was the problem. I told him, but all I got was 'yes, I know'. I told him again...same answer. Then he ran around shaking hands with the crew.


I heard the siren thought that was unusual - what a twat!! Where did it land?


----------



## David Clapson (Nov 17, 2018)

The grassy square in front of the archives. That's its usual spot. I'd never heard the siren before. It had to make several passes with the siren on to get people to fuck off. I'm trying to work out who is more simple - the guy who delayed the helicopter's landing or the one with the gun outside Iceland. Can't believe they haven't won the Darwin award yet.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 17, 2018)

editor said:


> View attachment 152626
> 
> So just 20 metres from the Dogstar is this message.



Will there be a beef between Antic and Brewdog lawyers? The latter certainly have form. I think Roof Dog will have to weigh into this conversation at some point


----------



## alex_ (Nov 17, 2018)

twistedAM said:


> Will there be a beef between Antic and Brewdog lawyers? The latter certainly have form. I think Roof Dog will have to weigh into this conversation at some point



Surely even brewdog  aren’t  that stupid


----------



## shakespearegirl (Nov 17, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> Strange to see the Dogstar now offering VIP entry, and table packages for £180...
> 
> Makes a change from Winston carving a hole in the floor to drop the door cash through to stop them from being robbed so frequently.



One of my first Brixton memories was buying multi pack not for individual sale cans of red stripe over the counter at the Dog Star


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 17, 2018)

alex_ said:


> That this ridiculousness is required to get the best price is clear evidence that the various  “market’s” are completely broken and are just exploiting the poorly informed.
> 
> There needs to be regulation forcing companies to either offer renewals their best price, or forcing them to make it clear how poor their offer is compared to other people offering the same service.
> 
> Alex



The other option promised by Sadiq Khan but never delivered on is municipal owned energy company.

Unlike the neo liberal free market would be not for profit and under democratic control.

Great idea. Example of how Sadiq has not been the radical Mayor he promised.

Energy companies are cheaper and cleaner when run by the council


> Bristol Energy has even wider goals. Fully open since earlier this year, the company aims not just to supply energy at competitive prices – it reckons its tariffs can save customers an average of £250 a year – but to invest in community-based renewable generation and ultimately in renewable heat supply as well. Bristol Energy forecasts a 12% return on the council’s investment after five years, rising to 35% after 10, with money reinvested for social good.




He has not been willing to upset big business once elected.


----------



## alex_ (Nov 18, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> The other option promised by Sadiq Khan but never delivered on is municipal owned energy company.
> 
> Unlike the neo liberal free market would be not for profit and under democratic control.
> 
> ...



The problem with this is that people have to switch to take advantage and they are the ones who are probably already switching.

Apparently 23% of households have never switched energy supplier.

Alex


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2018)

alex_ said:


> Surely even brewdog  aren’t  that stupid


They're certainly arrogant enough to adopt the name of one of Brixton's most famous bars, located mere metres from their forthcoming shit palace.


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2018)

I've just sicked up a bit...



> WHAT GOES BEST WITH CARIBBEAN ROOTS AND DOWN-TO-EARTH VIBES IN LONDON?
> 
> Some beautiful craft beer to enjoy.
> 
> ...


Brixton


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 18, 2018)

I'm quite partial to their Elvis Juice, not at all partial to their business practices.


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I'm quite partial to their Elvis Juice, not at all partial to their business practices.


I'll never give them a penny. Fucking fake punk sexist twats.


----------



## lefteri (Nov 18, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> The other option promised by Sadiq Khan but never delivered on is municipal owned energy company.
> 
> Unlike the neo liberal free market would be not for profit and under democratic control.
> 
> ...


The further we go into his term as mayor the more I think he is an ineffectual duplicitous cunt


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 18, 2018)

lefteri said:


> The further we go into his term as mayor the more I think he is an ineffectual duplicitous cunt



He has been a huge let down.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 18, 2018)

alex_ said:


> The problem with this is that people have to switch to take advantage and they are the ones who are probably already switching.
> 
> Apparently 23% of households have never switched energy supplier.
> 
> Alex



Well that's the point.

I'm wary of switching . I'm on low income. Looking up new suppliers I get confused. Doing internet research and get totally contradictory views.

A publicly owned utility with democratic control would be big improvement on present state of affairs.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 18, 2018)

All welcome. At Brixton Rec.


----------



## alcopop (Nov 18, 2018)

Try u


Gramsci said:


> Well that's the point.
> 
> I'm wary of switching . I'm on low income. Looking up new suppliers I get confused. Doing internet research and get totally contradictory views.
> 
> A publicly owned utility with democratic control would be big improvement on present state of affairs.



Try uswitch.com

Makes it really simple


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 19, 2018)

alcopop said:


> Try u
> 
> 
> Try uswitch.com
> ...



I have looked up more than just putting my postcode into a website. Something Im not keen on.


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2018)

Coming up: Celebrating social housing at the Brixton Library: free event, Thurs 22nd Nov., 4pm-8pm


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2018)

If the amount of requests I get from BA, MA and PhD students is anything to go by, Brixton's gentrification is going to documented in greater detail than almost anything else that has happened in the area for years.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Nov 19, 2018)

Edited: forgot it was against the rules.


----------



## alcopop (Nov 19, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> I have looked up more than just putting my postcode into a website. Something Im not keen on.


Why not?


----------



## discobastard (Nov 19, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Well that's the point.
> 
> I'm wary of switching . I'm on low income. Looking up new suppliers I get confused. Doing internet research and get totally contradictory views.
> 
> A publicly owned utility with democratic control would be big improvement on present state of affairs.



The market is a clusterfuck yes and switching can be difficult and impenetrable for people that haven't done it before.  Far more so than it should be and it puts a lot of people at a disadvantage.  Once you get in the habit it becomes easier, when you switch each year you know the process and you also have an idea of how many units you use in a year because you'll have an opening and closing balance.  But if you don't switch and are on a variable rate (SVR) then you *are* getting rinsed most likely.  Best case keep switching, worst case, make sure you keep moving on to the best fixed deal for a year that your current supplier can offer you, which means you do sadly have to contact them.

Uswitch is easy once you know how.  If you keep your bills, you should be able to work out how many units approx you have used over the past year, by looking at the bill a year ago compared to your most recent one.  Or you can ring your supplier and ask them how many you have used in a year if you don't have your bills.  There is also a QR code that you can scan on your most recent bill using the Uswitch (or another comparison site's app).  I have never used this as I'd rather be most accurate with readings) but it is data that gives you a mean usage, or something like that over the year).  Chuck all that in Uswitch and it will list you the deals, with the cheapest one at the top.  Pick one and the Uswitch will send all those details to the new supplier who will email you from there and sort the switch.  

The challenge you might have from there is that because so many residences have been carved up into flats in recent years, the central metering database isn't necessarily accurate, and so when you switch you may end up arguing about your address and which meter supplies your property - which can be a real pain.  But there are reference numbers on the meter which should correspond to what is on the bill.  If you know which one your meter is that should be easy to sort out.  It doesn't happen for everybody but it does occasionally though once corrected it should remain that way on the database.  

So, the first time it _may_ take a bit of effort, but is definitely worth it.  And then Uswitch (or whomever) will email you when the year's contract is nearly up and remind you to plug in your details again and see if you can get a cheaper deal (well cheap_est_) because the price keeps going up.

It is a really messed up system and it *is* intimidating for a lot of people but worth an hour of your time.  IMO.


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2018)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Edited: forgot it was against the rules.


I saw your post and I think it's fine, so feel free to edit it back.


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2018)

The good news is that Jimmy's Plaice is open again


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 19, 2018)

alcopop said:


> Why not?



Why do u think a website wants my postcode?

Its data gathering.

Im now much more wary of handing over personal data.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 19, 2018)

discobastard said:


> The market is a clusterfuck yes and switching can be difficult and impenetrable for people that haven't done it before.  Far more so than it should be and it puts a lot of people at a disadvantage.  Once you get in the habit it becomes easier, when you switch each year you know the process and you also have an idea of how many units you use in a year because you'll have an opening and closing balance.  But if you don't switch and are on a variable rate (SVR) then you *are* getting rinsed most likely.  Best case keep switching, worst case, make sure you keep moving on to the best fixed deal for a year that your current supplier can offer you, which means you do sadly have to contact them.
> 
> Uswitch is easy once you know how.  If you keep your bills, you should be able to work out how many units approx you have used over the past year, by looking at the bill a year ago compared to your most recent one.  Or you can ring your supplier and ask them how many you have used in a year if you don't have your bills.  There is also a QR code that you can scan on your most recent bill using the Uswitch (or another comparison site's app).  I have never used this as I'd rather be most accurate with readings) but it is data that gives you a mean usage, or something like that over the year).  Chuck all that in Uswitch and it will list you the deals, with the cheapest one at the top.  Pick one and the Uswitch will send all those details to the new supplier who will email you from there and sort the switch.
> 
> ...



You've just confirmed why I loathe this state of affairs.

I was looking for green supplier. Didnt trust comparison sites so looked for more info. As you say its a merry go round. A company thst had good customer service one year is crap the next.

Plus a lot of these deals are DD only. I realised my ancient account with British Gas meant I still get paper bills I can pay in cash at paypoint. Suits me.

A friend of mine had issue with utility supplier. Rang them up and they offered discount over phone. As she said she just wants to have heating and electrics and not be expected to argue over cost.

Its post Thatcher world I live in. Your taken for a mug if you dont haggle. One is exepcted to behave as clued up individual in the market place. Makes everyone a part of the competitative capitalist society.

Reminds me of doc I saw Power Trip.In this society its assumed as normal that people use price comparison sites etc. Things dont have to be like this.



> This documentary offers evidence that the transition from communism to free-market capitalism has proven rocky for many Eastern European countries. A huge American energy corporation assumes control of the now privatized electric company in the capital of the former Soviet Republic of Georgia. The company tries to help the Georgian people grow accustomed to paying for their electricity. But the Georgians, like many who were formerly under Soviet rule, are used to a different way of life.



Under Communism electricity was free. Then with fall of communism the new privatised electric company tried to put meters into peoples flats. And make them pay. Didnt go down well with ordinary Georgians.

Power Trip (2003)		 - Plot Summary - IMDb


----------



## alcopop (Nov 20, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Why do u think a website wants my postcode?
> 
> Its data gathering.
> 
> Im now much more wary of handing over personal data.


Well you will miss out on cheaper deals then.

... until communism comes back according to you !


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 20, 2018)

alcopop said:


> Well you will miss out on cheaper deals then.
> 
> ... until communism comes back according to you !



Not the point I was making.


----------



## alex_ (Nov 20, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Why do u think a website wants my postcode?
> 
> Its data gathering.
> 
> Im now much more wary of handing over personal data.



They want your postcode to see what power providers operate in your area, use the postcode of your nearest pub.

All you need is the number of units you used last year, if you ring up British Gas they’ll tell you.

If you keep your bills, I think they have they send you an annual statement it’ll be on there too

They do https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.uswitch.com/gas-electricity/guides/annual-energy-statements/amp/

Alex


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 20, 2018)

alex_ said:


> They want your postcode to see what power providers operate in your area, use the postcode of your nearest pub.
> 
> All you need is the number of units you used last year, if you ring up British Gas they’ll tell you.
> 
> ...



I worked that out previously.  Confirms my point this is data gathering.


----------



## alex_ (Nov 20, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> I worked that out previously.  Confirms my point this is data gathering.



It isn’t data gathering if you use the wrong postcode to get a quote.


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2018)

alex_ said:


> It isn’t data gathering if you use the wrong postcode to get a quote.


If you give them the wrong postcode you're likely to get an inaccurate quote.


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2018)

Some pics from last night. It's even colder out now!






















In photos: Early evening rain in Brixton, November 2018


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2018)

Tonight - An evening of radical media in Brixton tonight – News Club at the Ritzy, Reel news at the Effra Social, Tues 20th Nov


----------



## alcopop (Nov 20, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> I worked that out previously.  Confirms my point this is data gathering.


Do you not let anybody know your postcode then?


----------



## alex_ (Nov 20, 2018)

editor said:


> If you give them the wrong postcode you're likely to get an inaccurate quote.



Yes, If you use a quote in Edinburgh you might get a quote from a gas company who cannot supply you in Brixton.

If you use one for the other end of your road it’s likely to make no difference.

Alex


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2018)

alex_ said:


> Yes, If you use a quote in Edinburgh you might get a quote from a gas company who cannot supply you in Brixton.
> 
> If you use one for the other end of your road it’s likely to make no difference.
> 
> Alex


How about you try respecting the fact that Gramsci doesn't want to hand over his postcode?


----------



## alex_ (Nov 20, 2018)

editor said:


> How about you try respecting the fact that Gramsci doesn't want to hand over his postcode?



By suggesting he uses a different one, I don’t really see how I could be more respectful of his wishes.

I’m not asking him to hand over his postcode, if he enters any postcode in central London and his energy usage - he will see a valid price comparison and hand over no personal data.

Alex


----------



## discobastard (Nov 20, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> I worked that out previously.  Confirms my point this is data gathering.


Tbf they’ve got data on you anyway. Including your postcode. And your energy consumption. And you can opt out of it being used for any marketing purposes. As well as GDPR regs.  

And you can still pay by cash at the post office if you switch, at least with Eon you can. The rest of the big energy companies are likely to have to offer the same option by law. 

Am not sure what your objection is because you haven’t made it clear but I’m also not saying whatever it is isn’t valid. But I don’t think it puts you at a disadvantage.  

Though Using the wrong postcode isn’t gonna work as they’ll get your address anyway, cos it’s linked to your meter number.

I’ve never had any unwanted emails from Uswitch.  

And if you’re on Facebook you’ve got a lot more to worry about.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 20, 2018)

discobastard said:


> Tbf they’ve got data on you anyway. Including your postcode. And your energy consumption. And you can opt out of it being used for any marketing purposes. As well as GDPR regs.
> 
> And you can still pay by cash at the post office if you switch, at least with Eon you can. The rest of the big energy companies are likely to have to offer the same option by law.
> 
> ...



Post 64 makes general point about this issue of utilities people must have clearly.

On marketing industry - its a spivs business. 

Hence the need for GDPR.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 20, 2018)

alcopop said:


> Do you not let anybody know your postcode then?



No I dont. Unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## SpamMisery (Nov 20, 2018)

discobastard said:


> And if you’re on Facebook you’ve got a lot more to worry about.



It was claimed Visa could accurately predict divorce based on changes to spending habits (although Visa denied the claims). Unless you live in a cave, you are spilling personal data left, right and centre. Imagine what your ISP or mobile phone company could say about you. Your postcode is probably the least concerning bit of data to give out, its not normally specific to an address, let alone an individual.


----------



## alcopop (Nov 20, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> No I dont. Unless absolutely necessary.


Well that’s fairly ludicrous but par for the course.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 20, 2018)

alcopop said:


> Well that’s fairly ludicrous but par for the course.



Par for the course? What do u mean?

What's ludicrous about it?


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 21, 2018)

We pay for lots of things now with our data. It’s a personal choice if we want to do so. I always think to myself is the data I’m requested to give in a given situation proportionate for the benefit I’ll receive from providing it. Is it out there already anyway and with who? What purpose will this data be used for, do I trust them to use it for that purpose only and do I actually care?

Not giving up a postcode that can save you a lot of money when you come on here and divulge loads of personal information is illogical.


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2018)

Mr Retro said:


> Not giving up a postcode that can save you a lot of money when you come on here and divulge loads of personal information is illogical.


That's a really silly comparison. People can post up stuff here totally anonymously and unlike big firms, we don't harvest/sell any data we're given in any way at all.


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 21, 2018)

editor said:


> That's a really silly comparison. People can post up stuff here totally anonymously and unlike big firms, we don't harvest/sell any data we're given in any way at all.


I’m making a different point. You guys don’t harvest or sell. And I trust urban 75 not to, or to ever do it more than any site I put information on. 

But an outside source could simply Register and by checking users posts there is a pile of personal information available here from users if somebody wanted to find it and use it. 

Gramsci doesn’t want to give a comparison site his postcode. He hasn’t said why but it’s  fair enough and his choice. But will divulge on here far more personal information than that.  That’s not a logical way to protect your data.


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2018)

Mr Retro said:


> I’m making a different point. You guys don’t harvest or sell. And I trust urban 75 not to, or to ever do it more than any site I put information on.
> 
> But an outside source could simply Register and by checking users posts there is a pile of personal information available here from users if somebody wanted to find it and use it.


Unless they could make a solid connection between the poster called Wibbleback or whatever and a real life identity, your point is totally invalid. There is only a very tiny percentage of posters here who have chosen to let people know their real life identity, so any 'outside source' looking to harvest lucrative personal info is going to find very little - if any - to use if they register.


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 21, 2018)

editor said:


> Unless they could make a solid connection between the poster called Wibbleback or whatever and a real life identity, your point is totally invalid. There is only a very tiny percentage of posters here who have chosen to let people know their real life identity, so any 'outside source' looking to harvest lucrative personal info is going to find very little - if any - to use if they register.


I’m not talking about data harvesting per se though and in my first post I was only using urban as an example. It could be any site.  

I’m saying people will put a lot of information on 1 site and refuse to put it on another. There is no logic to that. You have to manage your data holistically.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 21, 2018)

Mr Retro said:


> That’s not a logical way to protect your data.




there is protection of data and then there is the persona you put forward in your online life. people vary their online identity for all manner of reasons, not all of which you will be aware of. certain aspects of their identity may be concealed and other aspects revealed on different websites, based on how they feel, a whim, which way the wind's blowing etc. logic isn't the guiding force in people's lives you seem to believe


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2018)

Mr Retro said:


> I’m not talking about data harvesting per se though and in my first post I was only using urban as an example. It could be any site.
> 
> I’m saying people will put a lot of information on 1 site and refuse to put it on another. There is no logic to that. You have to manage your data holistically.


There is absolute logic if the 'data' they are putting up remains totally anonymous with absolutely no means of connecting any of it to their real life identity.


----------



## SpamMisery (Nov 21, 2018)

Mr Retro said:


> I’m making a different point. You guys don’t harvest or sell. And I trust urban 75 not to, or to ever do it more than any site I put information on.
> 
> But an outside source could simply Register and by checking users posts there is a pile of personal information available here from users if somebody wanted to find it and use it.
> 
> Gramsci doesn’t want to give a comparison site his postcode. He hasn’t said why but it’s  fair enough and his choice. But will divulge on here far more personal information than that.  That’s not a logical way to protect your data.



A user on here posted an image a while back which allowed someone to discover their full name, place of work, job title, company accounts, linked addresses etc. I let them know and they took it down. Basically, personal info is easily and accidentally shared


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 21, 2018)

There is a shocking level of naivety here. 

It’s not a wonder there are so many online scammers.


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2018)

Mr Retro said:


> There is a shocking level of naivety here.
> 
> It’s not a wonder there are so many online scammers.


Please enlighten us, oh master, perhaps illustrating your vast knowledge of the topic with detailed case studies of anonymous urban posters (who have elected to not post up identifying info) who have fallen victim to online scammers? And what are the nature of these scams? And exactly why are we all so 'naive'? 

Thanks.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 21, 2018)

editor said:


> Please enlighten us, oh master, perhaps illustrating your vast knowledge of the topic with detailed case studies of anonymous urban posters (who have elected to not post up identifying info) who have fallen victim to online scammers? And what are the nature of these scams? And exactly why are we all so 'naive'?
> 
> Thanks.


i suppose if you buy his book / give him money you'll find out


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 21, 2018)

editor said:


> Please enlighten us, oh master, perhaps illustrating your vast knowledge of the topic with detailed case studies of anonymous urban posters (who have elected to not post up identifying info) who have fallen victim to online scammers? And what are the nature of these scams? And exactly why are we all so 'naive'?
> 
> Thanks.


What a bizarre post. Asking me to back up claims I haven’t made to a narrow set of guidelines you made up


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 21, 2018)

Mr Retro said:


> What a bizarre post. Asking me to back up claims I haven’t made to a narrow set of guidelines you made up


are you saying someone got into your account and made this post without you knowing?


Mr Retro said:


> There is a shocking level of naivety here.


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2018)

Mr Retro said:


> What a bizarre post. Asking me to back up claims I haven’t made to a narrow set of guidelines you made up



Here's your own words which you bizarrely seem to have forgotten. 

"Not giving up a postcode that can save you a lot of money *when you come on here* and divulge loads of personal information is illogical."
"But an outside source could* simply Register and by checking users posts there is a pile of personal information available here from users* if somebody wanted to find it and use it. "
"There is a shocking level of naivety here...It’s not a wonder there are so many online scammers."

If you can't back up your own claims, just say so.


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 21, 2018)

editor said:


> Here's your own words which you bizarrely seem to have forgotten.
> 
> "Not giving up a postcode that can save you a lot of money *when you come on here* and divulge loads of personal information is illogical."
> "But an outside source could* simply Register and by checking users posts there is a pile of personal information available here from users* if somebody wanted to find it and use it. "


And where in that have I said I have "detailed case studies of anonymous urban posters (who have elected to not post up identifying info) who have fallen victim to online scammers". Where have I said "I know the nature of these scams?". I didn't say any of it at all. You made that up. It's one of your debating tactics discobastard has been pulling you on recently

I am making a point there is a pile or personal information posted here (and on other sites, as said I used urban as an example. It could be a facebook group/twitter/local community site -anything) You have taken it personally for some reason.

To use Gramsci again (sorry): He doesn't want to put his postcode on uswitch. I know where he lives and shops from info posted here. I know where he pays his bills and how he does it. He sometimes tells us exactly where he will be at a given time. I bet I could get his postcode with just a small bit more digging. I know yours without doing any digging at all.

Now as far as I am aware gramsci has not posted up "identifying info". But still I could find his postcode if I wanted to. The postcode he doesn't want to give to uswitch. And thats the point I have been making. People need to look at their data on line holistically. If it's out there in one format it is out there in all formats.

And if you don't see or believe that you are naive.


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2018)

Mr Retro said:


> And where in that have I said I have "detailed case studies of anonymous urban posters (who have elected to not post up identifying info) who have fallen victim to online scammers". Where have I said "I know the nature of these scams?". I didn't say any of it at all. You made that up. It's one of your debating tactics discobastard has been pulling you on recently
> 
> I am making a point there is a pile or personal information posted here (and on other sites, as said I used urban as an example. It could be a facebook group/twitter/local community site -anything) You have taken it personally for some reason.
> 
> ...


Except you specifically mentioned the data on *this site* and described its users as possessing a "shocking level of naivety."

Could you back that up now please?


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2018)

Mr Retro said:


>


I'm banning you from this thread for a week. You've contributed nothing useful and only seem interested in being pointlessly disruptive and slagging off contributors.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 21, 2018)

editor said:


> I'm banning you from this thread for a week. You've contributed nothing useful and only seem interested in being pointlessly disruptive and slagging off contributors.



Ive made a series of posts on topic of energy and private utilities. Such as arguing for return to publicly owned energy company.

The wider political points I make arent taken much notice of.

But make a comment on entering data into a price comparison website and Im fair game for being portrayed as illogical etc.


----------



## T & P (Nov 21, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Ive made a series of posts on topic of energy and private utilities. Such as arguing for return to publicly owned energy company.
> 
> The wider political points I make arent taken much notice of.
> 
> But make a comment on entering data into a price comparison website and Im fair game for being portrayed as illogical etc.


Regardless of whether one thinks your stance is illogical or not, only in the Brixton forum could such a non-controversial topic, and such a mild and clearly not malicious remark lead to an argument between posters (not you) and worse still, bannings.

Far too much beef in here, far too much stubbornness and unwillingness to let any issue go however trivial, far too much obsession with having the last word at all costs, or refusal to concede one might have been wrong about anything, ever.

Every post is potentially loaded around here, any comment or issue discussed a potential bunfight in the making however trivial.

Things like this are not just petty, completely unnecessary and distracting, but also the chief reason why the Brixton forum has seen an activity decline of probably 65-75% in the last few years. A great many people who used to post here regularly simply can’t be arsed any more. It’s a real shame.


----------



## alcopop (Nov 21, 2018)

Mr Retro said:


> What a bizarre post. Asking me to back up claims I haven’t made to a narrow set of guidelines you made up


That’s ludicrous, but par for the course...


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2018)

T & P said:


> Things like this are not just petty, completely unnecessary and distracting, but also the chief reason why the Brixton forum has seen an activity decline probably 65-75% in the last few years. A great many people who used to post here regularly simply can’t be arsed any more. It’s a real shame.


Mr Retro's endless posts had absolutely nothing to do with Brixton, yet he persisted in going on and on, manufacturing non-existing privacy threats regarding this site - something I take very seriously - and then insulting posters by accusing them of possessing a "shocking level of naivety"  despite refusing to back up his claim. He doesn't even live here and rarely adds anything that's on-topic. 

And as Gramsci has correctly called out time and time again, the same faces will regularly round on anything - no matter how innocent - because they're more interested in pursing dull bunfights than contributing anything useful or relevant to the forum.

And I'm fed up hearing from local people in the real world who don't want to post here because of all the personal stuff that keeps getting dredged up, usually aimed against me. 

It's interesting to note that when I make the same comments on Brixton FB groups, I don't get any of this shit.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 21, 2018)

T & P said:


> Regardless of whether one thinks your stance is illogical or not, only in the Brixton forum could such a non-controversial topic, and such a mild and clearly not malicious remark lead to an argument between posters (not you) and worse still, bannings.
> 
> Far too much beef in here, far too much stubbornness and unwillingness to let any issue go however trivial, far too much obsession with having the last word at all costs, or refusal to concede one might have been wrong about anything, ever.
> 
> ...




Retro wont engage with me directly. Yet I come home to find posts referring to me as illogical.

Its aggravating to say the least. And not mild remark.

I agree with how posts are taken here. I now tread very carefully. In case one remark I make becomes a target.

I disagree with reason for people not posting here. Several posters on politics boards I know have this forum on ignore as cant stand the posts here anymore.


----------



## discobastard (Nov 21, 2018)

SpamMisery said:


> It was claimed Visa could accurately predict divorce based on changes to spending habits (although Visa denied the claims). Unless you live in a cave, you are spilling personal data left, right and centre. Imagine what your ISP or mobile phone company could say about you. Your postcode is probably the least concerning bit of data to give out, its not normally specific to an address, let alone an individual.


Yep. Facebook can predict mental issues through use of language.  Add voice assistants to that and it all start to get a bit unpleasant (as if it wasn’t enough already).  Theres an app that describes your emotional states just by analysing your voice. Moodies or Moodles I think it’s called. Quite unnerving.


----------



## discobastard (Nov 21, 2018)

editor said:


> There is absolute logic if the 'data' they are putting up remains totally anonymous with absolutely no means of connecting any of it to their real life identity.


*If* they do that. I’ve posted the street I live on here and also evens I go to. Wouldn’t be hard to find me on Facebook, get my real name and then look me up in companies house, electoral register etc. 

Not criticising urban, just saying the trail is a lot easier to follow than you think.  And many don’t realise that trail is being laid or can be easily followed.


----------



## David Clapson (Nov 21, 2018)

My landlady lost 25 grand to scammers doing Authorised Push Payment fraud. They got into her email, which they had probably bought on the dark web after a membership database was hacked, and sent her a dummy invoice pretending to be the builder who had just repointed the block I live in.

If you want to check how many times your email address has been in a hacked database, go here www.haveibeenpwned.com. This is a free service provided by a kindly security expert. You can trust it.


----------



## discobastard (Nov 21, 2018)

editor said:


> Except you specifically mentioned the data on *this site* and described its users as possessing a "shocking level of naivety."
> 
> Could you back that up now please?


Mr Retro’s post is perfectly reasonable and you are trying to defend against something that isn’t an attack. It’s a set of basic facts.  

See my post above. People may be posting anonymously but by talking about what they do and the rough places they live, looking at different threads you can easily track where people live and what they do for a living etc.  Some maybe more than others.  But it’s facts.  

Banning him on that basis is mental and totally unreasonable.


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2018)

discobastard said:


> Mr Retro’s post is perfectly reasonable and you are trying to defend against something that isn’t an attack. It’s a set of basic facts.


Seeing as you think it's 'perfectly reasonable' perhaps you might explain why - and where - so many posters on this site have shown "a shocking level of naivety"? You can start with the Brixton forum seeing as that's where the discussion was taking place. 

Thanks.


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2018)

discobastard said:


> People may be posting anonymously but by talking about what they do and the rough places they live, looking at different threads you can easily track where people live and what they do for a living etc.  Some maybe more than others.  But it’s facts.


This is absolute nonsense. He was taking about online scammers. Are you really suggesting that they'd go to the lengths of looking up all the posts by an anonymous poster across multiple threads here, carefully make notes of any place they've mentioned in passing and then start hanging around in those pubs/cafes/workplaces in the vague hope that they might be able to put a face to Mr Wibblehead? And then what would they do? Try to sell them a pyramid scheme?

It's an utterly ridiculous proposition. Farcical.


----------



## discobastard (Nov 21, 2018)

editor said:


> This is absolute nonsense. He was taking about online scammers. Are you really suggesting that they'd go to the lengths of looking up all the posts by an anonymous poster across multiple threads here, carefully make notes of any place they've mentioned in passing and then start hanging around in those pubs/cafes/workplaces in the vague hope that they might be able to put a face to Mr Wibblehead? And then what would they do? Try to sell them a pyramid scheme?
> 
> It's an utterly ridiculous proposition. Farcical.


Once people know your name and where you live and what you do you are much more open to any kind of scam. Is there any doubt about that?

It is far from farcical. Would you feel comfortable if a stranger that is criminally minded deliberately obtained your full name, address, work etc?  Maybe you might not get scammed because you're smart but it's still not nice being stalked is it?

I'm not sure why these points raise such an outraged defence, rather than attempting to have a sensible dialogue about possible dangers and pretending they don't exist.  Gramsci certainly feels uncomfortable with that stuff being out there - and I am fairly certain I could find out a lot of his details relatively easily simply by working through his posts - much more worrying than putting your postcode into a price comparison site.

Perhaps you are zeroing in on the phrase 'shocking level of naivety' - and perhaps that is taken as a personal attack on the good people of this site - but then again, perhaps the ends justify the means of getting people to think about what they post up here.  It's colossally disproportionate to suggest that in making those posts he is being disruptive and I would ask you to respectfully reconsider that ban.  There's no attack or aggression towards Urban or its users, just somebody arguing reasonably factual points that you have taken against.  If it makes somebody consider the type of things that one posts that might identify you then maybe that's a good thing.  Focus on the wider message rather than individual phrases that could be blown out of proportion.

A couple of years ago I managed to track down and nail next door's absent landlord simply through online posts/Facebook after Companies House had only an old registered address.  He owed money for work both flats owed on jointly.  I ended up doorstepping him at work with the intention of a small claims court thing.  He paid up in the end but was rather surprised that I had found him.  

It's really not that hard (though admittedly not for everybody).  Cant we just discuss the possible issues rather than getting really defensive?  It's in the public good.


----------



## discobastard (Nov 21, 2018)

editor said:


> This is absolute nonsense. He was taking about online scammers. Are you really suggesting that they'd go to the lengths of looking up all the posts by an anonymous poster across multiple threads here, carefully make notes of any place they've mentioned in passing and then start hanging around in those pubs/cafes/workplaces in the vague hope that they might be able to put a face to Mr Wibblehead? And then what would they do? Try to sell them a pyramid scheme?
> 
> It's an utterly ridiculous proposition. Farcical.


Btw - if you think it is all about hanging around in pubs and trying to sell people pyramid schemes then you are still living in the 90s.  That kind of talk is really detracting from very real issues.  Ever been impersonated or had your identity stolen?  You're making light of that kind of stuff by batting back decoy arguments.  Disingenous.

ETA - I'll go further than that - this is really dangerous thinking.  Yes, some people *will* trawl back through thread to identify somebody.  There are people who post in the tech forum (and no disrespect) saying they are really hopeless with technology - all of that stuff is ammo for scams and social engineering.

Thankfully it doesn't happen that often but it does happen.  And the consequences can be devastating.


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2018)

discobastard said:


> Btw - if you think it is all about hanging around in pubs and trying to sell people pyramid schemes then you are still living in the 90s.  That kidn fo talk is really detracting from very real issues.  Ever been impersonated or had your identity stolen?  You're making light of that kind of stuff by batting back decoy arguments.  Disingenous.


How many posters here have been victim to online scammers who spent weeks - probably months, even years - following  their every post across multiple forums in a dastardly attempt to link a totally anonymous made-up username with a real life identity - and then went on to scam them?  (and how, exactly)?

We're all apparently _shockingly naive_ when it comes to personal security here, so I'm sure you can put some equally shocking numbers to this. And remember: we're talking about THIS SITE only.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 21, 2018)

This did start out with how crap the energy market is. 

My view is that publicly owned democratically controled energy company should have been put in place in London as Sadiq promised. 

Its being done in other parts of the country. 

Whether I want to put my postcode into a price comparison website or not isnt the issue. I dont want to have any part of this energy market. For reasons Ive already posted up.


----------



## discobastard (Nov 21, 2018)

editor said:


> How many posters here have been victim to online scammers who spent weeks - probably months, even years - following  their every post across multiple forums in a dastardly attempt to link a totally anonymous made-up username with a real life identity - and then went on to scam them?  (and how, exactly)?
> 
> We'e all apparently shockingly naive when it comes to personal security here, so I'm sure you can put some equally shocking numbers to this.


As you like to often say....

'Way to miss the point '.

You are looking at things in black and white.  What we're actually talking about is levels of risk based on what can be given away.  

AND, it doesn't just have to be about scamming, it can be about stalking or harassment.  

'Because it hasn't happened here, it never will, so don't worry'.  THAT is naive.  It's a positive message that, to me, seems like you want people to ignore.  And I really can't understand why you would want to do that.  But you have moved the conversation on from the risks, which would be quite interesting to discuss (see my above posts, you don't seem to want to intelligently debate the risks and trails that people can leave here), and continued with the aggressive defence.  And Mr Retro, who initially raised the risks (whether slightly too aggressively or not) has been banned (which is clearly totally disproportionate).

What one might reasonably take from this is that you either can't see or don't care about the fact that some people on here disclose enough about themselves for 'bad people' to be able to identify who they are, where they live and what they do.  And that stuff is gold dust for some very clever scammers. Whether 1 or 30 or 2,654 people on this site have been scammed is irrelevant.  The point is about that fact that securing those details for some of the posters on this site is a LOT easier than you might think. That is not an attack on Urban, that is a fact.  You are apparently focusing on this as an attack on you rather than a reasonable point that does not in any way attack you r any members of this site.  And if anybody takes the 'shocking naivety' thing as a personal affront, then, well, not sure what to say.

Could you please explain why you think that somebody harvesting your personal details in any way is not a problem? 

But you seem to be torpedoing that idea.


----------



## T & P (Nov 21, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> I disagree with reason for people not posting here. Several posters on politics boards I know have this forum on ignore as cant stand the posts here anymore.


 I’m sure there are a range of different reasons. But I myself know of a number of them who don’t post here for the reasons I city. Genuine debate is being stifled regularly in here if the subject in question is contentious, even when the debate itself was perfectly civilised. Ultimately life’s too short to get regularly bogged down on arguments over such things as the relative price of ice cream.


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2018)

discobastard said:


> Could you please explain why you think that somebody harvesting your personal details in any way is not a problem?


Oh FFS. That is the king of fallacious arguments. I've never said such a thing so stop being such a deviously twisting and dishonest bullshitter.

Not breathe deeply and read carefully.

Of course online scamming/data harvesting is a fucking problem but unless you - or anyone else - can provide proof *of it happening here regularly*, then it is totally irrelevant, _particularly_ to the Brixton forum.

Mr Retro - who you're so keen to defend - specifically framed the argument *in the context of it happening on these boards*, lambasting users for being 'shockingly naive' for posting up information which he asserted could be used to (a) work out someone's real life identity and then (b) scam the fuck out of them.

But it hasn't happened. Online scammers do not have the time to spend months trying to work out the identities of random people posting on bulletin boards when there's far softer targets out there. He was talking bollocks and now you're trying to defend it.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 21, 2018)

T & P said:


> I’m sure there are a range of different reasons. But I myself know of a number of them who don’t post here for the reasons I city. Genuine debate is being stifled regularly in here if the subject in question is contentious, even when the debate itself was perfectly civilised. Ultimately life’s too short to get regularly bogged down on arguments over such things as the relative price of ice cream.



Well we are going to have to disagree.


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2018)

T & P said:


> I’m sure there are a range of different reasons. But I myself know of a number of them who don’t post here for the reasons I city. Genuine debate is being stifled regularly in here if the subject in question is contentious, even when the debate itself was perfectly civilised. Ultimately life’s too short to get regularly bogged down on arguments over such things as the relative price of ice cream.


But its always the same faces steaming in together to _make it personal_ and they're rarely interested in talking about Brixton. Just look at this thread.


----------



## discobastard (Nov 21, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> This did start out with how crap the energy market is.
> 
> My view is that publicly owned democratically controled energy company should have been put in place in London as Sadiq promised.
> 
> ...


I would love to see a publicly owned energy company.  At the same time, the kind of people putting this in place would be the same types of people responsible for putting together another system like Universal Credit, which we all know is a clusterfuck.  What you are talking about is an ideal - I would love to see that too, but under the current ways we do things that ain't going to happen.

One of the reasons there is so much leakage attributed to Thames Water is that when it was publicly owned, nobody invested in it.

So many small 'ethical' energy companies fuck up because they grown too fast and don;t have the systems to deal with the influx of customers.  It's quite common.  I don't know how the Co-op energy are performing now because I left them 4 years ago because the implemented new systems, creating massive customer accounting issues and huge demand to their call centres that they couldn't cope with.  In the end when I left they ended up taking £200 from me but couldn't detail why.  I gave up in the end.

I'mm not saying that in favour of privatisation, but I suspect that in this day and age, with what the public sector is paying, a really effective and cheap public energy company is going to take a loooong time until it starts delivering for the entirety of the region.  But I agree the current system (and don't get me started on the trains) doesn't work for the greater good long term.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 22, 2018)

discobastard said:


> I would love to see a publicly owned energy company.  At the same time, the kind of people putting this in place would be the same types of people responsible for putting together another system like Universal Credit, which we all know is a clusterfuck.  What you are talking about is an ideal - I would love to see that too, but under the current ways we do things that ain't going to happen.
> 
> One of the reasons there is so much leakage attributed to Thames Water is that when it was publicly owned, nobody invested in it.
> 
> ...



Other Councils have set up energy companies. Its not just an ideal.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 22, 2018)

discobastard said:


> One of the reasons there is so much leakage attributed to Thames Water is that when it was publicly owned, nobody invested in it.
> 
> m.



Thames Water given maximum £8.5m fine for missing leak target

Privatised water has been fined for not dealing with leaks.

There never was a free market in water industry. It got sold off and profits were made from it. Not for good of joe public. It was one of the early privatisatons yet still gets fined years later for waste of water through leaks.


----------



## discobastard (Nov 22, 2018)

editor said:


> Oh FFS. That is the king of fallacious arguments. I've never said such a thing so stop being such a deviously twisting and dishonest bullshitter.
> 
> Not breathe deeply and read carefully.
> 
> ...



You seem to be continuing to ignore what I am saying, i.e. whether it has happened on these boards or not.  I'll put it in shouty terms so you can ban me or something.

WHO CARES WHETHER MR RETRO FRAMED IT IN TERMS OF HAPPENING ON THESE BOARDS.  IT IS RELATIVELY EASY TO HARVEST INFORMATION ABOUT MANY PEOPLE WHO POST HERE.  WHETHER IT HAS HAPPENED OR NOT (WHICH YOU DON'T KNOW ABOUT), ISN'T RELEVANT - THE POINT IS THAT IT CAN HAPPEN AND THERE IS PLENTY INFO AVAILABLE HERE THAT MIGHT FACILITATE THAT.  I AM NOT SUGGESTING IT WILL, BUT SIMPLY POINTING OUT THE RISK, RATHER THAN CRITICISING YOU, THE BOARDS, OR ANY POSTER THAT CHOOSES TO REVEAL SOMETHING ABOUT THEMSELVES.

If discussing risk about revealing personal details on these boards, in your mind, is not worth a conversation, then just say so.  But you're chucking the baby out with the bathwater.

Perhaps he did reference it a little too harshly but its still something worthy of comment.  And we're all a little guilty of going over the top sometimes when arguing something we have opinions about eh?  You're certainly quite passionate about yours, and that's good, sometimes.

So there may be softer targets, yes, but that shouldn't stop people being cautious.  And *my* point was that it is actually very easy to gain a lot of personal info about people from reading these boards.  Is that a point not worth making?

You can answer that honestly or you can just go back to telling me that nobody on the boards has ever been scammed.  Do you get that?


----------



## discobastard (Nov 22, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Other Councils have set up energy companies. Its not just an ideal.



I'm fully aware of that and I would like to see them succeed.  Do we think Lambeth could do a good job?


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 22, 2018)

discobastard said:


> I'm fully aware of that and I would like to see them succeed.  Do we think Lambeth could do a good job?



i said Sadiq the Mayor not Lambeth promised it.

Whose the "We"?


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 22, 2018)

discobastard said:


> I'm fully aware of that and I would like to see them succeed.  Do we think Lambeth could do a good job?



You said they are an ideal and it aint going to happen in post 121. Now you are saying you are fully aware of them.


----------



## discobastard (Nov 22, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Thames Water given maximum £8.5m fine for missing leak target
> 
> Privatised water has been fined for not dealing with leaks.
> 
> There never was a free market in water industry. It got sold off and profits were made from it. Not for good of joe public. It was one of the early privatisatons yet still gets fined years later for waste of water through leaks.



I agree about the privatisation.  And Thames Water have not excelled themselves.  And at the same time, they inherited a water network that was utterly fucked through public sector lack of investment.  And a pipework infrastructure that was built in Victorian times that can't cope with the massive increase in population.  And so the funds available to the private sector cannot fix everything all at once.  Most of the pipes in central London have been leak-proofed but there is still more to do.

Ofwat are a political organisation even though they would say that they are not.  They set targets, and water companies get fined.  The fines are used as incentives to do a certain amount of work.  look up Outcome Delivery Incentives on the Ofwat website to explain how the regulation works.  There is also an 'economic level of leakage' at which point it becomes more expensive to fix leaks (which gets passed on to bills) than it is to just accept them.  And in some places, leakage works, because it feeds trees etc.  Not saying missing leakage targets is ok, but it is far more complicated than is reported in the media.  And I know you are somebody that does not accept everything they read.


----------



## discobastard (Nov 22, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> i said Sadiq the Mayor not Lambeth promised it.
> 
> Whose the "We"?



So...

Not sure what the 'we' refers to.

ETA: oh, you mean 'do we think they could succeed?' - sorry if I offended but lumping us together.  Do *you* think they could succeed?  If that's what you meant.


----------



## discobastard (Nov 22, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> You said they are an ideal and it aint going to happen in post 121. Now you are saying you are fully aware of them.



It's a great ideal, but I can't see it happening in the short to medium term - that is my opinion.  And I am also aware that some councils are doing this.   Those views are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2018)

discobastard said:


> IT IS RELATIVELY EASY TO HARVEST INFORMATION ABOUT MANY PEOPLE WHO POST HERE.


Except it's not, and that's why you can't  provide instances of online scammers successfully doing this supposedly 'relatively easy' task to users here - even the ones whose real life details are VERY easy to find - i.e. people like me.

And that's the end of this discussion. I've seen enough CAPS LOCK ranting for the night.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 22, 2018)

discobastard said:


> It's a great ideal, but I can't see it happening in the short to medium term - that is my opinion.  And I am also aware that some councils are doing this.   Those views are not mutually exclusive.



I dont know what to say. Ive shown its not an ideal.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 22, 2018)

discobastard said:


> So...
> 
> Not sure what the 'we' refers to.
> 
> ETA: oh, you mean 'do we think they could succeed?' - sorry if I offended but lumping us together.  Do *you* think they could succeed?  If that's what you meant.



They have worked in other parts of the country so yes.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 22, 2018)

.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 22, 2018)

discobastard said:


> I agree about the privatisation.  And Thames Water have not excelled themselves.  And at the same time, they inherited a water network that was utterly fucked through public sector lack of investment.  And a pipework infrastructure that was built in Victorian times that can't cope with the massive increase in population.  And so the funds available to the private sector cannot fix everything all at once.  Most of the pipes in central London have been leak-proofed but there is still more to do.
> 
> Ofwat are a political organisation even though they would say that they are not.  They set targets, and water companies get fined.  The fines are used as incentives to do a certain amount of work.  look up Outcome Delivery Incentives on the Ofwat website to explain how the regulation works.  There is also an 'economic level of leakage' at which point it becomes more expensive to fix leaks (which gets passed on to bills) than it is to just accept them.  And in some places, leakage works, because it feeds trees etc.  Not saying missing leakage targets is ok, but it is far more complicated than is reported in the media.  And I know you are somebody that does not accept everything they read.



I dont follow this. You say you agree with me about privatisation. Then post about why privatised water cant be expected to sort out leaks.

They had years to do this.


----------



## David Clapson (Nov 22, 2018)

I wish there was a forum where arguments could be diverted to so that squabbles don't wreck this place. It should be an open forum so that everyone can pile in and express themselves. But please let's get the bickering out of this place. This is probably one of the threads which new residents read, and no way will they stop lurking and start posting unless the tone changes dramatically. I often despair of this place and leave it well alone for weeks or months. Then I pop back because I have something I want to share. And then a barney starts up and I think 'wtf am I doing wasting time here?'


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> I wish there was a forum where arguments could be diverted to so that squabbles don't wreck this place. It should be an open forum so that everyone can pile in and express themselves. But please let's get the bickering out of this place. This is probably one of the threads which new residents read, and no way will they stop lurking and start posting unless the tone changes dramatically. I often despair of this place and leave it well alone for weeks or months. Then I pop back because I have something I want to share. And then a barney starts up and I think 'wtf am I doing wasting time here?'


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2018)

And back to actual Brixton news, there's a good free bill at the Dogstar tonight:












Brixton Newschool showcases upcoming talent for free tonight at the Dogstar, Thurs 22nd Nov


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2018)

And if anyone fancies getting on the guest list (and bagging a free beer) on Saturday, message me!






FREE DRINK and entry to the Brixton Buzz Market House party! Sat 24th Nov, 10pm-3am

And tomorrow night, there's a really interesting new band at the Effra Social (free as well)

See south London’s hottest new band Pregoblin at the Effra Social, Fri 23rd Nov for free


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2018)

Not the biggest story I've ever posted up, but here you go: 











In photos: Brixton Village puts the Christmas decorations up early, November 2018


----------



## alex_ (Nov 22, 2018)

editor said:


> This is absolute nonsense. He was taking about online scammers. Are you really suggesting that they'd go to the lengths of looking up all the posts by an anonymous poster across multiple threads here, carefully make notes of any place they've mentioned in passing and then start hanging around in those pubs/cafes/workplaces in the vague hope that they might be able to put a face to Mr Wibblehead? And then what would they do? Try to sell them a pyramid scheme?
> 
> It's an utterly ridiculous proposition. Farcical.



i completely agree with you, it’s entirely possible that gchq could take every one of someone’s posts and using clever software figure out who posters are. However they could equally do the same the traffic analysis which would be much cheaper.

Online scammers buy databases of 100000 email addresses and passwords, and search them for “home address” and “national insurance number”, and scam in bulk because that’s where the money is.

No one trawls message boards piecing together random info and then scams with the info, the economics don’t add up.

Alex


----------



## alcopop (Nov 22, 2018)

It’s


David Clapson said:


> I wish there was a forum where arguments could be diverted to so that squabbles don't wreck this place. It should be an open forum so that everyone can pile in and express themselves. But please let's get the bickering out of this place. This is probably one of the threads which new residents read, and no way will they stop lurking and start posting unless the tone changes dramatically. I often despair of this place and leave it well alone for weeks or months. Then I pop back because I have something I want to share. And then a barney starts up and I think 'wtf am I doing wasting time here?'


I couldn’t agree more


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2018)

alex_ said:


> i completely agree with you, it’s entirely possible that gchq could take every one of someone’s posts and using clever software figure out who posters are. However they could equally do the same the traffic analysis which would be much cheaper.
> 
> Online scammers buy databases of 100000 email addresses and passwords, and search them for “home address” and “national insurance number”, and scam in bulk because that’s where the money is.
> 
> No one trawls message boards piecing together random info and then scams with the info, the economics don’t add up.


Exactly. It's a preposterous notion. Scammers always go for the easy path and trying to work out people's identities on these boards to the extent where they could somehow successfully go on to scam them would take a _phenomenal _amount of work, with little guarantee of any return. Or any reason for doing it in the first place.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 22, 2018)

Anywhere else here abouts to buy a fairly cheap radio, apart from Curries and Argos?  

The DAB one I bought from curries a few years ago is almost usless now, and it wasn't that cheap if I remember correctly, but at the time I thought they were going to turn off FM soon. Is that even happening now?


----------



## SpamMisery (Nov 22, 2018)

alex_ said:


> i completely agree with you, it’s entirely possible that gchq could take every one of someone’s posts and using clever software figure out who posters are. However they could equally do the same the traffic analysis which would be much cheaper.
> 
> Online scammers buy databases of 100000 email addresses and passwords, and search them for “home address” and “national insurance number”, and scam in bulk because that’s where the money is.
> 
> ...



If that were the only threat vector then yes, I'd agree. But it's not always about scamming money, sometimes it's personal. As with the example I posted upthread, if someone took exception to that individual, they now know exactly who that person is, where they live and work etc. I think people should just generally be more aware about what they post online. If nothing else, it'd be one less pointless argument to have on here


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 22, 2018)

SpamMisery said:


> . If nothing else, it'd be one less pointless argument to have on here



beggars belief you can post this. Its why you came here in the first place.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 22, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> I wish there was a forum where arguments could be diverted to so that squabbles don't wreck this place. It should be an open forum so that everyone can pile in and express themselves. But please let's get the bickering out of this place. This is probably one of the threads which new residents read, and no way will they stop lurking and start posting unless the tone changes dramatically. I often despair of this place and leave it well alone for weeks or months. Then I pop back because I have something I want to share. And then a barney starts up and I think 'wtf am I doing wasting time here?'



As this was after my post I hope you arent referring to me.

Ive put up with a fair amount of grief in last few pages and think Ive kept my posts sounding reasonable.


----------



## ricbake (Nov 22, 2018)

friendofdorothy said:


> Anywhere else here abouts to buy a fairly cheap radio, apart from Curries and Argos?
> 
> The DAB one I bought from curries a few years ago is almost usless now, and it wasn't that cheap if I remember correctly, but at the time I thought they were going to turn off FM soon. Is that even happening now?



In March 2018 the BBC said it will continue to use FM for the forseeable future. Bob Shennan, director of radio and music “We need to do more in the UK before we consider a switch-over and for that to be genuinely led by the audience."

There maybe a Christmas commercial frenzie sale type thing on a radio in Morleys - perhaps worth a look.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 22, 2018)

friendofdorothy said:


> Anywhere else here abouts to buy a fairly cheap radio, apart from Curries and Argos?
> 
> The DAB one I bought from curries a few years ago is almost usless now, and it wasn't that cheap if I remember correctly, but at the time I thought they were going to turn off FM soon. Is that even happening now?



you can sometimes pick up radios at the saturday street market outside Rec.

As ricbake says FM isnt going soon.

I have old Roberts radio I found and reception for FM is fine. Old Roberts radios are good quality

I use DAB radio to get world service. Also get it on my TV freeview.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 22, 2018)

As Im on the Council consultation list here are the lastest live consultations. Local Plan is most relevant.

Lambeth Consultations


----------



## David Clapson (Nov 23, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> As this was after my post I hope you arent referring to me.
> 
> Ive put up with a fair amount of grief in last few pages and think Ive kept my posts sounding reasonable.


Far from it.


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2018)

Those DJ nights in the Brixton Village have been disastrously empty every time I've gone past on a Thursdays.


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 23, 2018)

Its Lincoln from Brixton Cycles tonight isn't it? Nice to see you supporting local co-op business.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 23, 2018)




----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> Its Lincoln from Brixton Cycles tonight isn't it? Nice to see you supporting local co-op business.


And _right there _is what's wrong with this forum. You're so desperate to maintain an unpleasant, needlessly personal bickering atmosphere that you've just manufactured a fucking ludicrous argument that doesn't even make any sense.

But feel free to try and explain how me observing the quietness of a Thursday DJ night  in Brixton Village somehow equates to not 'supporting a local co-op business.'


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 23, 2018)

Send it some straws to clutch...


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2018)

Charming...


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 23, 2018)

editor said:


> And _right there _is what's wrong with this forum. You're so desperate to maintain an unpleasant, needlessly personal bickering atmosphere that you've just manufactured a fucking ludicrous argument that doesn't even make any sense.
> 
> But feel free to try and explain how me observing the quietness of a Thursday DJ night  in Brixton Village somehow equates to not 'supporting a local co-op business.'



Apologies, I'm in a terrible mood and that was a bit uncalled for.

What I don't understand is that you're friends with Cyndi. She's setting up something and probably needs a bit of community support around her. She's programmed a diverse range of people (from last night's Mixmaster Morris who regularly tops download charts, to more low key, local people). It's free, open to a wide range of ages and audiences.


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2018)

This looks good: Brixton Chamber Orchestra Christmas crowdfunds festive tour of Lambeth estates


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> Apologies, I'm in a terrible mood and that was a bit uncalled for.
> 
> What I don't understand is that you're friends with Cyndi. She's setting up something and probably needs a bit of community support around her. She's programmed a diverse range of people (from last night's Mixmaster Morris who regularly tops download charts, to more low key, local people). It's free, open to a wide range of ages and audiences.


What I don't understand is why you're so determined to stir things up and project all sorts of personal nonsense on to me.

The Thursdays have been really quiet every time I've walked past. That is it. If anyone else had posted this simple statement of fact up would you pile in and accuse them of not 'supporting a local co-op' or slip in underhand shit about how I'm supposedly not supporting a friend?

I'm not slagging off the venture or slagging off the DJs or the curation. That is all in your mind because you are so fucking determined to make this personal and it's really quite shameful. Take a look at yourself FFS.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Nov 23, 2018)

editor said:


> This looks good: Brixton Chamber Orchestra Christmas crowdfunds festive tour of Lambeth estates


I was intrigued by this imaginative idea, and asked them for a cost breakdown, which they rapidly supplied:

Artists Fees: 
15 young professional musicians receiving a £50 fee each per performance for 5 performances = £3750

Advertising: 
£140 on printing flyers and posters

Logistics: 
£80 on transport 
£30 buying/printing scores


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 23, 2018)

SpamMisery said:


> If nothing else, it'd be one less pointless argument to have on here


 I thought most of the posters here love a pointless argument as that's mostly what you all do, most of the time. 

I sometimes wonder if any posters here have time for other hobbies?


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 23, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> Mixmaster Morris regularly tops download charts....more low key, local people).



Mixmaster Morris is relatively local and relatively low key despite his online following, I saw him picking over bundles of fresh mint in  Noors and no one was asking for his autograph or trying to blag a spot at Glastonbury off him, Probably the wrong weather for chill out....How many turned up ?


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2018)

friendofdorothy said:


> I thought most of the posters here love a pointless argument as that's mostly what you all do, most of the time.
> 
> I sometimes wonder if any posters here have time for other hobbies?


I set this forum up for people to discuss Brixton issues, not to be endlessly criticised or attacked. Today's one about me 'not supporting a local co-op' because I commented that an entirely unrelated venue was empty on an evening in Brixton Village where no one from the aforementioned local co op was involved _in any capacity at all_ quite took the biscuit.


----------



## alex_ (Nov 23, 2018)

SpamMisery said:


> If that were the only threat vector then yes, I'd agree. But it's not always about scamming money, sometimes it's personal. As with the example I posted upthread, if someone took exception to that individual, they now know exactly who that person is, where they live and work etc. I think people should just generally be more aware about what they post online. If nothing else, it'd be one less pointless argument to have on here



I look forward to having an urban75 Brixton forum stalker, you can stand outside my house and call me a Tory/corbinite whichever takes your fancy.

Alex


----------



## SpamMisery (Nov 23, 2018)

I'm going with "Torbinite".


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 23, 2018)

SpamMisery said:


> I'm going with "Torbinite".



Spam is good example of why people dont like posting here.

Check his profile. Which he has never altered despite me bringing it to peoples attention.

Check his tag. " pretty comfortable under your skin".

He is a sophisticated troll.

BTW his humour does not extend to me he has me on ignore now so cant read my posts. He lost his cool with me some time back. Its easier for him to pursue his disruptive behaviour without me.

I make no bones about it I want him banned.

He has learnt  over time he has been here. He is clever troll.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 23, 2018)

friendofdorothy said:


> I thought most of the posters here love a pointless argument as that's mostly what you all do, most of the time.
> 
> I sometimes wonder if any posters here have time for other hobbies?



I do. Im on Brixton Rec Users Group committee  and active volunteer trying to save Grove Adventure playground in LJ. 

Both issues I post up here about.

Neither issues interest Spam. As he is troll.


----------



## David Clapson (Nov 23, 2018)

You're one of the very few people here I would engage with. Your point of view is valuable and you never feed the trolls. Sometimes I do. Just to let off steam. But I shouldn't.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 23, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> I do. Im on Brixton Rec Users Group committee and active volunteer trying to save Grove Adventure playground in LJ.


 I quite like volunteering too. And shouting a bit. And going to pubs.

Ok everyone what's your favourite Brixton related pastime/hobby?


----------



## David Clapson (Nov 23, 2018)

editor said:


> What I don't understand is why you're so determined to stir things up and project all sorts of personal nonsense on to me.


It's because you're so easily riled and because you own the board. You're a troll's wet dream. I've heard you described as...well, I won't say, pm me if you want to know.


----------



## David Clapson (Nov 23, 2018)

friendofdorothy said:


> Ok everyone what's your favourite Brixton related pastime/hobby?



Talking to some of the local faces. The flower stall guy, April at 3 little birds, Tony at 414, Carol at Burnt Toast...etc, etc. Never lived anywhere like it for friendly, interesting, chatty people.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 23, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> It's because you're so easily riled and because you own the board. You're a troll's wet dream. I've heard you described as...well, I won't say, pm me if you want to know.



I dont think Snowy is a troll.


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 24, 2018)

Went to the open evening at the Art Company studio complex next to Nandos on Stockwell Road, opposite ish the Academy. It was fun - loads of artists and it's a good amble.
Open tomorrow from noon, I think


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> It's because you're so easily riled and because you own the board. You're a troll's wet dream. I've heard you described as...well, I won't say, pm me if you want to know.


Seeing as you've brought it up, feel free to post your tittle tattle here. Always better to have this kind of thing out in the open rather than whispered behind my back and then we can all get back to talking abut things that are relevant and interesting - like Brixton news. 

And yes, I do get riled up because unlike those who post their personal attacks from the comfort of their anonymous log ins, I'm easily identifiable in the community and when people try to slur me publicly, I have a right to defend myself.

What do you think of snowy's comment, btw? Do you think it adds anything to the forum, because to me it's an example of why these boards have become so unattractive to new posters.


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2018)

100% not for me: 



> *Fancy a chuckle? Laughter Yoga comes to Brixton*
> 
> A new kind of exercise is coming to Brixton, and it's set to bring smiles to residents' faces.
> 
> ...


----------



## alcopop (Nov 24, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> It's because you're so easily riled and because you own the board. You're a troll's wet dream. I've heard you described as...well, I won't say, pm me if you want to know.


Hypocrite is the one I’ve heard the most


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2018)

alcopop said:


> Hypocrite is the one I’ve heard the most


That unprovoked unpleasant personal attack means you're now banned from this thread and banned from the site for a week. I've really had enough of this kind of shit. This is a thread about Brixton, not a place where spiteful, cowardly posters can launch anonymous attacks.


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2018)

Back to Brixton topics, I really enjoyed Pregoblin last night. Most of the Fat Whites came out to support them and they're a very talented band. And yes, they did a cover of Lady In Red and it was actually brilliant!





















In photos: Pregoblin live and Brixton Buzz DJs at the Effra Social, Friday 23rd November 2018


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 24, 2018)

editor said:


> 100% not for me:


I like the sound of that, and its free (with a suggested donation) Unfortunately its on the sat morning after a big party - so I doubt I'll be conscious, otherwise I'd try it.


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2018)

friendofdorothy said:


> I like the sound of that, and its free (with a suggested donation) Unfortunately its on the sat morning after a big party - so I doubt I'll be conscious, otherwise I'd try it.


Like I said, it's not for me - it's the kind of thing I'd hate to be honest - but I thought I'd share it here in case anyone fancies it.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Nov 24, 2018)

friendofdorothy said:


> Ok everyone what's your favourite Brixton related pastime/hobby?


Either reading in brockwell park when it's sunny, or loitering in The Albert garden.


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2018)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Either reading in brockwell park when it's sunny, or loitering in The Albert garden.


How I miss the old Albert garden with the trees and the huge table - and when it stayed open late!


----------



## David Clapson (Nov 24, 2018)

editor said:


> Seeing as you've brought it up, feel free to post your tittle tattle here. Always better to have this kind of thing out in the open rather than whispered behind my back and then we can all get back to talking abut things that are relevant and interesting - like Brixton news.
> 
> And yes, I do get riled up because unlike those who post their personal attacks from the comfort of their anonymous log ins, I'm easily identifiable in the community and when people try to slur me publicly, I have a right to defend myself.
> 
> What do you think of snowy's comment, btw? Do you think it adds anything to the forum, because to me it's an example of why these boards have become so unattractive to new posters.



I didn't like Snowy's post 153, it seemed a bit OTT. Difficult to judge because there seems to be some history to it which I don't know about. At least you got an apology.

I don't want to criticise more than necessary but IMO you need to acknowledge that you feed trolls one hell of a lot. There will always be trolls, it's the internet. The atmosphere here would be more inviting to newbs if you just ignored or banned the trolls instead of taking them apart with long-winded justifications. The strife often drags on for page after page, and this is what drives people away the most. For the sake of your own board you need to keep these things short.


----------



## David Clapson (Nov 24, 2018)

editor said:


> How I miss the old Albert garden with the trees and the huge table - and when it stayed open late!


I actually miss the days when you could smell crack smoke from the people in the front garden!


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> I don't want to criticise more than necessary but IMO you need to acknowledge that you feed trolls one hell of a lot. There will always be trolls, it's the internet. The atmosphere here would be more inviting to newbs if you just ignored or banned the trolls instead of taking them apart with long-winded justifications. The strife often drags on for page after page, and this is what drives people away the most. For the sake of your own board you need to keep these things short.


I've already started to use the ban button on trolls/disrupters/beef merchants more, and I'm going to use it each time completely unjustified personal attacks start up. I'm absolutely fed up with it.


----------



## David Clapson (Nov 24, 2018)

Good. And use it when the attacks are not personal, but people are arguing just for the sake of argument. If they want to ruin a web page for no good reason, they can fuck off to youtube comments.


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> Good. And use it when the attacks are not personal, but people are arguing just for the sake of argument. If they want to ruin a web page for no good reason, they can fuck off to youtube comments.


Youtube comments make this place look like an endless love in!


----------



## David Clapson (Nov 24, 2018)

Some forums have a safe section where noobs say hello and nobody's allowed to be rude to them. The Brixton section here is one of the bits where noobs land, so IMO it would be fair and reasonable to have high standards of politeness here and a bit more of a free for all in areas where it's all about controversial opinions with no right or wrong, e.g. politics.


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> Some forums have a safe section where noobs say hello and nobody's allowed to be rude to them. The Brixton section here is one of the bits where noobs land, so IMO it would be fair and reasonable to have high standards of politeness here and a bit more of a free for all in areas where it's all about controversial opinions with no right or wrong, e.g. politics.


I agree. The forum is supposed to be about discussing Brixton life, and not dissecting a poster's personal life. That said, some of the changes in Brixton are being felt by some people a lot harder than others, and shouting down anyone who points out that not everything is rosy around town is not reasonable too. People are entitled to have passionate opinions, but not to constantly have those opinions dismissed by ad hominems.


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2018)

So the Brixton Christmas lights get switched on by Morleys on the 9th December. No doubt it'll be another credit-bragging/branded job from the BID but does anyone know if we have any celebs pulling the lever? Or will it be the majoress, ready to deliver another gushing propaganda speech for the BID?


----------



## technical (Nov 24, 2018)

Drove through Aylesbury today and they switched on their Christmas lights last Saturday! Bit previous no?


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2018)

technical said:


> Drove through Aylesbury today and they switched on their Christmas lights last Saturday! Bit previous no?


Well, Brixton Village went full-on Xmas-tastic last week.

#shouldbealawagainstit


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 24, 2018)

From the World Wide Web.....


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 24, 2018)

Acre Lane Tescos?


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 24, 2018)

BusLanes said:


> Acre Lane Tescos?


I think so....


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2018)

cuppa tee said:


> From the World Wide Web.....
> 
> View attachment 153538


I like the jaunty angle of that clip.


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2018)

Oh dear


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 24, 2018)

editor said:


> I like the jaunty angle of that clip.



Thx.....it was an attempt to preserve the anonymity of the party who posted it on faecebook 



editor said:


> Oh dear




I remember that name, didn't she get her purse nicked in mango landin some years back...there was a thread on here about it.


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2018)

A firework display at 3.54am? Splendid.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 25, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> The atmosphere here would be more inviting to newbs if you just ignored or banned the trolls instead of taking them apart with long-winded justifications. The strife often drags on for page after page, and this is what drives people away the most. For the sake of your own board you need to keep these things short.


 seconded. Some people may not like all the new comers with their fancy spending habits and lack of political awareness - but I take a pragmatic view that this city always changes and we simply cant just wish it away. 

I think we should welcome, educate and charm new board members with our old fashioned brixton ways. And tell them to fuck off if they don't play nice.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 25, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> I didn't like Snowy's post 153, it seemed a bit OTT. Difficult to judge because there seems to be some history to it which I don't know about. At least you got an apology.
> 
> I don't want to criticise more than necessary but IMO you need to acknowledge that you feed trolls one hell of a lot. There will always be trolls, it's the internet. The atmosphere here would be more inviting to newbs if you just ignored or banned the trolls instead of taking them apart with long-winded justifications. The strife often drags on for page after page, and this is what drives people away the most. For the sake of your own board you need to keep these things short.



This is a good and fair post.


----------



## David Clapson (Nov 25, 2018)

I want to buy edible insects. The mini Sainsbury's near the police station (not the one near the tube) is supposed to be stocking them, but they've never heard of them. I was directed to the pet food shelf.  Find us in store - Eat Grub


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> I want to buy edible insects. The mini Sainsbury's near the police station (not the one near the tube) is supposed to be stocking them, but they've never heard of them. I was directed to the pet food shelf.  Find us in store - Eat Grub


I can't say edible insects set my tastebuds tingling, but I imagine only the larger Sainsbury's stores will stock 'em.


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 25, 2018)

Remember:

30th March Van Gogh's birthday; launch of Van Gogh Walk

"Community street where Vincent van Gogh lived in London, promoting a greener, safer, friendly and active neighbourhood.

An update on this particular initiative as part of the continued fetishisation of colonial Brixton ...

_"A Vincent Van Gogh statue in Brixton will not feature a pipe, gun and razor blade after concerns about the area's problems with violent crime ..."_

Vincent Van Gogh statue in Brixton will not feature pipe, gun or razor blade (click for more)


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> Remember:
> 
> 30th March Van Gogh's birthday; launch of Van Gogh Walk
> 
> ...


What's your opinion about the statue?


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2018)

Christmassy stuff is ramping up! Festive bake-off and a visit from Santa at the Brixton Windmill, Sunday 16th Dec, 2018


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2018)

Photos from Sat night at Market House. The next one is Sat 29th Dec - message me and you can get free entry and a free drink!

















In photos: Brixton Buzz party at Market House, Brixton, Sat 24th Nov 2018


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 26, 2018)

Morleys fried chicken on Brixton Rd near the cop shop is closed for filming.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 26, 2018)

cuppa tee said:


> Morleys fried chicken on Brixton Rd near the cop shop is closed for filming.



Chicken Run II


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 26, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Chicken Run II



.......could be that or a remake of Grease


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 26, 2018)

cuppa tee said:


> Morleys fried chicken on Brixton Rd near the cop shop is closed for filming.


Yeh the bill or similar no doubt


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 26, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh the bill or similar no doubt


Very likely....there were a couple of 'squad cars' parked up with the film trucks by the academy.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 27, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> I didn't like Snowy's post 153, it seemed a bit OTT. Difficult to judge because there seems to be some history to it which I don't know about. At least you got an apology.
> 
> I don't want to criticise more than necessary but IMO you need to acknowledge that you feed trolls one hell of a lot. There will always be trolls, it's the internet. The atmosphere here would be more inviting to newbs if you just ignored or banned the trolls instead of taking them apart with long-winded justifications. The strife often drags on for page after page, and this is what drives people away the most. For the sake of your own board you need to keep these things short.



sorry I don't follow your argument.

You are saying editor feeds trolls but should ban them.

The Ed can't win over this.

What is a troll on Brixton forum?

I agree Ed should ban troll like Spam. If he did he would get it from some posters here for closing down debate.

On politics forum its still self policing.When some posters here post up on politics boards they don't get away with it.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 27, 2018)

friendofdorothy said:


> seconded. Some people may not like all the new comers with their fancy spending habits and lack of political awareness - but I take a pragmatic view that this city always changes and we simply cant just wish it away.
> 
> I think we should welcome, educate and charm new board members with our old fashioned brixton ways. And tell them to fuck off if they don't play nice.



This is simplistic view.
The ongoing changes to London can't just be seen as inevitable changes. Changes in economic and social structure of London due to underlying changes to capitalist society plus political decisions taken at national and local government level.

Also I don't see myself as old fashioned.

Take my involvement with LJ adventure playground and Brixton Rec. I hear people younger than me complaining about gentrification.

Brixton forum is not necessarily representative of what's happening in local area.

Far from being old fashioned I'm mainstream. Posting here can give distorted view of what's happening on the ground.


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Brixton forum is not necessarily representative of what's happening in local area.


It's lurched to the right with depressing speed. Happily, there's still plenty of people I know around Brixton who are more interested in supporting the community than grazing in foodie joints and applauding the scraps that are thrown from the table of mega-rich incoming businesses. But this is what gentrification does: it splits the community and favours the well off.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 27, 2018)

editor said:


> It's lurched to the right with depressing speed. Happily, there's still plenty of people I know around Brixton who are more interested in supporting the community than grazing in foodie joints and applauding the scraps that are thrown from the table of mega-rich incoming businesses. But this is what gentrification does: it splits the community and favours the well off.



I was helping out at stall by the Rec for the upcoming meeting. Several people I had chats with felt they were gradually being pushed out of Brixton. The Rec was becoming more expensive.

I get same same issues when talking to parents who use the Grove adventure playground.

I agree gentrification splits communities.

I had a lot of chats at stall. There is whole swathe of people who feel they aren't listened to because they are the wrong demographic and are being priced out. Its causing a lot of low-level resentment.


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2018)

Full DJ line up at the Village: 

Brixton Village line-up for December – all the DJ times and dates listed


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 27, 2018)

Fame at last....


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2018)

This was a first - I was at the Market House on Sat playing to a packed crowd and I couldn't work out why one CD had stopped working - I checked the mixer channels and all seemed OK and luckily I had a laptop as a backup.

And then I realised that some wag had physically unplugged the phone leads.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 27, 2018)

editor said:


> This was a first - I was at the Market House on Sat playing to a packed crowd and I couldn't work out why one CD had stopped working - I checked the mixer channels and all seemed OK and luckily I had a laptop as a backup.
> 
> And the I realised that some wag had physically unplugged the phone leads.



Bloody critics


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2018)

On Friday, some drunk bloke at the Effra Social begged me to let him stand behind the DJ decks for a bit to impress some girl he was after. I gave him a few minutes of pretending to do something and then he left the stage, took a wrong turn and walked out of the fire exit into the back garden


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 27, 2018)

I had one of them on a boat party the other week....he wanted a picture stood behind the decks for some reason or other...


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I had one of them on a boat party the other week....he wanted a picture stood behind the decks for some reason or other...


The worst ones are the drunk folks who video you as you're DJing. If they're looking for me to do something interesting/clever in a groovy DJ fashion, they've got a long wait ahead.


----------



## aka (Nov 27, 2018)

'DJs of Brixton' thread?


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2018)

aka said:


> 'DJs of Brixton' thread?


It's not that interesting a topic to deserve its own thread.


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2018)

This may be of interest:


----------



## aka (Nov 27, 2018)

editor said:


> It's not that interesting a topic to deserve its own thread.


nor being on this thread.


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2018)

aka said:


> nor being on this thread.


Are we talking about things happening in Brixton? Why yes, we are. Is this thread all about talking about things happening in Brixton? Why yes it is. So shush, now.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 27, 2018)

aka said:


> 'DJs of Brixton' thread?



I was a DJ of Northampton last Friday. Who knows what exotic location I will venture to next.

After the giddy heights of Great Yarmouth and Stevenage it'll have to be somewhere pretty special...


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 27, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I was a DJ of Northampton last Friday. Who knows what exotic location I will venture to next.
> 
> After the giddy heights of Great Yarmouth and Stevenage it'll have to be somewhere pretty special...


Have you done billericay yet?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 27, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Have you done billericay yet?



Nah, done Harlow though...


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2018)

Winter collection outside the Ritzy on Dec 16th.




It seems that I've already made a donation of my photo.


----------



## aka (Nov 27, 2018)

editor said:


> Are we talking about things happening in Brixton? Why yes, we are. Is this thread all about talking about things happening in Brixton? Why yes it is. So shush, now.


Shush?  You just made an enemy son. Ciao Bella.


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2018)

aka said:


> Shush?  You just made an enemy son. Ciao Bella.


The topic of this thread is Brixton. Stick to it or face the already stated consequences, "son".


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2018)

This pleases me:


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 27, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> This is simplistic view.
> The ongoing changes to London can't just be seen as inevitable changes. Changes in economic and social structure of London due to underlying changes to capitalist society plus political decisions taken at national and local government level.
> 
> Also I don't see myself as old fashioned.


 Simple yes. It was a short post, not a thesis. 

I agree about the ongoing changes to London as a whole (its not just Brixton) and am personally resisting them best I can. Eggs and grandma. 

Being from the pre internet, pre phone olden days, leftie, anti thatcherite - yes I think I am old fashioned, and proud of it.


----------



## Smick (Nov 28, 2018)

editor said:


> On Friday, some drunk bloke at the Effra Social begged me to let him stand behind the DJ decks for a bit to impress some girl he was after. I gave him a few minutes of pretending to do something and then he left the stage, took a wrong turn and walked out of the fire exit into the back garden


How did he get on with the girl?


----------



## editor (Nov 28, 2018)

Smick said:


> How did he get on with the girl?


I can't imagine she was impressed. In fact, after he'd been retrieved from the garden by security, he reappeared by the side of the stage 20 mins later begging to be let back on behind the decks. This time it was a 'no' from me.


----------



## editor (Nov 28, 2018)

Pics from last week's gig at the Dogstar

















In photos: Lui Peng, Ese and A J Humphries at the Newschool music night at the Brixton Dogstar, Thurs 22nd Nov 2018


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 28, 2018)

aka said:


> 'DJs of Brixton' thread?



That'll be me x


----------



## alex_ (Nov 28, 2018)

Smick said:


> How did you get on with the girl?



Fixed that for you


----------



## editor (Nov 29, 2018)

Useful map - are you at risk?

Is your Brixton home at risk from flooding? Check this useful interactive map


----------



## editor (Nov 29, 2018)

Looks to be some good acts tonight at the Dog for free: 







Brixton free gig tonight – see Natalie Shay, Alfie Indra & Rhiannon Sharkey live at the Dogstar, Thurs 29th Nov from 8pm


----------



## Ms T (Nov 29, 2018)

Does anyone know what's happening with the 322 bus route?  The bus stops on Railton Rd are currently not in service.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 29, 2018)

Ms T said:


> Does anyone know what's happening with the 322 bus route?  The bus stops on Railton Rd are currently not in service.


I saw on twitter it’s diverted due to a burst water main until Sunday.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 29, 2018)

colacubes said:


> I saw on twitter it’s diverted due to a burst water main until Sunday.


Thanks.  Was worried it had been cancelled!


----------



## editor (Nov 29, 2018)

The disappearing pubs of Lambeth 
Lambeth’s disappearing pubs – 45 boozers disappear in the last 17 years


----------



## editor (Nov 29, 2018)

May be of interest..


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 29, 2018)

Ms T said:


> Does anyone know what's happening with the 322 bus route?  The bus stops on Railton Rd are currently not in service.


 I saw it going down dulwich road and effra road the other day and '322 diversion' signs around the place.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 29, 2018)

editor said:


> Useful map - are you at risk?
> 
> Is your Brixton home at risk from flooding? Check this useful interactive map


 It seems part of the lido pool is at a low risk and part of the shallow end are at a high risk. Oh no people might end up getting wet!


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 29, 2018)

friendofdorothy said:


> Simple yes. It was a short post, not a thesis.
> 
> I agree about the ongoing changes to London as a whole (its not just Brixton) and am personally resisting them best I can. Eggs and grandma.
> 
> Being from the pre internet, pre phone olden days, leftie, anti thatcherite - yes I think I am old fashioned, and proud of it.



I wasn't writing  thesis. 

I was trying to be more diplomatic.

I don't think I can win on this forum.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 29, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> I don't think I can win on this forum.


 I didn't realise it was a competition.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 29, 2018)

friendofdorothy said:


> I didn't realise it was a competition.



Thats not what I meant.

I mainly try to criticize what has happened to Brixton in way that sounds like I'm writing a " thesis" as if I don't some posters here will be on my back straight away.


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 30, 2018)

editor said:


> the Dog


You are gonna have to be careful enough using this handle in future cos when I passed today the new Dog in town looked almost or maybe even fully open, don't think this new addition will ease the pain of old school pub fans despite what the office for national statistics might think.....I didn't linger but it looked to me like it had all the authenticity and ambience of some contrived post modernist all bar one but Im betting the young uns will love it.....


----------



## David Clapson (Nov 30, 2018)

I looked through the window. Couldn't see anything for the forest of beards.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 30, 2018)

I don't know if anyone has noticed, but opposite the Brewdog above Market Row is a Brewdog-aimed Christmas light V-sign.

I haven't been out tonight (understand the lights were to be turned on by Mayor Wellbelove) - so I'm giving you an ebay graphic impression.


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2018)

CH1 said:


> I don't know if anyone has noticed, but opposite the Brewdog above Market Row is a Brewdog-aimed Christmas light V-sign.
> 
> I haven't been out tonight (understand the lights were to be turned on by Mayor Wellbelove) - so I'm giving you an ebay graphic impression.
> View attachment 154019


Redefining edgy


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 1, 2018)

CH1 said:


> I don't know if anyone has noticed, but opposite the Brewdog above Market Row is a Brewdog-aimed Christmas light V-sign.
> 
> I haven't been out tonight (understand the lights were to be turned on by Mayor Wellbelove) - so I'm giving you an ebay graphic impression.
> View attachment 154019





editor said:


> Redefining edgy


At least its a V for victory rather than a fuck off - but it still looks hideous.


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 1, 2018)

friendofdorothy said:


> At least its a V for victory rather than a fuck off - but it still looks hideous.



My first thought was its a peace sign......
are there more on the other entrances......?


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2018)

I saw Cyndi playing records in the Village earlier. Very quiet again but I was impressed by the quality of the DJ gear that the millionaire socialite had bought in. Really nice decks/mixer.


----------



## madolesance (Dec 2, 2018)

Here’s a quick bump for what’s happening tomorrow night- Brixton BookJam
It’s free and line as always is fantastic.
Oh and if you do come along we are having a collection for local food banks. Bring along something non perishable and consider it your admission and a good deed.


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2018)

So Brewdog's prices are predictably hipsterfied and ready to empty the wallets of anyone fool enough to give those twats their money.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Dec 3, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Nah, done Harlow though...


I got invited to a limbo competition there. The text said 'Harlow can you go?'


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 3, 2018)

Oh dear...


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 3, 2018)

editor said:


> So Brewdog's prices are predictably hipsterfied and ready to empty the wallets of anyone fool enough to give those twats their money.


and their trendy pauseurised keg beer is crap.


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2018)

friendofdorothy said:


> and their trendy pauseurised keg beer is crap.


Still, looking on the positive side, it'll probably filter out some of the beery wankers who otherwise may have gone to the Albert.


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2018)

Some pics from last week's Dogstar gig - the last one for a while, unfortunately. 
















In photos: Natalie Shay, Alfie Indra and Rhiannon Sharkey at the Dogstar, Thurs 29th Nov 2018


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2018)

Ah, the beautiful blend of financial comparison platforms and education. 



> *Tech firm encourages students in Brixton to apply for new scholarship programme *
> 
> Quotezone.co.uk, one of the UK’s leading financial comparison platforms, is encouraging higher education at Lambeth College to apply for its new fintech scholarship – provided they aren’t studying finance or computer science.
> 
> ...


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 4, 2018)

editor said:


> Still, looking on the positive side, it'll probably filter out some of the beery wankers who otherwise may have gone to the Albert.


last time I went to the Albert - quite some time ago now - they had no real beer on tap and I was offered draft Punk IPA at £5+ a pint. Last time, definitely. 

This particular beer wanker hardly ever goes out in Brixton anymore.


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2018)

friendofdorothy said:


> last time I went to the Albert - quite some time ago now - they had no real beer on tap and I was offered draft Punk IPA at £5+ a pint. Last time, definitely.


I stick to the Amstel which is something like £4.30. Their Jager/shots deals are amazing - three for a fiver!

Funnily enough I think the Punk IPA is going to be cheaper in the Albert than in the BrewWankBar opposite. Not that I ever drink the stuff.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 4, 2018)

editor said:


> I stick to the Amstel which is something like £4.30. Their Jager/shots deals are amazing - three for a fiver!


 yuck


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2018)

friendofdorothy said:


> yuck


Better than fake punk Brewdog which is an abomination!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 4, 2018)

editor said:


> Better than fake punk Brewdog which is an abomination!


No better at all. Just slightly less expensive crap. We will always disagree on this.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 4, 2018)

Interestingly, the last time i was at the Beehive, this Brewdog Punk IPA was £3.49 a pint. Look and see how much it is in an actual Brew Dog bar, about £2 more, when they bloody make the stuff?!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 4, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Interestingly, the last time i was at the Beehive, this Brewdog Punk IPA was £3.49 a pint. Look and see how much it is in an actual Brew Dog bar, about £2 more, when they bloody make the stuff?!



I bet Wetherspoons sell a lot more than they do in their own boozers. It's also heavily advertised in Wetherspoons, all the staff wear Brewdog shirts, and the place is heavy with posters. I bet Brexit boy has a sweet deal with them.


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I bet Wetherspoons sell a lot more than they do in their own boozers. It's also heavily advertised in Wetherspoons, all the staff wear Brewdog shirts, and the place is heavy with posters. I bet Brexit boy has a sweet deal with them.


Perfect synergy. Two cunty companies.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 4, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Interestingly, the last time i was at the Beehive, this Brewdog Punk IPA was £3.49 a pint. Look and see how much it is in an actual Brew Dog bar, about £2 more, when they bloody make the stuff?!



Still pricey for Beehive. I usually go for whatever they have on special offer.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Dec 4, 2018)

editor said:


> I stick to the Amstel which is something like £4.30. Their Jager/shots deals are amazing - three for a fiver!
> 
> Funnily enough I think the Punk IPA is going to be cheaper in the Albert than in the BrewWankBar opposite. Not that I ever drink the stuff.


Amstel is £3.50 at Market House even.  Looked in on BrewDog today on my way home. It's so uninviting I didn't step in but could see the silly prices on the wall. They obviously designed it as an up market late night drinking den for the moneyed south london folk, mainly men.


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2018)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Amstel is £3.50 at Market House even.  Looked in on BrewDog today on my way home. It's so uninviting I didn't step in but could see the silly prices on the wall. They obviously designed it as an up market late night drinking den for the moneyed south london folk, mainly men.


Yep. It's been very blokey when I've gone past. Market House often do Amstel for £3/pint on my DJ nights - plus free entry - to make sure it's affordable to locals. Recently, they've given a free beer/wine to people on my guest list. 

As if the new businesses coming in would give a fuck about that...


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 5, 2018)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Amstel is £3.50 at Market House even.  Looked in on BrewDog today on my way home. It's so uninviting I didn't step in but could see the silly prices on the wall. They obviously designed it as an up market late night drinking den for the moneyed south london folk, mainly men.



Is that not happy hour before 7pm? Even still, for those wanting a lunchtime or general day time pint, this is sensible and fair pricing.


----------



## alex_ (Dec 5, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Interestingly, the last time i was at the Beehive, this Brewdog Punk IPA was £3.49 a pint. Look and see how much it is in an actual Brew Dog bar, about £2 more, when they bloody make the stuff?!



And lower costs, the margin must be fucking massive.


----------



## organicpanda (Dec 5, 2018)

I thought that one of the reasons Weatherspoons were able to keep the cost down and have special offers was by buying beer that was close to its sell by date


----------



## editor (Dec 5, 2018)

This Friday Makerhood Xmas Card Making Party at the Brixton Pound Cafe, Fri 7th Dec


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 5, 2018)

organicpanda said:


> I thought that one of the reasons Weatherspoons were able to keep the cost down and have special offers was by buying beer that was close to its sell by date



I think that may just be a bit of an old fishwives tale. Or possibly that was how they operated early on when the business began.

Now its more likely they say to brewers- look, we have 800 pubs, sell us your beer really cheap as we will easily be able to shift it all and then buy more, or fuck off basically.


----------



## editor (Dec 5, 2018)

Donations please! Winter Collection for the Homeless in front of the Brixton Ritzy, Sun 16th Dec


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 5, 2018)

I was hopeful they were taking down the scaffolding and 'temp' advert cover that's all over the Prince of Wales /KFC corner.  All the covering was gone on monday - the wall and windows all looked rather good as far as I could see.

But I saw them attaching an new sturdier looking cover and another advert there today.
Are they actually doing any work to the building, or is the scaffold there just to hold the valuable advert?


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 5, 2018)

And the same happening to McDonalds this morning too, plus the PoW one now seems to be stretching to above and the ground floor of HSBC. 

On a brighter note, one of the lovely, massive, pricey Lambeth Town Hall windows appears to have been broken.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 5, 2018)

friendofdorothy said:


> I was hopeful they were taking down the scaffolding and 'temp' advert cover that's all over the Prince of Wales /KFC corner.  All the covering was gone on monday - the wall and windows all looked rather good as far as I could see.
> 
> But I saw them attaching an new sturdier looking cover and another advert there today.
> Are they actually doing any work to the building, or is the scaffold there just to hold the valuable advert?


An architect friend told me the scaffolding is unsuitable for building work.
I think they are doing it out of spite after Lambeth turned down the LED display in 2015:


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 5, 2018)

The scaffold is really unsightly at ground level - usually on long building projects they box the lower parts.


----------



## alcopop (Dec 5, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> And the same happening to McDonalds this morning too, plus the PoW one now seems to be stretching to above and the ground floor of HSBC.
> 
> On a brighter note, one of the lovely, massive, pricey Lambeth Town Hall windows appears to have been broken.


But won’t council taxpayers end up paying for that?


----------



## editor (Dec 5, 2018)

And here's illustrations for the current topics. 

 

Yuck!

 

Looks like strike came from inside.


----------



## alex_ (Dec 6, 2018)

alcopop said:


> But won’t council taxpayers end up paying for that?



It’s ok, they’ll cut services instead.

Alex


----------



## northeast (Dec 6, 2018)

Is this the application for the advert? If so was supposed to come down in September or 12 months from when it went up?

17/01642/ADV     |              Display of 1 externally illuminated decorative scaffold shroud screen advertisement comprising a 1:1 image of the building facade with an inset advertising area measuring 14m wide x 5m high, for a temporary period from 4th April 2017 to 4th September 2018.                  |                                                                      467 Brixton Road London SW9 8HH


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 6, 2018)

alcopop said:


> But won’t council taxpayers end up paying for that?


We paid for it in the first place, so yes - obviously. It's just bad design that will cost more money long term.


----------



## Rushy (Dec 6, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> We paid for it in the first place, so yes - obviously. It's just bad design that will cost more money long term.


Looks like a couple of panes have stress fractures.


----------



## northeast (Dec 6, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> We paid for it in the first place, so yes - obviously. It's just bad design that will cost more money long term.



Would hope it's covered or replaced at no cost if manufacturering issue . If some idiot did it on purpose then make them pay


----------



## editor (Dec 6, 2018)

I haven't seen a flyer as cheesy as this one for the Dogstar's NYE bash for a while. It contains no information about the music and _that font. 

 _


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 6, 2018)

Im on the lookout for something to do NYE, something that isnt £50 i.e Electric/Academy.

Hootanannys with The Correspondents last year was pretty decent


----------



## editor (Dec 6, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Im on the lookout for something to do NYE, something that isnt £50 i.e Electric/Academy.
> 
> Hootanannys with The Correspondents last year was pretty decent


Well, I'm DJing the Effra Social - and it's FREE!!!


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 6, 2018)

editor said:


> Well, I'm DJing the Effra Social - and it's FREE!!!



Nice to see someone putting on NYE freebie  Might also be a nice to highlight the Antic Workers struggle to get a living wage and to try and squeeze a bit of extra wedge for those working busy anti social shifts over the festivities by sharing the petition below....

Customers support Antic workers!

Antic Workers for a Living Wage


----------



## alcopop (Dec 6, 2018)

cuppa tee said:


> Nice to see someone putting on NYE freebie  Might also be a nice to highlight the Antic Workers struggle to get a living wage and to try and squeeze a bit of extra wedge for those working busy anti social shifts over the festivities by sharing the petition below....
> 
> Customers support Antic workers!
> 
> Antic Workers for a Living Wage


They should get double money on nye surely?


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 6, 2018)

alcopop said:


> They should get double money on nye surely?



They have managed to squeeze time and a half for NYE but no extra for the other days I think.


----------



## editor (Dec 6, 2018)

cuppa tee said:


> Nice to see someone putting on NYE freebie  Might also be a nice to highlight the Antic Workers struggle to get a living wage and to try and squeeze a bit of extra wedge for those working busy anti social shifts over the festivities by sharing the petition below....
> 
> Customers support Antic workers!
> 
> Antic Workers for a Living Wage


I've already asked if they'd like to write a guest article for Buzz. I'm not getting double for NYE either, but at least I'm playing what is probably the only free late night 'club' night in Brixton, so it's affordable for everyone.


----------



## editor (Dec 6, 2018)

cuppa tee said:


> They have managed to squeeze time and a half for NYE but no extra for the other days I think.


Loads of pubs don't offer their staff more money over NYE.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 6, 2018)

So if you can afford to, don't forget to tip bar staff well, when you are enjoying yourself over the holidays.


----------



## editor (Dec 6, 2018)

friendofdorothy said:


> So if you can afford to, don't forget to tip bar staff well, when you are enjoying yourself over the holidays.


I almost always buy 'em a drink. Or if I'm working, try to sneak them some from my DJ allowance


----------



## editor (Dec 6, 2018)

Blimey!


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 7, 2018)

I was in an Antic in Peckham the other day and a pint of Heineken was £4.50. For years the price has hovered around £4-£4.10, which made me actively seek out Antic pubs to drink in when i was out and about.

Now they have ramped up the price of a pint, theres no incentive to drink in their pubs at all, might as well go to a fucking Youngs (the original booze extortion experts)  if you want your wallet to be emptied.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 7, 2018)

editor said:


> Blimey!




I'm probably being daft, but I don't get what's happening here?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 7, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I was in an Antic in Peckham the other day and a pint of Heineken was £4.50. For years the price has hovered around £4-£4.10, which made me actively seek out Antic pubs to drink in when i was out and about.
> 
> Now they have ramped up the price of a pint, theres no incentive to drink in their pubs at all, might as well go to a fucking Youngs (the original booze extortion experts)  if you want your wallet to be emptied.



If you just want a cheaper pint why not go to a wetherspoons?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 7, 2018)

I often do, but as we know they can be pretty bleak. My point is that it is a shame Antic have decided to raise their pint prices by about 10%, which for me makes them lose their appeal of a reasonably priced place to have a pint.


----------



## editor (Dec 7, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I was in an Antic in Peckham the other day and a pint of Heineken was £4.50. For years the price has hovered around £4-£4.10, which made me actively seek out Antic pubs to drink in when i was out and about.
> 
> Now they have ramped up the price of a pint, theres no incentive to drink in their pubs at all, might as well go to a fucking Youngs (the original booze extortion experts)  if you want your wallet to be emptied.


Amstel was £4.40 in the Dogstar last night which I think is pretty reasonable for what is effectively a free entry (Thurs) nightclub open late with DJs and whatnots. Their own Volden beer is super cheap. Never tried it myself though.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 7, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I often do, but as we know they can be pretty bleak. My point is that it is a shame Antic have decided to raise their pint prices by about 10%, which for me makes them lose their appeal of a reasonably priced place to have a pint.



I tend to find a boozer I like, and try not to worry about the price of a pint anymore...

I go to so many gigs now where it's £5.50 for a fucking can, sometimes a 330ml fucking can, that anything under a fiver for a pint suits me...


----------



## editor (Dec 7, 2018)

Abandoned bear, Barrier Block.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 7, 2018)

editor said:


> Amstel was £4.40 in the Dogstar last night which I think is pretty reasonable for what is effectively a free entry (Thurs) nightclub open late with DJs and whatnots. Their own Volden beer is super cheap. Never tried it myself though.



You see i would find that expensive, for a 4% non 'premium' (no matter what Amstel's marketing or packaging tries to tell you) beer. But i do agree, if you are somewhere like The Dogstar where there is free entertainment, it can be almost justified. But not on a just a normal evening with not much going on. Might as well go to spoons, no matter how bleak it is. 

On a side note, my housemate used to work for Antic for quite a while, including when they went bankrupt and apparently had to break into their own office in Camberwell because the baliffs had locked them out. He told me it is a policy of the owner(s) that every Antic pub has sausages and mash on the menu for no more than £7, so that those not earning too much but dont fancy cooking can pop down and get a decent dinner and a pint for roughly a tenner. This was a couple of years ago mind.


----------



## editor (Dec 7, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> You see i would find that expensive, for a 4% non 'premium' (no matter what Amstel's marketing or packaging tries to tell you) beer. But i do agree, if you are somewhere like The Dogstar where there is free entertainment, it can be almost justified. But not on a just a normal evening with not much going on. Might as well go to spoons, no matter how bleak it is.


I think it can be justified if you're getting in free and getting free entertainment till 2 in the morning. DJs and security have to be paid, and if it's free, then everyone can get in (even their weekend nights are free before 10pm). 

It's when I get charged £5+ to sit in a rubbish bar - or get a wobbly plastic glass in somewhere like Pop - I feel ripped off.


----------



## editor (Dec 7, 2018)

More festive stuff Get on your bike for the Lambeth Festive Lights Ride 2018, Sun 16th Dec


----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2018)

Had a good night at the Effra last night:

















In photos: Brixton Buzz Christmas Party #1 at the Effra Social, Brixton, Fri 7th Dec 2018


----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2018)

I didn't realise that Mixmaster Morris was so mellow 
Mixmaster Morris @ Brixton Village 22/11/2018 pt1


----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2018)

Brixton today 











http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2018/12/...ill-windrush-square-as-part-of-santacon-2018/


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 9, 2018)

editor said:


> Donations please! Winter Collection for the Homeless in front of the Brixton Ritzy, Sun 16th Dec



Nearly made a tit of myself and went to drop off stuff today....but checked at the last minute and realised it is next week...

....I've spent the fee I got for DJing the village on stuff off the list, and will drop it NEXT  sunday....


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2018)

Seeing as I do it every year, here's the one for 2018  
















In photos: the Christmas lights of Brixton, Dec 2018


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 11, 2018)

Brixton Recreation Centre Major Works Update - December 2018

Update on timetable for works on the Rec.

Hopefully this will finally sort out the cold changing rooms.


----------



## editor (Dec 13, 2018)

Brixton photos





















Brixton night-time street scenes, Nov 2018 – 30 photos from around SW2 and SW9


----------



## editor (Dec 13, 2018)

Here's two free nights for the weekend! The Effra Social is free (band onstage at 10pm) and message me if you want guest passes for the Dogstar on Saturday!


----------



## northeast (Dec 14, 2018)

Seems to have been fire at subway opoooppo Brixton tube..


----------



## northeast (Dec 14, 2018)

Seems to have been fire at subway oposite Brixton tube....hope everyone ok. you


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 15, 2018)

editor said:


> Donations please! Winter Collection for the Homeless in front of the Brixton Ritzy, Sun 16th Dec



Reminder for tomorrow...


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2018)

Great to see so many familiar old school Brixton faces at the Effra last night!
















Photos from the Brixton Buzz party at the Effra Social, Fri 14th Dec 2018


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2018)

It's a spectacularly miserable day today, innit?


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 15, 2018)

The tunnel under the station that links Station Road and Atlantic Road
has been decorated with artwork by local kids
and given the name the Forest of Wishes.....temporarily I guess.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 15, 2018)

editor said:


> It's a spectacularly miserable day today, innit?



Innit. I gotta dj on a boat in an hour...


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2018)

cuppa tee said:


> The tunnel under the station that links Station Road and Atlantic Road
> has been decorated with artwork by local kids
> and given the name the Forest of Wishes.....temporarily I guess.


The lights are nice but it's still a disgrace that the arches have been empty for so long.


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Innit. I gotta dj on a boat in an hour...


Oh Lordy! Good luck with that!

I'm DJing the Dogstar tonight till 3am. If anyone wants to get on the free guest list, drop me a line!


----------



## madolesance (Dec 15, 2018)

editor said:


> Great to see so many familiar old school Brixton faces at the Effra last night!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great to see and hear the ‘band back together’ but Miss Mills vocals where some what rather skrechy. Loved it and onto the Railway we will go.


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2018)

madolesance said:


> Great to see and hear the ‘band back together’ but Miss Mills vocals where some what rather skrechy. Loved it and onto the Railway we will go.


colacubes


----------



## colacubes (Dec 15, 2018)

editor said:


> colacubes



Yeah that’s fair  Lost my voice halfway through the set due to shitty cold  Fortunately free in so no one needs to claim a refund


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2018)

colacubes said:


> Yeah that’s fair  Lost my voice halfway through the set due to shitty cold  Fortunately free in so no one needs to claim a refund


And we also didn't have a proper soundcheck or a proper soundman, so I'm not surprised it wasn't running at levels of Las Vegas smoothness 

(*no offence to Ben who kindly helped out!)


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2018)

The fucking dodgy UCKG has infested Iceland again this year. I'm going to write to the company and complain.



> The church places a strong emphasis on money and employs “tithing”, a practice whereby members of their congregation donate a fraction of their income to the church.
> 
> “The tithe is 10% of all income, and it belongs to God. This is a very ancient practice followed by God-fearing people everywhere,” according to the UCKG website
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2018)

Oh dear.











Brixton’s Winter Funland Fair gets off to a very, very wet start, Sat 15th Dec 2018


----------



## madolesance (Dec 15, 2018)

editor said:


> Oh dear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One thing of note about the funfair, they have stopped using diesel generators and are now connected to the electrical outlets in Windrush Square. Last year was ridiculous in the Square for all the high levels of diesel fumes.


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2018)

madolesance said:


> One thing of note about the funfair, they have stopped using diesel generators and are now connected to the electrical outlets in Windrush Square. Last year was ridiculous in the Square for all the high levels of diesel fumes.


Every year they seem to monumentally struggle for customers, but they keep coming back!


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 15, 2018)

editor said:


> The fucking dodgy UCKG has infested Iceland again this year. I'm going to write to the company and complain.



I saw them in Iceland today helping to pack shopping. So didn't go in.


----------



## madolesance (Dec 15, 2018)

editor said:


> Every year they seem to monumentally struggle for customers, but they keep coming back!



They do seem to come back every year. Wonder if maybe Lambeth are kind to them. Also they appear to not be using the grass, which is a good thing cause they have managed to trash it in previous years.


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2018)

Pics from last night's bash at the Dogstar
















In photos: Brixton Buzz DJs get festive at the Brixton Dogstar, Sat 15th Dec 2018


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 16, 2018)

Post messed up.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 16, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Reminder for tomorrow...



Today. Brought bag of stuff down. Brixton soup kitchen do a lot of good.


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2018)

Free DJ night at the Effra Social this Friday if anyone fancies coming along!

Get festive at the Brixton Buzz free Christmas party, Effra Social, Fri 21st Dec


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2018)

Update Update on the delays to the major gas works taking place in Brixton Road


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2018)

Two good events on tonight:

Live jazz and reggae jam session at Brixton’s Club 414 tonight, 10pm-3am, Weds 19th Dec

Tonight: Wicked Wednesday Jam Christmas Party at Prince of Wales, Brixton, 19th Dec


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2018)

Some good news worth sharing 
Building Young Brixton secures £850,000 for at-risk young people


----------



## editor (Dec 21, 2018)

Pics from Weds night: 





















In photos: Live music at the Prince of Wales and 414, Wed 19th Dec 2018


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 21, 2018)

Good to see Morleys department store is now a dog friendly shop.
They have to be on leads which is a shame but I guess you can't have everything.


----------



## editor (Dec 21, 2018)

Now that was lovely. i was walking along Brixton Road and heard a steam train puffing past on the bridge. I only really saw the top of the engine and the smoke, but the smell made me go all festive.


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 21, 2018)

cuppa tee said:


> Good to see Morleys department store is now a dog friendly shop.
> They have to be on leads which is a shame but I guess you can't have everything.



....and the other Morleys now have a clothing range

Black Tee


----------



## T & P (Dec 21, 2018)

cuppa tee said:


> Good to see Morleys department store is now a dog friendly shop.
> They have to be on leads which is a shame but I guess you can't have everything.


I’ve never understood why dogs should be banned from any shops. Even restaurants or places where food is being served- it’s not as if dogs or members of the public would be allowed in the areas where food is being prepared.

And I cannot imagine it being a legal requirement either. Plenty of pubs allow dogs and serve food.


----------



## BusLanes (Dec 21, 2018)

UK is super dog friendly compared to most places. Srill remember moving to London and being surprised to see a man with his dog on the tubrle, sipping from a bottle of vodka


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Dec 21, 2018)

what are people's thoughts on the ReadTheOnePercent bookshop in coldharbour lane? Has anyone been in there? Are the books good?
Name is a reference to the fact that only 1% of all children's books published in the UK had a BAME main character. Was a pop up shop and they're crowdfunding now to employ a bookseller and make it permanent, which would be pretty awesome, in my opinion.

INCLUSIVE POP-UP BOOKSHOPS IN THE UK AND IRELAND

I've considered it carefully and I don't think they will tread in Bookmongers toes ( that's my one true love of bookshops) so I'm all for this.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 22, 2018)

The BF and I will be spending Christmas day morning/lunchtime ferrying older people to and from a Christmas day lunch event in central Brixton at the Vida Walsh Centre and delivering meals to isolated older people in South London on behalf of Age UK Lambeth. 

Please help us reach our target...almost there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Age UK Lambeth's Christmas Campaign 2018

editor Can you give this a little push on the buzz please?


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> The BF and I will be spending Christmas day morning/lunchtime ferrying older people to and from a Christmas day lunch event in central Brixton at the Vida Walsh Centre and delivering meals to isolated older people in South London on behalf of Age UK Lambeth.
> 
> Please help us reach our target...almost there!
> 
> ...


I see that it's reached its target - maybe up it a bit to encourage more donations?


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2018)

Buzzed and tweeted to 25k followers. Hope it helps!
Donate to Age UK Lambeth’s Christmas Campaign 2018


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2018)

Update: Brixton Buzz beer launches TODAY with a charity fundraiser at London Beer Lab, open till 10pm. Come taste our wonderful Coldharbour Courage ale - all profits from the beer go to local charities. Arch 41, Nursery Road, Brixton SW9 8BP 

Brixton Buzz beer! Coldharbour Courage relaunched with charity fundraiser at London Beer Lab this Saturday


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2018)

Pics from last night's party 
















In photos: Brixton Buzz Xmas Party at the Effra Social, Brixton, Fri 21st Dec, 2018


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2018)

A rubbish pic, but here's that steam train going through Brixton yesterday


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 22, 2018)

editor said:


> I see that it's reached its target - maybe up it a bit to encourage more donations?





editor said:


> Buzzed and tweeted to 25k followers. Hope it helps!
> Donate to Age UK Lambeth’s Christmas Campaign 2018



Thanks editor I have messaged my colleague to suggest increasing the target, hopefully she will see my message soon.

We really would appreciate a retweet or two over the next 2 days also. I can scribe some tweets and PM them to you if that helps?


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> Thanks editor I have messaged my colleague to suggest increasing the target, hopefully she will see my message soon.
> 
> We really would appreciate a retweet or two over the next 2 days also. I can scribe some tweets and PM them to you if that helps?


Just put @brixtonbuzz in the tweets and I'll RT 'em.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Dec 22, 2018)

Was in Morley's kitchen dept this week. They're practically giving stuff away. I worry for their future tbh. It's been a really bad year for the high street.


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2018)

I fucking love the 414!


----------



## alcopop (Dec 23, 2018)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Was in Morley's kitchen dept this week. They're practically giving stuff away. I worry for their future tbh. It's been a really bad year for the high street.


Cool, cheers


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 23, 2018)

I'm having a vegan Christmas. I managed to get nearly everything I want food wise from Nour Cash and Carry and the market. Nour Cash and Carry are very helpful and stock a surprising amount of stuff. And its imo cheap.

Also booze from the off license opposite Dogstar on CHL. He has been there for years and is struggling with people buying online/ supermarkets. 

So tomorrow Id recommend supporting small shops/ market.


----------



## editor (Dec 24, 2018)

Here's the travel info for Christmas 
Christmas and New Year travel for Brixton 2018-9 – bus, train and tube timetables for the festive season


----------



## editor (Dec 24, 2018)

The Brixton Blog have lost me somewhat with this piece. What has it got to do with Brixton? Or have they been weirdly hacked?  Posy Bernstein’s Dating Diary | Brixton Blog


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Dec 24, 2018)

editor said:


> The Brixton Blog have lost me somewhat with this piece. What has it got to do with Brixton? Or have they been weirdly hacked?  Posy Bernstein’s Dating Diary | Brixton Blog


It's kind of odd. Seems it's a guest contributor's regular blog. I mean... odd.
I'm not sure why it's there or where they're going with it. The previous one says men don't like fat or loud women. Not feeling this at all.


----------



## editor (Dec 24, 2018)

Even by Brixton's usual high levels, there seems to be a shitload of police activity around the main drag right now.


----------



## editor (Dec 24, 2018)

Those UCKG fuckers are really pissing me off. It's bad enough having them hover around the tills at Iceland when you want to pack away your shopping in peace, but now they've taken to actually grabbing your goods and stuffing them in your own bag without asking.


----------



## editor (Dec 24, 2018)

Funny seeing so many pubs shut tonight in Brixton. Just passed the closed Prince of Wales, Market House and the Dogstar. Albert was open and the Railway is packed.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Dec 25, 2018)

Merry Christmas, Brixton Urbanites. Hope you're all having the best kind of day, however you're spending it.


----------



## editor (Dec 27, 2018)

Happening soon!







Brixton Yuletide Wassail with the Brixton Tatterjacks Morris dancers, Thurs 27th Dec


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 27, 2018)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> It's kind of odd. Seems it's a guest contributor's regular blog. I mean... odd.
> I'm not sure why it's there or where they're going with it. The previous one says men don't like fat or loud women. Not feeling this at all.


 This so-called 'Posy' dreams of being another Bridget Jones. She's probably got a shortlist of actors to play her in the movie. She uses that trick of going strongly in one direction and then swerving in the other direction at the end. Awful hackery, and a rather dishonest mangling of her material. I may subscribe. Car crash columnism. She might get picked up by the Mail if she amps up the self-hatred. In the meantime she's persuaded the Brixton Buzz people that she can drive traffic. Or maybe she IS the Brixton Buzz, which was only ever meant to be a launching pad for Posy.


----------



## editor (Dec 27, 2018)

Love it if this scumbag was caught:


----------



## editor (Dec 27, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> This so-called 'Posy' dreams of being another Bridget Jones. She's probably got a shortlist of actors to play her in the movie. She uses that trick of going strongly in one direction and then swerving in the other direction at the end. Awful hackery, and a rather dishonest mangling of her material. I may subscribe. Car crash columnism. She might get picked up by the Mail if she amps up the self-hatred. In the meantime she's persuaded the Brixton Buzz people that she can drive traffic. Or maybe she IS the Brixton Buzz, which was only ever meant to be a launching pad for Posy.


There is no fucking way on earth Brixton Buzz publish inane drivel like this.  It's published on the Brixton _Blog_ which is a very different thing.


----------



## editor (Dec 27, 2018)

If you know any aspiring athletes Athletes invited to apply for Lambeth Council’s Gifted and Talented programme


----------



## editor (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## David Clapson (Dec 27, 2018)

editor said:


> There is no fucking way on earth Brixton Buzz publish inane drivel like this.  It's published on the Brixton _Blog_ which is a very different thing.


See what I did there? I turned bullshit into clicks!


----------



## editor (Dec 27, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> See what I did there? I turned bullshit into clicks!


I'm not actually sure what you did, but maybe I should start my own diary of a lost and lonely posh foodie looking for a champagne'n'fromage quaffing lady in the alleys of Pop Brixton. Imagine the tribulations!


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Dec 27, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> This so-called 'Posy' dreams of being another Bridget Jones. She's probably got a shortlist of actors to play her in the movie. She uses that trick of going strongly in one direction and then swerving in the other direction at the end. Awful hackery, and a rather dishonest mangling of her material. I may subscribe. Car crash columnism. She might get picked up by the Mail if she amps up the self-hatred. In the meantime she's persuaded the Brixton Buzz people that she can drive traffic. Or maybe she IS the Brixton Buzz, which was only ever meant to be a launching pad for Posy.


I find it so odd. It's outdated and irrelevant (the dating Ms Jones shtick), represents nothing about Brixton and is potentially  offensive. What's the editor doing and why waste a perfectly good column on this?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Dec 27, 2018)

editor said:


> There is no fucking way on earth Brixton Buzz publish inane drivel like this.  It's published on the Brixton _Blog_ which is a very different thing.


Oh, I see. 
Is Brixton Blog a free for all then?


----------



## editor (Dec 27, 2018)

Lambeth Green Party statement on Lambeth Council transport policy 
Green Party slams Lambeth Council transport plan for lack of ambition


----------



## editor (Dec 27, 2018)

A little photo feature. Long may the market continue!  












In photos: Last minute shoppers in Brixton Market, Christmas Eve, Mon 24th Dec, 2018


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2018)

I seem to recall some guff abut Wahaca wanting to honour/preserve the heritage of their building. But now they've just painted over the Railway sign and stuck up their corporate branding. Not that it matters now.


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2018)

This looks brilliant!

















Strange scenes as the Brixton Tatterjacks wassail around Brixton, Thurs 27th Dec 2018


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 28, 2018)

editor said:


> Lambeth Green Party statement on Lambeth Council transport policy
> Green Party slams Lambeth Council transport plan for lack of ambition



Its all very well for Green party to criticize the Labour Council for not going far enough but when Council tried to enact what Green party say they should in Loughborough Junction the Green party said nothing. 

The Labour Council got a lot of stick for what was in effect a mini Holland scheme in LJ. Green Party never said a word in support.


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2018)

Fucking wanker







Fighting idiot from Rum Kitchen smashes up the windows of the Bookmongers Brixton bookstore


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2018)

On a more general note, the Rum Kitchen seems to attract a shitload of trouble most weekends, and it was sad to see something kicking off when I passed the Dogstar too.


----------



## BusLanes (Dec 29, 2018)

Went to the book shop yesterday, coincidentally and when I walked past Rum Kitchen noticed it had a big sign up by door about rules of entry or something, which is a bad sign usually


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 29, 2018)

editor said:


> Fucking wanker
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buzz piece says the guy had a hammer.....was it just lying around in the street or are hammers routinely carried by peeps in case of impromptu dIy emergencies these days


----------



## alex_ (Dec 29, 2018)

cuppa tee said:


> Buzz piece says the guy had a hammer.....was it just lying around in the street or are hammers routinely carried by peeps in case of impromptu dIy emergencies these days



He was out to get hammered ?


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2018)

cuppa tee said:


> Buzz piece says the guy had a hammer.....was it just lying around in the street or are hammers routinely carried by peeps in case of impromptu dIy emergencies these days


That's what a bouncer told me but I've since corrected the article.


----------



## paolo (Dec 29, 2018)

I saw the end of this, not the start.

Who smashes up a bookshop?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Dec 29, 2018)

What exactly is it about the P5 bus that seems to make people so confrontational and violent!  
Lost count of how many incidents there have been while I've been on it.
Today was no exception.  Crazy shit!


----------



## brixtonblade (Dec 30, 2018)

I've got loads of baby stuff that I dont need any more.  I've posted on the recycling thread but havent had any takers so was wondering if anyone knew of any local groups that might want this stuff (was thinking about refuges or immigrant support services perhaps)?

If not I'll take it all to the council recycling place but I thought I'd try this first.

https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/baby-stuff.361866/


----------



## MissL (Dec 30, 2018)

brixtonblade said:


> I've got loads of baby stuff that I dont need any more.  I've posted on the recycling thread but havent had any takers so was wondering if anyone knew of any local groups that might want this stuff (was thinking about refuges or immigrant support services perhaps)?
> 
> If not I'll take it all to the council recycling place but I thought I'd try this first.
> 
> https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/baby-stuff.361866/



There’s a baby bank in Balham that would happily take this stuff. We just took our cotbed there. Donations accepted Tuesday mornings. 

Little Village - A gift from one family to another


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2018)

Fabulous archive footage of Brixton and the Albert here - with added poetry!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 31, 2018)

I haven't ordered a pizza for about 2 years.

What is good and delivers to sw2?


----------



## BusLanes (Dec 31, 2018)

Everyone seems to use Delivroo/Uber Eats or Just Eat these days. Brixton Pizza oposiopp the White Horse does a good Neapolitan style pizza


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jan 1, 2019)

Don't use 500 Degrees. Ordered 2 pizza from there last night and they arrived basically raw, with the stingiest tiny sprinkling of toppings. Called to complain, the manager asked me to whatsapp him photos before he could authorise a refund or replacement - then nothing, no response. I appreciate it was NYE so they were probably busy, but ended up having to stick them in the oven to make them edible, so might as well have just got a frozen one from the shops anyway.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 2, 2019)

*Brixton news, rumours and general chat: Autumn - Winter 2018. ?*



*Thx for editing editor


----------



## editor (Jan 2, 2019)

Some NY Day pics
















In photos: All quiet on the deserted streets of Brixton, New Year’s Day 2019


----------



## editor (Jan 2, 2019)

WAAAAACKY!


----------



## Smick (Jan 2, 2019)

editor said:


> WAAAAACKY!
> 
> View attachment 157593


Jesus, that U OK HUN bag is vomit inducing.


----------



## editor (Jan 2, 2019)

Smick said:


> Jesus, that U OK HUN bag is vomit inducing.


Lovely cards too.


----------



## happyshopper (Jan 2, 2019)

editor said:


> Lovely cards too.
> 
> View attachment 157608



Is this the same? 

https://www.lambeth-labour.org.uk/2018/08/21/cllr-philip-normal/


----------



## editor (Jan 2, 2019)

happyshopper said:


> Is this the same?
> 
> https://www.lambeth-labour.org.uk/2018/08/21/cllr-philip-normal/


The very same.  I wonder if he hands out that 'cunt' card to argumentative constituents at meetings?

Philip Normal (@philipnormal) | Twitter

He sounds way more fun that most councillors, but how on earth does he fit in with the Blairite Lambeth crowd?


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Jan 3, 2019)

editor said:


> On a more general note, the Rum Kitchen seems to attract a shitload of trouble most weekends, and it was sad to see something kicking off when I passed the Dogstar too.



Think it's worth pointing out the edit in your article for the sake of fairness that it was most likely people being thrown out of the Market House that broke the glass.


----------



## alcopop (Jan 3, 2019)

hungry_squirrel said:


> Think it's worth pointing out the edit in your article for the sake of fairness that it was most likely people being thrown out of the Market House that broke the glass.


Were they thrown through the glass by security then?


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2019)

hungry_squirrel said:


> Think it's worth pointing out the edit in your article for the sake of fairness that it was most likely people being thrown out of the Market House that broke the glass.


I edited the article as soon as I knew, and included the word 'update' in the title. I believe the update makes it very clear:


> However, Patrick from Bookmongers got in touch and told us that the damage was done after bouncers from the adjacent Market House threw a customer into the window.



Mind you, several people have told me that it was the same people who were causing trouble at Rum Kitchen earlier and this comment was added to the article: 


> I was outside and I’m pretty sure it was the same idiots who were causing trouble at Rum Kitchen earlier. Either way, there was PLENTY of argy bargy going on outside Rum Kitchen last night and it’s not the first time I’ve seen trouble there. The fact that they have so many bouncers for such a small establishment tells its own story.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 3, 2019)

editor said:


> He sounds way more fun that most councillors?


Dunno about that, Ive met him out and about with his French bulldog and they're both a pair of miserable bleeders tbh .


----------



## editor (Jan 4, 2019)

We're back tonight!

Let’s keep partying into 2019! Brixton Buzz at the Effra Social, Brixton tonight, Fri 4th Jan, 9pm-1am – FREE!


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2019)

I thought it was going to be really quiet but we had a great crowd in last night 
















In photos: Brixton Buzz’s first party of 2019 at the Effra Social, Brixton – and it’s a busy one! Fri 4th Jan, 2019


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2019)

I won't go into detail, but some of the staff at Pret are very kind to the less fortunate.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jan 6, 2019)

editor said:


> I won't go into detail, but some of the staff at Pret are very kind to the less fortunate.


Lovely to hear.  Pret overall are great with that kind of thing .
I used to collect surplus food from Pret at the end of day.   Not the Brixton branch.
I then distributed it through the Olio app.  I used to pass some of it out to any homeless people I saw on my way home.  
Not kidding when I say some nights I could collect hundreds of £'s  worth of food.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jan 6, 2019)

I've seen the staff from the branches in town use their delivery bikes at the end of the day to distribute surplus food themselves. The owners gifted every member of staff £1000 when they were bought out last year (about £12,000,000 in total!), but then it did sell for 1.5 billion


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2019)

The Craft Bar *owns* that pavement!


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2019)

This looks well sucky


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 6, 2019)

editor said:


> This looks well sucky
> 
> View attachment 157961


Old sign or did they mean to write 2019?


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2019)

friendofdorothy said:


> Old sign or did they mean to write 2019?


It's displayed outside their premises now so I guess they must mean 2019 (or they've never reopened!).


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jan 6, 2019)

Here's a review of Rum Kitchen on google, speaks volumes.

KB writes=>
★★★★★  a week ago
This place is a VIBE. I went out to celebrate my birthday, and after eating at Satay bar, went down to Rum Kitchen at around 9pm (a good time to go). The music was on point, the people were friendly (bar one doosh bag guy I met) and cocktail drinks were tasty. I would best describe it as a Caribbean party shack. There is literally a queue outside with people waiting to get in...this is a good spot for a decent night out. The calibre of guys is quite very good too they are mostly professional, milennials.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jan 7, 2019)

Got an amazing bargin coat today at 'Brixton clothes exchange', on Stockwell Road - next to the skate shop, in the basement of Source of Life alkaline/raw food shop. Loads of clothes bargins to be had, some new and most nearly new. It's small but worth a look, and a couple of mins walk from Banardos if you're having a rummage there. The lady running it is lovely, so I want to spread the word.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 7, 2019)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Source of Life alkaline/raw food shop.


So we have that nonsense in Brixton now, do we...


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jan 7, 2019)

teuchter said:


> So we have that nonsense in Brixton now, do we...


I'm no expert but it's similar to other (I think) Rastafarian vegan places dotted around Brixton....my cultural knowledge might be a bit lacking here but it's certainly nothing new or particularly hipster.

*Edit* I just googled, and learnt all about Dr. Sebi, etc.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jan 7, 2019)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Here's a review of Rum Kitchen on google, speaks volumes.
> 
> KB writes=>
> ★★★★★  a week ago
> This place is a VIBE. I went out to celebrate my birthday, and after eating at Satay bar, went down to Rum Kitchen at around 9pm (a good time to go). The music was on point, the people were friendly (bar one doosh bag guy I met) and cocktail drinks were tasty. I would best describe it as a Caribbean party shack. There is literally a queue outside with people waiting to get in...this is a good spot for a decent night out. The calibre of guys is quite very good too they are mostly professional, milennials.



the person that wrote this sounds like a cunt.


----------



## alcopop (Jan 7, 2019)

DietCokeGirl said:


> I'm no expert but it's similar to other (I think) Rastafarian vegan places dotted around Brixton....my cultural knowledge might be a bit lacking here but it's certainly nothing new or particularly hipster.
> 
> *Edit* I just googled, and learnt all about Dr. Sebi, etc.


It may be Rastafarian but if it’s snything to do with the alkaline diet it’s definitely rubbish!


----------



## teuchter (Jan 7, 2019)

DietCokeGirl said:


> I'm no expert but it's similar to other (I think) Rastafarian vegan places dotted around Brixton....my cultural knowledge might be a bit lacking here but it's certainly nothing new or particularly hipster.
> 
> *Edit* I just googled, and learnt all about Dr. Sebi, etc.


Just checked him out too. AIDS denialist who told people he could cure AIDS and cancer with herbs and spices. I see their website names him as inspiration so it's worse than pushing harmless hipster nonsense, they are pushing dangerous and exploitative medical nonsense.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 7, 2019)

DJWrongspeed said:


> The calibre of guys is quite very good too they are mostly professional, milennials.


 Tells me everything I need to know. 

Note to self: avoid Rum Kitchen.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jan 7, 2019)

DJWrongspeed said:


> There is literally a queue outside with people waiting to get in...



I like the unnecessary use of the word "literally".

I also quite like the fact that our quotes make it look like DJWrongspeed is saying these things


----------



## alcopop (Jan 7, 2019)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Here's a review of Rum Kitchen on google, speaks volumes.
> 
> KB writes=>
> ★★★★★  a week ago
> This place is a VIBE. I went out to celebrate my birthday, and after eating at Satay bar, went down to Rum Kitchen at around 9pm (a good time to go). The music was on point, the people were friendly (bar one doosh bag guy I met) and cocktail drinks were tasty. I would best describe it as a Caribbean party shack. There is literally a queue outside with people waiting to get in...this is a good spot for a decent night out. The calibre of guys is quite very good too they are mostly professional, milennials.



I despise him because he can’t spell douche.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 7, 2019)

This thread is really depressing.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 8, 2019)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Got an amazing bargin coat today at 'Brixton clothes exchange', on Stockwell Road - next to the skate shop, in the basement of Source of Life alkaline/raw food shop. Loads of clothes bargins to be had, some new and most nearly new. It's small but worth a look, and a couple of mins walk from Banardos if you're having a rummage there. The lady running it is lovely, so I want to spread the word.



Thanks for this info. I will check it out and tell my partner. My partner has found good clothes at Traid in Acre lane.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 8, 2019)

SpamMisery said:


> I like the unnecessary use of the word "literally".
> 
> I also quite like the fact that our quotes make it look like DJWrongspeed is saying these things



 Why do u like DJWrongspeed inadvertently using quotes wrongly?

I saw that DJWrongspeed had done that by mistake. What is to like about it? Its just a mistake which any seasoned poster here will accommodate.

Please do explain why you find it amusing.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## Angellic (Jan 8, 2019)

alcopop said:


> I despise him because he can’t spell douche.



From the Urban Dictionary.


doosh
A word looked on up urban dictionary by those who can't spell douche properly.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jan 8, 2019)

"a vibe" "on point" "doosh" "professional, millenials"

there are literally many reasons to literally hate this person


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 8, 2019)

"The calibre of guys is quite very good"

Who the fuck says 'quite very'?


----------



## alcopop (Jan 8, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> "The calibre of guys is quite very good"
> 
> Who the fuck says 'quite very'?


Someone who describes a place as a VIBE


----------



## MissL (Jan 8, 2019)

I have an assignment to write and can't do it at home. Is Brixton Library a good place? As in, has anyone worked there? Are there generally spaces? Is it fairly quiet? Will my stuff get nicked if I pop to the ladies, etc?


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2019)

MissL said:


> I have an assignment to write and can't do it at home. Is Brixton Library a good place? As in, has anyone worked there? Are there generally spaces? Is it fairly quiet? Will my stuff get nicked if I pop to the ladies, etc?


The library is good but it gets busy some days. Downstairs at Pret is pretty good for working too - you can sit there forever and no one is going to bother you.


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2019)

Saturday - ‘Save our Children’s Centres’ – campaign meeting at Papa’s Park, Sat 12th Jan


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 8, 2019)

MissL said:


> Will my stuff get nicked if I pop to the ladies, etc?


It's a public space so you'd have to use your discretion


----------



## CH1 (Jan 8, 2019)

editor said:


> This looks well sucky
> View attachment 157961


They are still registered at companies house as LVAC - and had over £300,000 in assets at March 31st 2018.

Under the Gordon Brown-introduced system of Micro Accounts it is not possible to say more than that - they obviously don't want to say how their income and expenditure, volunteering activities and rent paying were in year ending 31/3/18.

You might care to note that LVAC was created during Steve Whalley's time as Lambeth Labour Leader - the idea being it would be an umbrella group co-ordinating all Lambeth funded voluntary organisations.

The council at that time removed mental health charity Help '71 from their premises at 95 Acre Lane (closed it down?) and gave 95 Acre Lane to LVAC, who converted it into a training and conference centre (this was before they got into the offices underneath the Brixton Rec).

The £300,000 in the LVAC accounts (as at 31/3/18) seems to be a legacy from sale of 95 Acre Lane - recorded in the 2015 account as yielding "£581,000 less costs".

Also interesting in these 2015 accounts is (page 5) Lambeth Council using LVAC as a vehicle for mobiling HUBS at Longfield Hall, Myatts Fields One O'Clock Club, Slade Garden etc etc. 

Personally I think you should invite Cllr Jane Edbrooke to give a valedictory report. Surely the slow demise of LVAC cannot be unrelated to the slow demise of Lambeth libraries?


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 8, 2019)

The LVAC CC accounts are here: Charity Details

including the statement:


And VAC's aren't anyone's particular idea - umbrella support charities like this exist across the UK (Councils for Voluntary Service etc.). All are being squeezed financially whilst seeing demand increase.


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2019)

Shale a leg!
Have a go at Morris dancing with the Brixton Tatterjacks every Friday, or join their ‘taster’ session on Sun 10th Feb


----------



## CH1 (Jan 8, 2019)

snowy_again said:


> The LVAC CC accounts are here: Charity Details
> 
> including the statement:
> View attachment 158089
> ...


sorry my link expired. the companies house stuff is all there though, just search companies house for Lambeth Voluntary Action Council.

It's quite likely there are VACs all over the country as you say, but if you were around in 1993 and 1994 you will remember the council had particular problems maintaining its grant-giving and checking the credentials of funded organisations. LVAC seemed to be one way they tried to impose some sort of vetting on the organisations.

You might also remember that Lambeth Social Services had a particularly wanton grant section led by Edgar Zepherine (a Haringey Labour councillor). Most notoriously their funding of Courtney Laws BNCA was used by Laws to build a property empire in Jamaica. Courtney was charged with fraud, but unfortunately (or fortunately?) Mr Laws died just before the trial opened, so we were spared a lot of juicy detail - at the height of the Lambeth Council corruption mania. It would be fascinating to know how long the old bird kept rooking the council before they realised what was happening, and whether he had protection from within the council. 

I was amazed to find this link from Trinidad and Tobago. It seems that Edgar is still up to his old tricks in 2018! SELF-HELP ROGUES

There were about 16 grants officers working for Lambeth Social Services in the early 1990s. Most of them found employment with the National Lotteries as the council cut back. The Lotteries pursued the same sort of positive discrimination policies favoured by Lambeth Council in the 1990s, so they no doubt found it easy to transfer.


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 8, 2019)

I think I was one of the people recruiting and line managing them (they were freelance grant application assessors)


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2019)

Brixton pics 







In photos: David Bowie fans gather in Brixton to celebrate what would have been his 72nd birthday, Tues 8th Jan 2019


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 9, 2019)

PoW scaffolding is finally coming down.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 9, 2019)

Always look on the bright side.....


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2019)

CH1 said:


> Always look on the bright side.....



Great news for apApprenticestos!


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2019)

Oh fuck off, you wanky hot yoga tossers.


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2019)

Fucking hell. Three times in the past week I've had people sat next to me in Brixton cafes ask me if they "can talk to me about Jesus". 

And on another note, the clientele in that awful Brewdog bar is _exactly_ what you might expect.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 9, 2019)

snowy_again said:


> PoW scaffolding is finally coming down.


  hooray!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 9, 2019)

editor said:


> Fucking hell. Three times in the past week I've had people sat next to me in Brixton cafes ask me if they "can talk to me about Jesus".


what do you reply?

I've taken to keeping some jesus leaflets to have in my pockets for those times late at night that someone tries to talk/follow/bother me - I plan to pull out a leaflet and ask 'have you found jesus?' but I've not had the opportunity to try it out yet.


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2019)

friendofdorothy said:


> what do you reply?


"No. Definitely not, thanks."

And if they persist, I get ruder.


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2019)

There seems to be a real rise in people sleeping on the streets in Brixton this year. Makes for an uncomfortable juxtaposition next to posh restaurants and bars.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 9, 2019)

friendofdorothy said:


> what do you reply?
> 
> I've taken to keeping some jesus leaflets to have in my pockets for those times late at night that someone tries to talk/follow/bother me - I plan to pull out a leaflet and ask 'have you found jesus?' but I've not had the opportunity to try it out yet.


I find carrying an opened can of Frosty Jack is a powerful deterrent at all times of day.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 9, 2019)

editor said:


> There seems to be a real rise in people sleeping on the streets in Brixton this year. Makes for an uncomfortable juxtaposition next to posh restaurants and bars.



Went up for a rare trip up west end over Xmas and it's even more uncomfortable.
Loads sleeping under bridges on regents canal as well.....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 9, 2019)

There's a huge increase in homelessness pretty much everywhere right now.

I work in Northampton a couple of days a week and the problem is out of hand. I helped for a few days at a homeless day center and they just can't cope with the amount of people needing help. People are dying weekly up there.

It's horrible.


----------



## lefteri (Jan 9, 2019)

friendofdorothy said:


> what do you reply?



My wife always replies “as long as I can talk to you about communism”

Always does the trick


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 10, 2019)

On homelessness.

In West End as cuppa tee  says seeing homeless people is common. Its got to the point where the cops leave them alone. As long as they are not to near tourist areas like Oxford Street.

Read this piece recently:

Rise in homelessness not result of our policies, says housing secretary

Tory minister argues that one can't reduce homelessness increase down to Tory policies. Despite major charities like Crisis saying that is the case. This according to Minister Brokenshire is down to complex social problems like family breakdown and addiction. One simply can't reduce it to simple criticism of Tory government. He of course really cares about the plight of the homeless. He says that so it must be the case.

A typical case of a right wing person presenting themselves as personally caring, understanding and tolerant ( he puts in gay rights at one point in the interview) who sees social problems as complex. So please don't do anything as vulgar as blaming the Tory government.

Its prime example of how political discourse works now. I almost feel nostalgic for the days of Thatcher. At least it was straightforward then.

Now this tactic of undermining ones opponents permeates politics and society.

The fact is Brokenshire is Tory scum. He is minister in government that is causing this.

To add notice he slips in non UK nationals as a cause of increase. Nice touch scumbag. Not in least banging the anti immigration drum. Just slips it in quietly.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 10, 2019)

There is now a little camp of homeless people which sets up camp in the portico of All Soul’s Church on Regent Street every night. Most of them have tents which is something I suppose. 

One of them was in the Press recently because he did an interview on homelessness for Channel 4 News. It then turned out he was a convicted sex offender who’d tried to rape a pensioner. Which makes me feel a bit uneasy if I’m honest as it’s right by work - and there are a lot of vulnerable women living on the streets.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Jan 10, 2019)

lefteri said:


> My wife always replies “as long as I can talk to you about communism”
> 
> Always does the trick



I talk to them about homosexuality. That makes them nervous.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 10, 2019)

Ms T said:


> There is now a little camp of homeless people which sets up camp in the portico of All Soul’s Church on Regent Street every night. Most of them have tents which is something I suppose.
> 
> One of them was in the Press recently because he did an interview on homelessness for Channel 4 News. It then turned out he was a convicted sex offender who’d tried to rape a pensioner. Which makes me feel a bit uneasy if I’m honest as it’s right by work - and there are a lot of vulnerable women living on the streets.



Those released released from prison struggle to find housing. That is going to result in some dangerous folk who should be under supervision/observation being on the streets and posing a threat to others. It's just another symptom of the problem. It also means those who might want to be rehabilitated struggle to steer clear of crime as a method of survival (increasing their risk of returning to prison)...and on and on...


----------



## blameless77 (Jan 10, 2019)

friendofdorothy said:


> what do you reply?
> 
> I've taken to keeping some jesus leaflets to have in my pockets for those times late at night that someone tries to talk/follow/bother me - I plan to pull out a leaflet and ask 'have you found jesus?' but I've not had the opportunity to try it out yet.




Works brilliantly  - I’ve used that several times when I’ve been followed in the past.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 10, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> On homelessness.
> 
> In West End as cuppa tee  says seeing homeless people is common. Its got to the point where the cops leave them alone. As long as they are not to near tourist areas like Oxford Street.
> 
> ...


to be fair the rise in homelessness is in part due to the labour party's ready acquiesence in carrying on against social housing between 1997-2010, getting rid of loads of housing outside london and also taking a lead in recent years in replacing council estates with yuppie flats. so it's not entirely to do with tory policies being as they've had so much willing help from corbyn's crew.


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2019)

There's more people sleeping along the arches of Atlantic Road and there's some sort of free food place that's opened up in the alley to the railway.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jan 10, 2019)

The Pavement has listings of all the various services for homeless people (including things like soup runs, day centres, accessing healthcare etc) in London, including the non-stat small orgs that don't grass people up to immigration. 

the Pavement magazine - services for the UK's rough sleepers and homeless people


----------



## SpamMisery (Jan 10, 2019)

A very brief mention for Brixton but interesting nontheless



[EDIT] Meant to post in the general history thread. Soz.


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2019)

Photos from the excellent Weds night jam at the 414:
















In photos: Brixton Late Night Wednesday Jam at the Club 414, Jan 2019


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 11, 2019)

ChrisSouth said:


> I talk to them about homosexuality. That makes them nervous.


I've tried that many times, especially when I was younger and more keen to argue.
Unfortunately I found that generally results in:

them quoting bits of the bible about how sinful I am

them being overly interested (if they are straight & male) and asking questions

them seeing me a soul to be 'saved'
the inviting me to a service, as think I will fit in nicely at their church anyway (probably because I'm wearing a nice hat) where no doubt they will try to 'save' me
coming out loudly to everyone near Iceland (you soon find out who is family when you do that) 

raising my blood pressure
I've never managed to make them nervous, perhaps you are more seductive/flirty/physically imposing than me?  how do you do it? I'm obviously not doing it right.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jan 11, 2019)

Consultation on Lambeth's budget and proposed 'savings' here:

Lambeth's Budget

Some worrying points that stand out to me included proposed reduction in number of Children's social workers, changes (I assume increases) to Careine charges, and changes to tenancy sustainment services.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 11, 2019)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Consultation on Lambeth's budget and proposed 'savings' here:
> 
> Lambeth's Budget
> 
> Some worrying points that stand out to me included proposed reduction in number of Children's social workers, changes (I assume increases) to Careine charges, and changes to tenancy sustainment services.



Looked at the survey and didn't fill it in. This is not my problem.

Lambeth Council think residents should work with them to reduce impact of cuts.

But when residents do something like re open an adventure playground in Loughborough Junction at no cost to the Council the Council still see this as a site to be disposed of.

I don't feel this New Labour Council are working with residents to reduce impact of "austerity" cuts of this Tory government.

What residents get is tiresome acolades of Council pet projects like Pop. Aimed at the demographic beloved by New Labour.

Looking at the survey I'm concerned at references at saving costs on the leisure contracts ( ie Brixton Rec).


----------



## teuchter (Jan 12, 2019)

What's the current situation with council tax? There is one section in the survey that says people have previously suggested raises in council tax. It then says there are limits on what they can raise but is not specific in saying whether there is any scope at all to do that.


----------



## Dan U (Jan 12, 2019)

teuchter said:


> What's the current situation with council tax? There is one section in the survey that says people have previously suggested raises in council tax. It then says there are limits on what they can raise but is not specific in saying whether there is any scope at all to do that.



I think the LA element can't go up by more than 5% without a local referendum. So 3% inflation plus 2% social care precept that councils can apply may be the max if the precept is included

The leader of Surrey floated theirs going up 20% to bail them out in their stand off with central govt over funding. Clearly that would never have got through a local referendum.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jan 12, 2019)

Hit and run in the early hours of this morning on Brixton Hill. Very sadly a young woman died. 

Police hunt driver after woman in her 20s killed in 'hit-and-run' in Lambeth


----------



## alex_ (Jan 12, 2019)

Dan U said:


> The leader of Surrey floated theirs going up 20% to bail them out in their stand off with central govt over funding. Clearly that would never have got through a local referendum.



That only works if you are a Tory council.


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2019)

shakespearegirl said:


> Hit and run in the early hours of this morning on Brixton Hill. Very sadly a young woman died.
> 
> Police hunt driver after woman in her 20s killed in 'hit-and-run' in Lambeth


I hope they get the piece of shit responsible. Poor woman.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 12, 2019)

Dan U said:


> I think the LA element can't go up by more than 5% without a local referendum. So 3% inflation plus 2% social care precept that councils can apply may be the max if the precept is included
> 
> The leader of Surrey floated theirs going up 20% to bail them out in their stand off with central govt over funding. Clearly that would never have got through a local referendum.


I wonder if there is any point filling in that consultation survey and leaving everything blank except for the "anything else" box and saying there should be a local referendum to increase council tax.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jan 12, 2019)

editor said:


> I hope they get the piece of shit responsible. Poor woman.



Absolutely horrible. We were walking up Brixton hill an hour before this and there were two fuckwits racing off from the lights and swerving all over the road. Fuckwits!


----------



## MissL (Jan 12, 2019)

editor said:


> I hope they get the piece of shit responsible. Poor woman.



They should. I wouldn’t have thought it too easy to get away with a hit and run on Brixton Hill. There are so many cameras. Here’s hoping anyway. Tens of lives changed forever I imagine by one total fuckwit.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 12, 2019)

MissL said:


> Tens of lives changed forever I imagine by one total fuckwit.


And by everyone who resists the introduction and enforcement of speed limits and traffic calming measures in general. 

That some people will drive dangerously when no limits are put on them is something you can't change. 

What you can change is the limits that are put on drivers.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 12, 2019)

How did this guy not get decked?


----------



## Enchilada (Jan 12, 2019)

brogdale said:


> How did this guy not get decked?




He didn't get decked because the demographic in Brixton has changed.  He wouldn't have dared do this ten years ago.


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2019)

Enchilada said:


> He didn't get decked because the demographic in Brixton has changed.  He wouldn't have dared do this ten years ago.


He wouldn't even be_ in_ Brixton ten years ago. But with his stupidity now shared all over social media I imagine his 'white built' world is shortly going to crumble around him. The big racist twat.


----------



## Enchilada (Jan 12, 2019)

The sheer entitlement (and ignorance re his 'white men built the world' comment) of the guy is staggering.  And you're right, he wouldn't even have been in Brixton ten years ago. Never drink on an empty head I say.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jan 13, 2019)

shakespearegirl said:


> Hit and run in the early hours of this morning on Brixton Hill. Very sadly a young woman died.
> 
> Police hunt driver after woman in her 20s killed in 'hit-and-run' in Lambeth



Police are looking for this man in connection with the incident, hope they catch the fucker

Man sought in connection with fatal fail to stop collision in Brixton


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2019)

shakespearegirl said:


> Police are looking for this man in connection with the incident, hope they catch the fucker
> 
> Man sought in connection with fatal fail to stop collision in Brixton


That's brilliant that they've identified him so quickly. Lets hope justice comes swiftly.


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2019)

I'm always surprised how busy Phonox appears to be on a Sunday. There was a fair sized queue outside now getting their bags checked.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2019)

Who is this?


----------



## happyshopper (Jan 14, 2019)

Have you, like me, ever wondered what on earth it means when it’s announced on the Victoria Line that there are “minor delays”? Well, the incomparable Diamond Geezer provides the explanation in his blog today. 

If you’re interested you should go and take a look but, as a sample, the short version that applies off-peak is as follows:

”If you see *Minor delays* on the Victoria line off-peak, this could mean a 15 minute period with long gaps between trains, it could mean a 10 minute period with trains being turned back early, it could mean 5-10 minutes with no trains moving or it could mean only 70% of the timetabled trains are in service.”


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2019)

This was a great night - and we raised over £1,500 for local charities!























In photos: David Bowie celebration party at the Dogstar, Brixton, Fri 11th Jan 2019


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2019)

And the inevitable application for extended opening hours for the awful Brewdog.



Brewdog apply to extend the hours of their Coldharbour Lane bar


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2019)

Crowdfunder for an important local resource: 
Book Stop Brixton crowdfunder needs your help to keep providing free reading material for Brixton


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 14, 2019)

editor said:


> This was a great night - and we raised over £1,500 for local charities!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a good turnout.... and I am impressed by what looks like a supernatural visitation in the midst of the crowd......


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2019)

cuppa tee said:


> Looks like a good turnout.... and I am impressed by what looks like a supernatural visitation in the midst of the crowd......
> 
> View attachment 158696


It was a great crowd and we sold out again which was good news. It was a bloody hard work though - we DJd for seven hours straight!


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 14, 2019)

editor said:


> we DJd for seven hours straight!



You were probably running off the purple presence's psychic power supply.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 14, 2019)

editor said:


> And the inevitable application for extended opening hours for the awful Brewdog.
> View attachment 158690
> Brewdog apply to extend the hours of their Coldharbour Lane bar


I don't recall normally seeing such notices up outside licensed places where the contact details are the applicant's solicitors (in this case in Manchester).

Is this a new thing - either nationally or in out-source capital Lambeth?

Can we have the Thornton by-election counted in Kinshasa please?


----------



## organicpanda (Jan 14, 2019)

there seems to be a rumour (again) around that the Village is to be knocked down for flats, I thought this had been resolved when it got its listing? was told this by two people in the space of 30 minutes who, as far as I know, have no connection with each other


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2019)

organicpanda said:


> there seems to be a rumour (again) around that the Village is to be knocked down for flats, I thought this had been resolved when it got its listing? was told this by two people in the space of 30 minutes who, as far as I know, have no connection with each other


I'd suggest that's highly unlikely seeing as they're Grade II listed, although if there's enough cash to be made it's not unheard of for redevelopments to go ahead. 

BRIXTON MARKETS - RELIANCE ARCADE, MARKET ROW AND GRANVILLE ARCADE (BRIXTON VILLAGE), Lambeth - 1393881 | Historic England

On a different note, they're finally taking the Christmas decorations down today.


----------



## organicpanda (Jan 14, 2019)

editor said:


> I'd suggest that's highly unlikely seeing as they're Grade II listed, although if there's enough cash to be made it's not unheard of for redevelopments to go ahead.
> 
> BRIXTON MARKETS - RELIANCE ARCADE, MARKET ROW AND GRANVILLE ARCADE (BRIXTON VILLAGE), Lambeth - 1393881 | Historic England
> 
> On a different note, they're finally taking the Christmas decorations down today.


That’s what I thought as well maybe they’re behind the times 
They are emptying out the upstairs in the market allegedly to build a music studio


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 14, 2019)

Apparently there is a police incident at Tulse Hill station.

Also....the Railway is shut!


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Apparently there is a police incident at Tulse Hill station.
> 
> Also....the Railway is shut!


It's their staff party tonight!


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2019)

organicpanda said:


> That’s what I thought as well maybe they’re behind the times
> They are emptying out the upstairs in the market allegedly to build a music studio


Yeah I heard something along those lines. Nice plaything for the stinking rich 'DJ' socialite owner.


----------



## Smick (Jan 14, 2019)

I don't know


Nanker Phelge said:


> Apparently there is a police incident at Tulse Hill station.
> 
> Also....the Railway is shut!


i don't know how to link to it, but apparently someone with a machete has been tasered. The Twitter handle is ByRobDavies


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 14, 2019)

Standard Monday nite in Tulse Hill then...


----------



## Smick (Jan 14, 2019)

You can keep Herne Hill's gelato and West Norwood's cafe culture. Give me a machete waving lunatic in Tulse Hill any day.


----------



## BoxRoom (Jan 14, 2019)

Smick said:


> I don't know
> 
> i don't know how to link to it, but apparently someone with a machete has been tasered. The Twitter handle is ByRobDavies


----------



## SpamMisery (Jan 14, 2019)

At the final moment before being hit, the red dot from the taser looked perilously close to his brass clankers.


----------



## Smick (Jan 15, 2019)

Wow. That’s scary stuff. I was trying to raise a laugh earlier but that guy obviously needs help. I'd imagine he wasn't trying to hurt anyone, as he would have had plenty of opportunity before the police arrived.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Jan 15, 2019)

friendofdorothy said:


> I've tried that many times, especially when I was younger and more keen to argue.
> Unfortunately I found that generally results in:
> 
> them quoting bits of the bible about how sinful I am
> ...




I lick my lips


----------



## Winot (Jan 15, 2019)

teuchter said:


> I wonder if there is any point filling in that consultation survey and leaving everything blank except for the "anything else" box and saying there should be a local referendum to increase council tax.



I did say at the end that Council Tax needed to go up. 

I think the survey is a good idea. It’s not really about garnering new ideas, it’s more about showing residents the difficulty that local authorities are in.


----------



## ricbake (Jan 15, 2019)

shakespearegirl said:


> Police are looking for this man in connection with the incident, hope they catch the fucker
> 
> Man sought in connection with fatal fail to stop collision in Brixton



Arrested and bailed...
UPDATE: Man bailed following Brixton fatal collision


----------



## teuchter (Jan 15, 2019)

Winot said:


> I did say at the end that Council Tax needed to go up.
> 
> I think the survey is a good idea. It’s not really about garnering new ideas, it’s more about showing residents the difficulty that local authorities are in.



The problem is that they can then use results to say things like 'but 73% of Lambeth residents surveyed wanted us to close X rather than Y' when the reality is that that's what a very small sample said they'd prefer, on the basis of no detailed information and who'd obviously prefer that neither were closed. I've started to fill in consultations in such a way that I leave sections blank if I think they are asking leading questions that provide a choice between two things neither of which I want, or if they ask a question which I'm simply not qualified to answer in an informed way. Then I fill in the comments bits if there's a thought I want to be registered.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 15, 2019)

ChrisSouth said:


> I lick my lips


You flirt!


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2019)

Different kind of night on at Market House tonight



Ah, FB is fucking around.

It's Queerdos at House of Idiot


> A variety comedy night curated by 2 wide eyed queer comedians - Maddy Hunter & Mariana Feijó.
> 
> We've curated a wonderful show for you, with all the comedy you could ask for and all the fun!
> 
> ...


Free tickets from here 
20% Less


----------



## BCBlues (Jan 16, 2019)

Brixton this afternoon before the downpour


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2019)

BCBlues said:


> View attachment 158886
> 
> Brixton this afternoon before the downpour


As Bob and Bryan said, "A hard rain's a-gonna fall..."


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jan 17, 2019)

Can someone remind me please, does the Effra Hall Tavern have live music on Fridays?


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2019)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Can someone remind me please, does the Effra Hall Tavern have live music on Fridays?


Every night _but_ Friday and Monday. https://theeffra.com/#whats on

The Junction is a great alternative, albeit with more jazzy vibes.


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2019)

Free DJ night tomorrow if anyone fancies it!

Brixton Buzz brings the party to the Effra Social this Friday, 18th Jan 2019 – and it’s free entry all night!


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2019)

I've never heard of Ben Howard yet he managed to sell out the Academy for four nights. I thought I'd give him a listen now and it's alright but nothing too amazing. 
The Guardian wasn't too impressed with his Brixton show

Ben Howard review – serious music sabotaged by a charisma vacuum


----------



## madolesance (Jan 17, 2019)

editor said:


> I've never heard of Ben Howard yet he managed to sell out the Academy for four nights. I thought I'd give him a listen now and it's alright but nothing too amazing.
> The Guardian wasn't too impressed with his Brixton show
> 
> Ben Howard review – serious music sabotaged by a charisma vacuum



I saw that today and thought the very same thing ‘ who is Ben Howard’?  You’ve just saved me some Goggling.


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2019)

madolesance said:


> I saw that today and thought the very same thing ‘ who is Ben Howard’?  You’ve just saved me some Goggling.


In a nutshell (as I've just listened to about 10 of his songs) : started off all folky cosy singalong Ed Sheeran and then decided to go glum experimental Thom Yorke.


----------



## madolesance (Jan 17, 2019)

editor said:


> In a nutshell (as I've just listened to about 10 of his songs) : started off all folky cosy singalong Ed Sheeran and then decided to go glum experimental Thom Yorke.



Oh dear! Probably give it a miss and go and do something less boring instead. Like this- Brixton Buzz brings the party to the Effra Social this Friday, 18th Jan 2019 – and it’s free entry all night!


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2019)

madolesance said:


> Oh dear! Probably give it a miss and go and do something less boring instead. Like this- Brixton Buzz brings the party to the Effra Social this Friday, 18th Jan 2019 – and it’s free entry all night!


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 18, 2019)

Guess it was only a matter of time but it looks like farewell to Launderama on Brixton Rd as it has a very closed look and a planning application has been granted
https://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onl.../16_01730_FUL-PROPOSED_ELEVATIONS-1705781.pdf
 Admitted it may not have the same emotional cachet as a pub but still this was still a place where community would meet and  engage over the weekly wash and somewhere catering to those in non luxury accommodation a few of whom still live in the area. Will be interesting/depressing to see what it becomes  ?

 

(Photos by Brixton Buzz)


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2019)

Handy resource 
Lambeth launches new health and wellbeing hub to help residents to access support


----------



## CH1 (Jan 18, 2019)

Who ARE "The Beatles"?
Well I didn't know who this guy was - and it turns out he is a person of note.
His vignette at the end of the Standard Magazine name checks 3 Brixton businesses which could be said to be normal (as opposed to hipster etc) - at least I think so.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 18, 2019)

I like the Notes to Strangers project. I see lots of them in my neighbourhood and they always make me smile/think


----------



## editor (Jan 19, 2019)

Protest next Saturday Save Lambeth Children’s Centres protest in Windrush Square, Brixton, Sat 26th Jan, 10.30am


----------



## editor (Jan 19, 2019)

I'm really enjoying the nights at the Effra Social these days. We seemed to have picked up a good crowd. 

















In photos: Brixton Buzz DJs bring the party to the Effra Social, Friday 18th Jan 2019


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2019)

Interesting dialogue taking place on the Reclaim Facebook FB page after a local estate agent enquired about a space to host a landlords' seminar.


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2019)

Brikkers pics



























In pictures: Brixton at night – street scenes, phone boxes, architecture and lights, January 2019


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2019)

Snow! Well, sort of. Falls from the sky as slow but swiftly turns into water. Bah!


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jan 22, 2019)

There was a mini snowballl fight in our street just now


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2019)

Fuck this bullshit



> I wondered if you'd be interested in speaking to Benno Spencer, CEO of Raffle House, who has a £650,000 Brixton home up for grabs for a FIVER?
> 
> Potential angle could be exploring the disruptive place of legitimate house raffles in the property market - and what consumers need to look out for when buying tickets.
> 
> ...


Fuck off.


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2019)

Personally, my soul would be very much uplifted if I smashed this sign and all its smug, hot yoga, bullshit yuppie messages to pieces....


----------



## T & P (Jan 23, 2019)

editor said:


> View attachment 159627
> 
> Personally, my soul would be very much uplifted if I smashed this sign and all its smug, hot yoga, bullshit yuppie messages to pieces....


Dunno, sounds like you could do with some holistic relaxation and soothing yourself


----------



## SpamMisery (Jan 23, 2019)

To quote perhaps the finest philosopher of our age......



> Fear is the path to the dark side…fear leads to anger…anger leads to hate…hate leads to suffering


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2019)

T & P said:


> Dunno, sounds like you could do with some holistic relaxation and soothing yourself


I think I'd get all that from hoofing that sign into the road to be honest.


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2019)

A friend said that Federation coffee's A-board read, "expensive hipster coffee in tiny cups."

Honest, but hacked, surely?


----------



## alex_ (Jan 24, 2019)

editor said:


> A friend said that Federation coffee's A-board read, "expensive hipster coffee in tiny cups."
> 
> Honest, but hacked, surely?



Irony ?


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2019)

alex_ said:


> Irony ?


Irony is firmly in the hipsters' lexicon, so maybe.


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2019)

Pics from yesterday's demo
















In photos: Children’s centre campaigners protest outside Lambeth Town Hall, Weds 23rd Jan 2019


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2019)

Jesus.


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2019)

In the Albert tonight 






Tonight at the Prince Albert, Brixton – fun DJ and karaoke night for World Cancer Day, Thurs 24th Jan, 7pm – midnight


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2019)

At the Hand In Hand tonight 






Every other Thursday: D.Banana Platform Open Mic at the Hand In Hand, Brixton


----------



## northeast (Jan 25, 2019)

editor said:


> View attachment 159627
> 
> Personally, my soul would be very much uplifted if I smashed this sign and all its smug, hot yoga, bullshit yuppie messages to pieces....



It's not really that bad is it? What's wrong with bit of positivty. Yes it's expensive to stand in a heated room and do some stretching (clearly I've never been)  but a friend goes and finds really helps her mental well being and fitness which is something people from all social demographics don't pay enough attention to. 

I'd suggest its a lot better for the area than another pub night encouraging people to drink more alcohol.


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2019)

northeast said:


> It's not really that bad is it? What's wrong with bit of positivty. Yes it's expensive to stand in a heated room and do some stretching (clearly I've never been)  but a friend goes and finds really helps her mental well being and fitness which is something people from all social demographics don't pay enough attention to.
> 
> I'd suggest its a lot better for the area than another pub night encouraging people to drink more alcohol.


You think most of the people living in the adjoining area can afford this trendy yoga?  £1,099 annual membership, FFS in one of the most deprived areas of London. _That_ is what's offensive. Gentrification shoved right in your face with a bollocks A-board message.


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2019)

Pics





















In photos: A Thursday night out in Coldharbour Lane, Brixton – Prince Albert, Prince of Wales and Club 414


----------



## ska invita (Jan 25, 2019)

Does anyone know anyone on side at Lambeth Town Hall in regards booking the venue  if so please PM me. Thank you


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2019)

I'm at the Effra Social tonight - come along! Free all night. 

Brixton Buzz party at the Effra Social this Friday, 25th Jan 2019 – and it’s free entry all night!


----------



## Mr Retro (Jan 25, 2019)

editor said:


> I'm at the Effra Social tonight - come along! Free all night.
> 
> Brixton Buzz party at the Effra Social this Friday, 25th Jan 2019 – and it’s free entry all night!


I’ll have to give it a miss but look forward to the pics


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2019)

Mr Retro said:


> I’ll have to give it a miss but look forward to the pics


I thought you didn't live in Brixton any more?


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2019)

Tonight! FREE DRINK and entry to the Beyonce to Britpop party, Upstairs at Market House! 10pm-3am
PM me if you want to come along 






FREE DRINK and entry to the Brixton Buzz Upstairs at Market House party! Sat 26th Jan, 10pm-3am


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2019)

I think the Effra is my favourite place to DJ at now 
















In photos: Brixton Buzz DJs lay down the big party tunes at the Effra Social, Fri 25th Jan 2019


----------



## BusLanes (Jan 26, 2019)

Stabbing on Brixton Hill just now (7.20 ish, according to police). I was walking past about 30m ago, off New Park Road and saw ambulances and police, then the ambulance rushed past as I was about to cross the main road. Police report he is in hospital now.


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Stabbing on Brixton Hill just now (7.20 ish, according to police). I was walking past about 30m ago, off New Park Road and saw ambulances and police, then the ambulance rushed past as I was about to cross the main road. Police report he is in hospital now.


So depressing.


----------



## BusLanes (Jan 26, 2019)

Police report that the boy has not suffered life threatening injuries, so that is a relief at least


----------



## CH1 (Jan 27, 2019)

Seems there is a major diversion on route 37 Acre Lane in the direction of Peckham, due to blocking off the entry to Coldharbour Lane (Disco District) which is currently fully dug up. Presumably there is a Gas Leak in between the Albert and the Market House.

Meanwhile bus 37 has to exit Acre Lane into Brixton Road (as if it were a 35), do a loop round the Academy one-way system and return back up Brixton Road past the tube station. Should add 10 minutes on the journey if this is still going on tomorrow.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 27, 2019)

editor said:


> Jesus.




Thats the one who went on Reclaim Brixton asking for advice on premises to rent for landlord meeting I think.

"eviction can be pleasant"
Her advice to landlords. 
You couldn't make it up.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 27, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Thats the one who went on Reclaim Brixton asking for advice on premises to rent for landlord meeting I think.
> 
> "eviction can be pleasant"
> Her advice to landlords.
> You couldn't make it up.



That's the one...


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2019)

This Sat: 
Join in with the Orchard Planting at Max Roach Children’s Centre, Sat 2nd Feb


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2019)

Some pics from Saturday night at Market House 





















In photos: packed dancefloor at the Market House party night with Brixton Buzz DJs, Sat 26th Jan 2019


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2019)

By Christ, that woman who belts out songs as LOUDLY AS SHE CAN outside the tube station is getting worse.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 28, 2019)

CH1 said:


> Seems there is a major diversion on route 37 Acre Lane in the direction of Peckham, due to blocking off the entry to Coldharbour Lane (Disco District) which is currently fully dug up. Presumably there is a Gas Leak in between the Albert and the Market House.
> 
> Meanwhile bus 37 has to exit Acre Lane into Brixton Road (as if it were a 35), do a loop round the Academy one-way system and return back up Brixton Road past the tube station. Should add 10 minutes on the journey if this is still going on tomorrow.


I was wondering about that - but when I looked it up on tfl it didn't mention it. Don't understand why does gas works on coldharbour lane stop the 37 turning left on to effra rd?


----------



## T & P (Jan 28, 2019)

editor said:


> By Christ, that woman who belts out songs as LOUDLY AS SHE CAN outside the tube station is getting worse.


Why can’t local authorities ban the use of megaphones and mics in public places without prior permission? That way the right of buskers and street preachers to do their thing will be preserved, but limited to the power of their lungs/ acoustic instruments and voices so the locals are not subjected to unacceptably high noise from them.

Seems like a nice and democratic compromise to me, in particular as I wouldn’t lose much sleep if the more unsavoury of the religious folk were simply banned from spreading their filth aloud.


----------



## editor (Jan 29, 2019)

Effra Social tomorrow night 

Reel News Night at the Effra Social: ‘France in revolt; Education strikes,’ Weds 30th Jan, 7.30pm


----------



## alex_ (Jan 29, 2019)

T & P said:


> Why can’t local authorities ban the use of megaphones and mics in public places without prior permission? .



Just imagine what the met would do with this.


----------



## editor (Jan 29, 2019)

alex_ said:


> Just imagine what the met would do with this.


Every noisy protest shut down before it could begin with arrests all over t'shop. 

I'd be happy if they just restricted the maximum permissible notes per song, so the Brixton foghorn would either have to restrict her implementation of extraneous, showboating, octave-spanning, Pop Idol-crowd-wooing 'bonus' melody lines or face having her mic turned off, in the name of common decency and respect for songs that are in need of no added cliff-face vocals. Who's with me?


----------



## MissL (Jan 29, 2019)

Can anyone explain this? As seen in San Marino.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 29, 2019)

MissL said:


> Can anyone explain this? As seen in San Marino.



Is it made of seaweed or something?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jan 29, 2019)

its some trendy thing i think, ive seen black bagels in shops before.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 29, 2019)

MissL said:


> Can anyone explain this? As seen in San Marino.


 
Charcoal!!!!

Charcoal croissants: why is the black pastry a global hate object?


----------



## editor (Jan 29, 2019)

MissL said:


> Can anyone explain this? As seen in San Marino.





MissL said:


> Can anyone explain this? As seen in San Marino.


It's their vegan croissant. Never tried it. 


> The charcoal in the croissant helps to detoxify any poisons or toxins in your body – for example, alcohol,” claims Coco di Mama.


Yah totes.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 29, 2019)

friendofdorothy said:


> I was wondering about that - but when I looked it up on tfl it didn't mention it. Don't understand why does gas works on coldharbour lane stop the 37 turning left on to effra rd?


They put a barrier across the road emanating northwards from the Budd Memorial - physically stops traffic driving into or turning into Coldharbour Lane.
It also of course stops traffic turning right from Acre Lane into Effra Road.

Your question illustrates the material poverty of one reduced to verbal description when one simple iPhone XS shot would serve!


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 29, 2019)

Charcoal is apparently so good at soaking stuff up that it doesn't just clear your system of "toxins" (these don't really exist folks) or of actual poisons (in a real medical emergency, if they can't pump your stomach you might well be fed some activated charcoal instead.) Repeated, large ingestions of charcoal can end up soaking up the nutrients and vitamins from the rest of your food as well and stripping them out of your system. So don't eat too many vegan croissants at once.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 29, 2019)

CH1 said:


> Your question illustrates the material poverty of one reduced to verbal description when one simple iPhone XS shot would serve!


Nah, we've managed without i phones so far! 

I go past there on the bus every morning and though there are a couple of barriers it does look as if it warrants sending buses round the houses, creating more traffic and more more fumes on the most polluted road in Brixton. Doen't excuse tfl not mentioning delays on its website either. 
Gas works have caused that bit of road to be dug up so often, why cant they just get it fixed?


----------



## editor (Jan 29, 2019)

friendofdorothy said:


> Nah, we've managed without i phones so far!
> 
> I go past there on the bus every morning and though there are a couple of barriers it does look as if it warrants sending buses round the houses, creating more traffic and more more fumes on the most polluted road in Brixton. Doen't excuse tfl not mentioning delays on its website either.
> Gas works have caused that bit of road to be dug up so often, why cant they just get it fixed?


It's a hard to fix gas leak.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 29, 2019)

editor said:


> It's a hard to fix gas leak.


Must be, the way they keep doing it over and over. How hard can it be?


----------



## CH1 (Jan 29, 2019)

friendofdorothy said:


> Nah, we've managed without i phones so far!
> 
> I go past there on the bus every morning and though there are a couple of barriers it does look as if it warrants sending buses round the houses, creating more traffic and more more fumes on the most polluted road in Brixton. Doen't excuse tfl not mentioning delays on its website either.
> Gas works have caused that bit of road to be dug up so often, why cant they just get it fixed?


I think SGN (Your Gas: Our Network) are a bit like a bunch of dentists.
They keep on drilling out cavities and doing root canals, whether you want it or not.

They have announced their Coldharbour Lane project on Twitter.


I would look up to see which Hedge Fund owns SGN, but I'm so aggravated by the Brexit votes tonight I intend to seek solace in a few pints of Wimbledon Quartermaine IPA at the Beehive - if it hasn't sold out!


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2019)

Brixton update






‘Suspicious package’ closes down central Brixton, Thurs 31st Jan 2019


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2019)

Not the Arctic monster covering of snow I was hoping for...


----------



## northeast (Feb 2, 2019)

If you ever get lost on ferndale road seems someone decided very large signage needed to help you find your way home...


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Feb 2, 2019)

editor said:


> You think most of the people living in the adjoining area can afford this trendy yoga?  £1,099 annual membership, FFS in one of the most deprived areas of London. _That_ is what's offensive. Gentrification shoved right in your face with a bollocks A-board message.


I went last week as a guest, as a friend of mine is a member. I’ve never been before and will never go again,  was aching for four days. It was full of middle class yuppies but they were very nice.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 2, 2019)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> I went last week as a guest, as a friend of mine is a member. I’ve never been before and will never go again,  was aching for four days. It was full of middle class yuppies but they were very nice.


You always ache after starting exercises if you have been a bit of a couch potato. The idea is to carry on with the exercise until you acclimatise. 
I think if I were going to do yoga I'd want some evidence that it actually does you good. The price of course would rule me out.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Feb 2, 2019)

CH1 said:


> You always ache after starting exercises if you have been a bit of a couch potato. The idea is to carry on with the exercise until you acclimatise.
> I think if I were going to do yoga I'd want some evidence that it actually does you good. The price of course would rule me out.


Yoga is a good low impact form of strength training and really helps with flexibility and rangebof motion type exercise. It is good. Yoga doesn't kill people, yuppies do.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 2, 2019)

I wanted to ask - has anyone else been disconcerted by the radiant picture of Lib Peck outside the photographers in between Miss Cupcake and Little Birds?
I wondered if this was a leaving tribute - though for some reason I had thought the photographer was from an SWPish faction, if not the late (un)lamented Brixton Maoists.

To be fair the photo is remarkably good. Rather than the usual intense ready-for-business look I normally associate with (still)Councillor Peck - the pavement photo smiles serenely at on-coming passers-by.


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2019)

Our nights at the Effra Social are getting wonderfully lively!
















In photos: Brixton Buzz party night at the Effra Social – with crowdsurfer! Fri 1st Feb 2019


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2019)

A wee feature-ette






The last Christmas trees in Brixton, Feb 2019


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 4, 2019)

Sleepless in Brixton emailed me this:


> We will be available to talk through our plans with you today from 4pm-6pm in unit 89 Brixton Village and 4pm-8pm on Wednesday.
> 
> If you have any questions in the meantime or aren’t able to make those sessions please do call or email.
> 
> ...



There is a significant extension of Markets outdoor space planned. Have your say.


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2019)

friendofdorothy said:


> Sleepless in Brixton emailed me this:
> 
> 
> There is a significant extension of Markets outdoor space planned. Have your say.


You'd think they would have shared this with the local media outlets, wouldn't you? Or perhaps posted up some flyers around the nearby estates. Why, it's almost like they don't want the opinions of anyone who's not already onboard with the nu-Market concept!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 4, 2019)

editor said:


> You'd think they would have shared this with the local media outlets, wouldn't you? Or perhaps posted up some flyers around the nearby estates. Why, it's almost like they don't want the opinions of anyone who's not already onboard with the nu-Market concept!


spread the word then


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2019)

friendofdorothy said:


> spread the word then


I need a full details or at least a flyer so I've a proper source.


----------



## Mr Retro (Feb 5, 2019)

editor said:


> I need a full details or at least a flyer so I've a proper source.


Or failing a proper source a bouncer will suffice



editor said:


> That's what a bouncer told me but I've since corrected the article.


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2019)

Mr Retro said:


> Or failing a proper source a bouncer will suffice


That was eye witness testimony from someone standing directly opposite at the time of the incident, you prick. And what's his job got to do with anything?


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Feb 5, 2019)

Big fire at Lisboa Grill this afternoon. Hope everyone is okay. Looked pretty serious.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 5, 2019)

editor said:


> I need a full details or at least a flyer so I've a proper source.


I don't understand, that is all the details - what more do you need? 

Here is the email again sent to the local residents and forwarded to me via the 'Sleepless in Brixton' group, who are keen that their concerns and well being are taken into account. Contact them directly if this is not enough, all the contact details of the Market developer are here, again:

We will be available to talk through our plans with you today from 4pm-6pm in *unit 89 Brixton Village* and *4pm-8pm on Wednesday*.

*If you have any questions in the meantime or aren’t able to make those sessions please do call or email*.

Best,
Alistair

Alistair Maddox 
Director of Project Development 
Brixton Village & Market Row 

Hondo Enterprises 
9 Newburgh Street, W1F 7RL 
D: 02039558083 
M: 07872463409 
amaddox@hondo-enterprises.com​


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2019)

friendofdorothy said:


> I don't understand, that is all the details - what more do you need?
> 
> Here is the email again sent to the local residents and forwarded to me via the 'Sleepless in Brixton' group, who are keen that their concerns and well being are taken into account. Contact them directly if this is not enough, all the contact details of the Market developer are here, again:
> 
> ...


Cheers - I got a leaflet through today so I'll go over tomorrow. There's lots of words in the leaflet but it doesn't actually say anything!


----------



## shakespearegirl (Feb 6, 2019)

Dreadful traffic on Brixton Hill. I just spotted a tfl bus doing a u turn by the prison. Looks like it’s backed up all the way to the south circular


----------



## ricbake (Feb 6, 2019)

shakespearegirl said:


> Dreadful traffic on Brixton Hill. I just spotted a tfl bus doing a u turn by the prison. Looks like it’s backed up all the way to the south circular


----------



## ricbake (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2019)

Here's the full details of today's drop-in session. Anyone going along? 

Brixton Village/Market Row owners apply for change of use – see the plans today, Weds 6th Feb, 4pm-8pm


----------



## BusLanes (Feb 6, 2019)

editor said:


> Here's the full details of today's drop-in session. Anyone going along?
> 
> Brixton Village/Market Row owners apply for change of use – see the plans today, Weds 6th Feb, 4pm-8pm



Do you have a view as to motives of the owners here?


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Do you have a view as to motives of the owners here?


I'll make up my mind when I see their plans but I'm naturally supremely distrustful and even if they mean well, I imagine that their proposals will continue the policy of social exclusion already in place. There may well be a council-pleasing mix of A1/A3 outlets, but I'm doubtful many will be targeted at the less affluent people on my estate, and the market will continue to pursue its well established status as a DJ-laden, foodie-luring "destination." 

What's your thoughts?


----------



## BusLanes (Feb 6, 2019)

editor said:


> I'll make up my mind when I see their plans but I'm naturally supremely distrustful and even if they mean well, I imagine that their proposals will continue the policy of social exclusion already in place. There may well be a council-pleasing mix of A1/A3 outlets, but I'm doubtful many will be targeted at the less affluent people on my estate, and the market will continue to pursue its well established status as a DJ-laden, foodie-luring "destination."
> 
> What's your thoughts?



I actually don't have any as yet, your post was first I heard. I've also moved up the hill a bit so don't spend as much time in central Brixton / Loughborough as I did.

I'm also still a bit sketchy on planning rules as yet!


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> I actually don't have any as yet, your post was first I heard. I've also moved up the hill a bit so don't spend as much time in central Brixton / Loughborough as I did.
> 
> I'm also still a bit sketchy on planning rules as yet!


This may be useful?

*A1 Shops –* Shops, retail warehouses, hairdressers, undertakers, travel and ticket agencies, post offices (but not sorting offices), pet shops, sandwich bars, showrooms, domestic hire shops, dry cleaners, funeral directors and internet cafes.
*A3 Restaurants and cafés –* For the sale of food and drink for consumption on the premises – restaurants, snack bars and cafes.


----------



## BusLanes (Feb 6, 2019)

editor said:


> This may be useful?
> 
> *A1 Shops –* Shops, retail warehouses, hairdressers, undertakers, travel and ticket agencies, post offices (but not sorting offices), pet shops, sandwich bars, showrooms, domestic hire shops, dry cleaners, funeral directors and internet cafes.
> *A3 Restaurants and cafés –* For the sale of food and drink for consumption on the premises – restaurants, snack bars and cafes.



It's more how it all fits in together, like what could the owner be planning in the medium term and can we tell from this exercise


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> It's more how it all fits in together, like what could the owner be planning in the medium term and can we tell from this exercise


He's a trend-grooving, cash-dripping, record-dropping socialite, so I'd take a gamble and say we'll end up with more of the same with added bonus DJs nights and on-trend foodieism, with a few old school units retained to make it look 'authentic' and 'real.'

That said, it could be far, far worse.


----------



## organicpanda (Feb 6, 2019)

editor said:


> Here's the full details of today's drop-in session. Anyone going along?
> 
> Brixton Village/Market Row owners apply for change of use – see the plans today, Weds 6th Feb, 4pm-8pm


speaking to one of the business owners it seems it was a p.r. job to tick the relevant boxes for change of use, in effect anyone wanting to change from A1 to A3 or vice versa will go through the owners and not the council and while it might be true that service charges are decreasing (I have no idea) it is also true that rents are increasing, I would guess that the rent increases will far outstrip the reductions


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2019)

organicpanda said:


> speaking to one of the business owners it seems it was a p.r. job to tick the relevant boxes for change of use, in effect anyone wanting to change from A1 to A3 or vice versa will go through the owners and not the council and while it might be true that service charges are decreasing (I have no idea) it is also true that rents are increasing, I would guess that the rent increases will far outstrip the reductions


I went along. The 'drop in session' was held in a completely empty white room without a table or a chair, there was no posters or anything to look at or read, and with the two Village reps waiting behind the closed door I suspect it might have been a tad intimidating to some folk.


----------



## northeast (Feb 6, 2019)

editor said:


> I went along. The 'drop in session' was held in a completely empty white room without a table or a chair, there was no posters or anything to look at or read, and with the two Village reps waiting behind the closed door I suspect it might have been a tad intimidating to some folk.



Hopefully you managed to get some info, thanks for taking your time to go along.


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2019)

northeast said:


> Hopefully you managed to get some info, thanks for taking your time to go along.


There was nothing for them to say really. I gave them some suggestions that they should leaflet the nearby estates and talk normally if they really want to get local people involved - posting up guff about 'shop concepts' is unlikely to engage people who don't like in a world of hubs and clusters.

I did find out that the toilets in the Village are now free so strongly suggested they start telling people that. But apart from that it was a bit of a waste of time, really. The lack of effort in the unwelcoming shop unit was quite dispiriting, really. 

Oh and I also suggested they post up stuff here (after warning them that they may encounter strong opinions!) - if they want to get all the community involved, well urban is part of the community too.


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2019)

This month Lambeth LGBT+ History Month – a celebration of history, arts, literature and film, Feb 2019


----------



## CH1 (Feb 7, 2019)

organicpanda said:


> speaking to one of the business owners it seems it was a p.r. job to tick the relevant boxes for change of use, in effect anyone wanting to change from A1 to A3 or vice versa will go through the owners and not the council and while it might be true that service charges are decreasing (I have no idea) it is also true that rents are increasing, I would guess that the rent increases will far outstrip the reductions


I thought there was some sort of agreement between planning and covered market that no more than 50% of units were to be A3 cafe/bar situations.
I guess if the owners can be relied on the observe that it might make sense for them to be in charge of change of use (or not).


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2019)

CH1 said:


> I thought there was some sort of agreement between planning and covered market that no more than 50% of units were to be A3 cafe/bar situations.
> I guess if the owners can be relied on the observe that it might make sense for them to be in charge of change of use (or not).


I notice that the Agile Rabbit's refit sees it return with MOAR BAR!


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2019)

Some right twats in the Albert are doing that ridiculous puffed-up, squaring up to each other nonsense. Embarrassing.


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2019)

This is tonight if anyone fancies shaking a leg or whatever
Join the big Brixton Buzz party at the Effra Social tonight – and it’s free entry all night!


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2019)

"She's turned me into a complete yogee." Ya, Totes.





> ASTROLOGY WORKSHOP tonight at Soul Stretch Brixton! Learn the basics of astrology, and have your birth chart read. Cosy vibes, hot organic tea, friendly people! 7.30-9.30pm. Email hello@soulstretch.co with discount code ASTROSOUL to book - only a few spaces left! Hope to see you there



£55 month

Soul Stretch

Oh they do 'retreats' too - just £1,300 for 7 nights in Spain. Tally ho!


----------



## CH1 (Feb 8, 2019)

I have an eclectic approach to these things, but I'd never heard of getting a touch of Zen from doing yoga (as claimed in the video).

When I looked it up it turns out there is actually an outfit called ZenYoga in Camberwell (Camberwell Grove in fact). Camberwell seem a bit better organised than the Eurolink based SoulStretch, and have merchandising plus anything from Mindfulness @ £75 (as opposed to free of charge at the Maudsley) through to 14 day Yoga Instructor courses from £1830.00  Zenways Yoga Teacher Training Course: Costs and Offers


----------



## teuchter (Feb 8, 2019)

CH1 said:


> I have an eclectic approach to these things, but I'd never heard of getting a touch of Zen from doing yoga (as claimed in the video).
> 
> When I looked it up it turns out there is actually an outfit called ZenYoga in Camberwell (Camberwell Grove in fact). Camberwell seem a bit better organised than the Eurolink based SoulStretch, and have merchandising plus anything from Mindfulness @ £75 (as opposed to free of charge at the Maudsley) through to 14 day Yoga Instructor courses from £1830.00  Zenways Yoga Teacher Training Course: Costs and Offers


It seems that yoga is just the latest thing to hate upon, as a visible and easily mockable component of the nu Brixton changes. It's unlikely you'll ever find me attending a yoga class but I know several people, who aren't all London based yuppies, who seem to find it very helpful for various things, from keeping a handle on debilitating back pain to helping in relaxation and general mental wellbeing to an antidote to the effects of approaching old age. There are lots of different types of yoga that are focussed on different things; some involve strenuous physical stuff; some are more about the mental stuff that you could describe as 'zen' if you wanted to; some are associated with hippy nonsense and some aren't. There are different teachers with different approaches and there are classes that happen in school halls for something like £10 a session as well as the heavily branded operations like the Fierce Grace place and so on.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 8, 2019)

I like yoga, I don't want to end up as an old lady who can't touch her toes and we all need to move.  Yoga does seem to be more prone to what my grrlf calls 'woo' than other forms of exercise, but hey it works for some of us, so no need to mock.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 8, 2019)

Went to this at Block 336 gallery just now, it was pretty cool. (Bit late notice but there's free drinks if you get there before 9pm.) Worth a look, especially if you haven't seen inside the building before. 
_

Process Accelerator 2.0 is a large scale installation, comprising video and 3D printed sculptural objects, by Finland-based artist Anu Suhonen. The exhibition presents a factory that chases maximum productivity, reflecting on late capitalism’s push for constant economic growth. Like a snake eating its own tail at an ever-increasing pace, Process Accelerator 2.0 explores technological advancement; mass production; and short-lifespan goods, considering the effects this vicious circle has on the environment and its limited resources._


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2019)

friendofdorothy said:


> I like yoga, I don't want to end up as an old lady who can't touch her toes and we all need to move.  Yoga does seem to be more prone to what my grrlf calls 'woo' than other forms of exercise, but hey it works for some of us, so no need to mock.


Nothing wrong with yoga but I'm not a fan of the extra-hip, ya totes, just-for-the-well-off expensive versions that seem to be springing up in some of the poorer parts of town. I find them rather socially divisive when their pricing clearly excludes a large chunk of the existing local population by default.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 8, 2019)

teuchter said:


> It seems that yoga is just the latest thing to hate upon, as a visible and easily mockable component of the nu Brixton changes. It's unlikely you'll ever find me attending a yoga class but I know several people, who aren't all London based yuppies, who seem to find it very helpful for various things, from keeping a handle on debilitating back pain to helping in relaxation and general mental wellbeing to an antidote to the effects of approaching old age. There are lots of different types of yoga that are focussed on different things; some involve strenuous physical stuff; some are more about the mental stuff that you could describe as 'zen' if you wanted to; some are associated with hippy nonsense and some aren't. There are different teachers with different approaches and there are classes that happen in school halls for something like £10 a session as well as the heavily branded operations like the Fierce Grace place and so on.



My partner does Yoga at Brixton Rec. And finds it beneficial. 

Hot Yoga ( what Fierce Grace do}  has been heavily criticised in mainstream Yoga movement. Its a distortion of what Yoga is about. 

Its the stereotypical Californian appropriation of a centuries old Eastern practise that fits seamlessly into New Age Capitalist society.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 8, 2019)

And until we live in a society where average people like me can have influence on such things as affordable housing on developments such as Brixton Square I  think taking swipes at yuppie Yoga is fair enough.


----------



## kikiscrumbles (Feb 9, 2019)

Hello all
Does anybody know what's happened / happening on Acre Lane, past Tesco? My boyfriend is waiting for a bus there and says the street is rammed with police and police cars, and that there is smoke visible - but he can't tell from where. However - traffic is still being allowed past at the moment....


----------



## kikiscrumbles (Feb 9, 2019)

Ah - he's just texted to say it looks like a burnt-out (stolen?) moped in the road... I was just worried in case one of the [last remaining] wood merchants had caught fire!


----------



## kikiscrumbles (Feb 9, 2019)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Went to this at Block 336 gallery just now, it was pretty cool. (Bit late notice but there's free drinks if you get there before 9pm.) Worth a look, especially if you haven't seen inside the building before.
> _
> 
> Process Accelerator 2.0 is a large scale installation, comprising video and 3D printed sculptural objects, by Finland-based artist Anu Suhonen. The exhibition presents a factory that chases maximum productivity, reflecting on late capitalism’s push for constant economic growth. Like a snake eating its own tail at an ever-increasing pace, Process Accelerator 2.0 explores technological advancement; mass production; and short-lifespan goods, considering the effects this vicious circle has on the environment and its limited resources._


Looks very interesting - thank you. Also I notice that there is another free event on 13 Feb from 6pm - whether the drinks are free or not I shall go!


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2019)

Little photo feature 
















Photo feature: The knackered old phoneboxes of Brixton


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2019)

Pics from Weds










In photos: Wicked Wednesday jam session at the Prince of Wales, Brixton, Feb 2019


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2019)

And some pics from our Friday night residency at the Effra Social
















In photos: Brixton Buzz free party night at the Effra Social, Fri 8th Feb 2019


----------



## Winot (Feb 11, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> And until we live in a society where average people like me can have influence on such things as affordable housing on developments such as Brixton Square I  think taking swipes at yuppie Yoga is fair enough.



Don’t forget child literacy rates and the war in Yemen. I think you’re letting them off too easily to be honest.


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2019)

Winot said:


> Don’t forget child literacy rates and the war in Yemen. I think you’re letting them off too easily to be honest.


It's all a big joke to you, isn't it?


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2019)

Let's hope that this service isn't used and abused by incoming yups complaining about long established venues

Lambeth Council promises a faster response to noisy neighbour complaints


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2019)

I'm struggling to think of a pub less inviting in Brixton than the Brewdog one.


----------



## BusLanes (Feb 11, 2019)

editor said:


> I'm struggling to think of a pub less inviting in Brixton than the Brewdog one.


I went whilst quite drunk over the new year and can't remember much so that's a win


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 11, 2019)

editor said:


> Let's hope that this service isn't used and abused by incoming yups complaining about long established venues
> 
> Lambeth Council promises a faster response to noisy neighbour complaints


Wasn't there a court ruling last october that Lambeth that were failing in their response to noise complaints. Let's hope Lambeth finally listens to the valid noise complaints from its own residents, especially those who live in the centre of Brixton, who have had to cope with endless street noise, nuisance and ill health directly linked to sleeplessness.   I can not understand why the late night entainment of tourists from all over London been allowed at the expence of the welfare of Lambeths own residents and electorate. 

Why is it that venues need to have sound proofing and to close their doors and have patrons only inside at a certain hour for licencing? - whereas the streets are awash with drunk, noisy people and amplified buskers. I feel utterly excluded from Brixton night life now.


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2019)

friendofdorothy said:


> Wasn't there a court ruling last october that Lambeth that were failing in their response to noise complaints. Let's hope Lambeth finally listens to the valid noise complaints from its own residents, especially those who live in the centre of Brixton, who have had to cope with endless street noise, nuisance and ill health directly linked to sleeplessness.   I can not understand why the late night entainment of tourists from all over London been allowed at the expence of the welfare of Lambeths own residents and electorate.
> 
> Why is it that venues need to have sound proofing and to close their doors and have patrons only inside at a certain hour for licencing? - whereas the streets are awash with drunk, noisy people and amplified buskers. I feel utterly excluded from Brixton night life now.


Brixton is overflowing with shiny new bars and licensed restaurants and council policy seems to be all about encouraging the place be a boozy, piss-drenched, party-town 'destination' for revellers.

Pop Brixton is effectively one big subsidised late night bar, and poor old Electric Avenue finds itself on the flightpath for their boozy clientele while Coldharbour Lane keeps on getting more and more bars.

I have great sympathy for residents suffering at the hands of this increased late night noise, but the cunts who move into shiny upmarket flats right next to an existing night club and then start complaining can fuck right off.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 11, 2019)

friendofdorothy said:


> Wasn't there a court ruling last october that Lambeth that were failing in their response to noise complaints.


After an arduous process they were referred to the ombudsman who declared that their policy fell well short of statutory requirements.


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2019)

Now that Brixton is on the party-town map you encounter some right wankers in bars these days, but few were as fuckwitted as this pissed young twat who sidled up to me in the Prince of Wales and demanded to know if I was "Portsmouth or Southampton." When I reminded the twat that he was in Brixton and that I - along with (I imagine) everyone else in the pub - couldn't give a a flying about his moronic south coast football rivalry, he started to get all lippy.

Thing is, I'm no muscle bound gym-monkey, but this kid couldn't have been more 5ft 5 inches, extremely lightly built and looked like he'd topple over in a drunken heap if he was so much as nudged.

He became irritating after a while, so I had a word with the bouncer and asked that he be told to behave (rather than thrown out). Which he subsequently did. But what a fucking twat. And there'd been different, older twats in the Albert earlier that night given it all the "youwantsome" nonsense to each other. 

So fucking tedious.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 11, 2019)

friendofdorothy said:


> Wasn't there a court ruling last october that Lambeth that were failing in their response to noise complaints. Let's hope Lambeth finally listens to the valid noise complaints from its own residents, especially those who live in the centre of Brixton, who have had to cope with endless street noise, nuisance and ill health directly linked to sleeplessness.   I can not understand why the late night entainment of tourists from all over London been allowed at the expence of the welfare of Lambeths own residents and electorate.
> 
> Why is it that venues need to have sound proofing and to close their doors and have patrons only inside at a certain hour for licencing? - whereas the streets are awash with drunk, noisy people and amplified buskers. I feel utterly excluded from Brixton night life now.



What Lambeth have done is merely to reinstate the noise nuisance team they cut. And you were right this was because resident had complained to Ombudsman that Lambeth was not fulfilling its statutory duties.

The resident who took this action had been plagued by noise from a neighbour.

I remember a while back taking this up with Cllr Donatus ( Coldharbour Ward ) at a local meeting. He didn't think the noise nuisance team needed reinstating.

But thing about the noise team is that they would come out and measure noise. Then see if it was above level of licence agreements or in case of neighbour disputes was a justified complaint. They had there own measuring equipment.

Donatus didn't seem to think this was necessary. The Council replacement , which he supported, meant no one came out to measure the noise so see if it was above a certain level. Also Council would only real with complaints next day if several people complained.

Without a measured reading of noise by Council official nothing in practise could be done. Which suited Council as it saved them officer time and money.

Council were not fulfilling the statutory duty we all pay for through Council tax to provide way to deal with noise issues.

Lambeth Council the un cooperative Council.

Some of the venues in Brixton take the piss. Donatus thought that Brixton BID could deal with noise/ disturbance issues of late night bars. Laughable as Brixton BID main players are those who rake it in on entertainment.

I have every sympathy with Sleepless in Brixton as ex resident of Central Brixton who has to dealt with these issues on behalf of residents in the past.

Council encouraged Brixton becoming entertainment centre rather than rounded shopping plus entertainment centre. They never have put in safeguards to protect residents. Brixton is what it is not just because of the market and bars but also because its a home to a lot of people. This gets forgotten.


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Some of the venues in Brixton take the piss. Donatus thought that Brixton BID could deal with noise/ disturbance issues of late night bars. Laughable as Brixton BID main players are those who rake it in on entertainment.


Funny thing is that it seems a lot of the older businesses - the ones that helped keep Brixton afloat back when things were rougher - are the ones who get the most hassle about noise/soundproofing, whereas some of the new groovy businesses are given an easier ride. I remember some of the residents from the flats by Pop Brixton getting pissed off by the sudden increase in noise every weekend as it transforms into Brixton's Biggest (and Most Subsidised) Bar/Club and they felt like they weren't being listened to.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2019)

Brixton Village DJ listings Brixton Village Lates – Music, DJs and fashion listings for Feb/March 2019


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2019)

Trying to work in a cafe in Brixton. Not sure what's worse - the distant toe-curling screech of the busker with the 'big' voice or the random rantings of the super religious nut next to me who is currently blaming Satan for losing one of her gloves.


----------



## ash (Feb 12, 2019)

editor said:


> Trying to work in a cafe in Brixton. Not sure what's worse - the distant toe-curling screech of the busker with the 'big' voice or the random rantings of the super religious nut next to me who is currently blaming Satan for not losing one of her gloves.


The sights and sounds of Brixton !!


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2019)

ash said:


> The sights and sounds of Brixton !!


I've put in my earphones as the religious one was getting more annoying. Apparently Satan was also responsible for her not closing her purse properly. He's a cheeky one, isn't he?


----------



## ash (Feb 12, 2019)

editor said:


> I've put in my earphones as the religious one was getting more annoying. Apparently Satan was also responsible for her not closing her purse properly. He's a cheeky one, isn't he?


Yes I agree that religious rankings or mutterings can be quite intrusive


----------



## BusLanes (Feb 12, 2019)

Mighty Hoopla delivered a consultation letter in Tulse Hill it seems today, with some meetings at the Half Moon Pub I think 27 Feb


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Mighty Hoopla delivered a consultation letter in Tulse Hill it seems today, with some meetings at the Half Moon Pub I think 27 Feb


I posted it in the Mighty Hoopla thread.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2019)

Satan has just taken her glasses now.


----------



## discobastard (Feb 13, 2019)

ash said:


> Yes I agree that religious rankings or mutterings can be quite intrusive


But not to the extent that we should publicly shame those that may have mental health issues?


----------



## ash (Feb 13, 2019)

discobastard said:


> But not to the extent that we should publicly shame those that may have mental health issues?


Are you suggesting that religion is a mental health condition?


----------



## discobastard (Feb 13, 2019)

ash said:


> Are you suggesting that religion is a mental health condition?


I think that you know I'm not.  Otherwise you didn't read my post properly. Or any of the previous ones.


----------



## discobastard (Feb 13, 2019)

ash said:


> Are you suggesting that religion is a mental health condition?


With that logic, another pertinent question might be whether or not one should publicly shame those for their beliefs and 'rants'.


----------



## alex_ (Feb 13, 2019)

discobastard said:


> But not to the extent that we should publicly shame those that may have mental health issues?



It’s only public shaming if we can identify the person, we can’t.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 13, 2019)

ash said:


> Are you suggesting that religion is a mental health condition?


This is an interesting suggestion.

That culture has a strong impact on this was supported by the finding that "_n Egypt, the fluctuations in the frequency of religious delusions over a period of 20 years have been linked to changing patterns of religious emphasis." The same analysis reported, "A rate of 36% of religious delusions was observed among inpatients with schizophrenia in the USA." In addition, research found that "in the case of paranoid delusion, the persecutors were more often supernatural beings among Christians than among Muslims and Buddhists."
Bipolar Disorder Can Create Harmful Delusions With Religion

My psychiatrist wrote a paper about 15 years ago on the connection between anti-epileptic medication and suicide. Maybe she shoudl dust down her analytic slkills based on the preaching and cursing street-life around Brixton Market. Since she is Japanese - a fairly unreligious nation - she might simply conclude these are all regular schizophrenics Touretting.

Which comes back to whether the Brixton community at large should be tolerant or even accepting of people with apparent Mental Health conditions.
Or are they a Public Nuisance? Unfortunately due to Thatcher's introduction of Community Care and the selling off of traditional mental hospitals for Tescos Megastores and Barratts Yuppy flats it looks like those who want to  lock up the mentally ill will be disappointed._


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2019)

alex_ said:


> It’s only public shaming if we can identify the person, we can’t.


Bit difficult to 'publicly shame' someone when the only information given was that (a) it's a woman and (b) she sometimes wears glasses. I guess that must narrow it down to just many multiple millions of people


----------



## alex_ (Feb 13, 2019)

editor said:


> Bit difficult to 'publicly shame' someone when the only information given was that (a) it's a woman and (b) she sometimes wears glasses. I guess that must narrow it down to just many multiple millions of people



I’m agreeing with you.


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2019)

Potentially bad news for nu-Brixton residents of The Edge







Tate Modern wins privacy case brought by owners of £4m flats


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 13, 2019)

Why? Did you read the judges comments? 

He basically said that they could install blinds or other screens - and from memory - that Tate had planning permission before this block. 

So no real parallel with the edge at all - unless you count that I can see into my neighbours velux windows as being a sign of dreadful gentrification?


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2019)

snowy_again said:


> Why? Did you read the judges comments?
> 
> He basically said that they could install blinds or other screens - and from memory - that Tate had planning permission before this block.
> 
> So no real parallel with the edge at all - unless you count that I can see into my neighbours velux windows as being a sign of dreadful gentrification?


The Edge boasts a similar 'big-window' design which is overlooked from flats nearby - so there's a distinct parallel right there - and I wouldn't be surprised if their new residents complain too. But note that I did use the word 'potentially', so there's no need for you get all flappy.

Besides, it's hardly unusual for new residents to complain about things when they move here. The only person I've ever met from Brixton Square was of the opinion that the Barrier Block should be demolished as it spoilt his view.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 13, 2019)

editor said:


> Potentially bad news for nu-Brixton residents of The Edge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obviously the only people interested in these flats would be train spotters or connoisseurs of Brutalist architecture. You might find yourself invited to a connoisseur circle to share your experience of living in an architectural icon - over a glass of New Zealand wine perhaps!


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 13, 2019)

editor said:


> so there's no need for you get all flappy.



I know you spend a lot of time on here having internet spats, but you really need to get a grip with your hyperbole. 

Please show me the similarities between the Edge windows here and your pics above in terms of window size, distance from neighbours etc. as you seem to be confusing a glass and steel building with floor to ceiling windows with a brick facade one that has windows no bigger than the 60s high density block i live in.


----------



## discobastard (Feb 13, 2019)

alex_ said:


> It’s only public shaming if we can identify the person, we can’t.



Somebody with possibly a mental health condition is being shamed for their behaviour on a public board.

It is no different to somebody coming on here and making fun of the fact that they saw somebody so fat that they couldn't fit on one chair.  Or that there were some foreigners in talking some nonsense language.  I'm wondering aloud why it's acceptable to do that with some things (religious 'nuts') and not others.


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2019)

snowy_again said:


> I know you spend a lot of time on here having internet spats, but you really need to get a grip with your hyperbole.
> 
> Please show me the similarities between the Edge windows here and your pics above in terms of window size, distance from neighbours etc. as you seem to be confusing a glass and steel building with floor to ceiling windows with a brick facade one that has windows no bigger than the 60s high density block i live in.



On the side facing the Barrier Block (you've seen the view from there, right?) they have balconies with full length windows, so anyone living above them in the block can see _directly into their rooms_. 

I would send you photos but that would be a bit stalkery.


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2019)

discobastard said:


> Somebody with possibly a mental health condition is being shamed for their behaviour on a public board.
> 
> It is no different to somebody coming on here and making fun of the fact that they saw somebody so fat that they couldn't fit on one chair.  Or that there were some foreigners in talking some nonsense language.  I'm wondering aloud why it's acceptable to do that with some things (religious 'nuts') and not others.


I see that you're continuing to refer to my posts - and attempting to put me down with the most pathetic and flimsy of arguments - despite the terms of mutual ignore being made crystal clear to repeatedly.

I made no mention of possible mental illness, or anyone's weight, identity or if they were 'foreigners' or not (whaaat?)  so you can fuck off with this unpleasant and disruptive projection and attempts at personal slurs.

So for that reason you're banned for two days.

Oh, and everyone has the right to sit in a cafe without being hassled by religious zealots.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 13, 2019)

editor said:


> Potentially bad news for nu-Brixton residents of The Edge
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See the usual suspects have been jumping in to criticize.

The parallel for me is that these flats would not have been built if it were not for the Tate taking a chance a redeveloping the disused power station.

Once this turned out to be a success property developers and the rich decided this part of London wasn't so awful after all.

Like Brixton which is now sold as great place to live due to services like the Ritzy ( built with post riot money to help improve area for the existing residents) and Pop ( apparently a community scheme).

The parallel is that improvement of an area means "regeneration" does not benefit the less well off. It means the rich suddenly fall over themselves to live there.

I particularly like this quote in the Gaurdian article:



> Another flat owner recalled visiting the terrace herself and overhearing someone say that the “rich bastards” who live there “deserved the intrusion that the gallery afforded”.



Might be unpleasant but if we are to live in a society where ordinary people get excluded resentment is justified. IMO. Criticised here recently on another post I put up on similar subject.

BTW I'm a Tate member and top marks for previous head of Tate Serota telling these rich bastards where to go.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 13, 2019)

editor said:


> On the side facing the Barrier Block (you've seen the view from there, right?) they have balconies with full length windows, so anyone living above them in the block can see _directly into their rooms_.
> 
> I would send you photos but that would be a bit stalkery.



I know someone who lived directly opposite the the new flats next the Dhss building on Kennington Park road, and they often '_enjoyed''   _candid views of a well known TV personality walking round his penthouse stark bollock naked, fortunately for this gent they did not go all paparazzi on him and offer photos to the highest bidder.


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> See the usual suspects have been jumping in to criticize.
> 
> The parallel for me is that these flats would not have been built if it were not for the Tate taking a chance a redeveloping the disused power station.
> 
> ...


 

I've never understood the fashion for expensive flats to have huge floor-to-ceiling windows that can be overlooked, but this is how much is on show for residents of the  Barrier Block. How nice of the architect to to let the council residents see the luxurious living next to them.  

For reference: I used a short zoom to capture this view because it's the furthermost block from me, but I'll be able to see r_ight into the rooms_ of the block opposite. And yes, its not as exposed as the flats by the Tate, but there's an awful lot more window there than in the Barrier Block.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 13, 2019)

editor said:


> View attachment 161758
> 
> I've never understood the fashion for expensive flats to have huge floor-to-ceiling windows that can be overlooked, but this is how much is on show for residents of the  Barrier Block. How nice of the architect to to let the council residents see the luxurious living next to them.
> 
> For reference: I used a short zoom to capture this view because it's the furthermost block from me, but I'll be able to see r_ight into the rooms_ of the block opposite. And yes, its not as exposed as the flats by the Tate, but there's an awful lot more window there than in the Barrier Block.



The photos brought to mind two books I read by the sci to writer Ballard. "High Rise" (now a film) and the later novel "Super Cannes" ( imo a kind of sequel to High Rise.)High Rise was not what I expected. It based in as private housing tower where class war erupts. Super Cannes is even more explicit. A Ted talk utopian business park reeks with wealthy resentments towards the excluded poor.

He really is worth a read.


----------



## T & P (Feb 13, 2019)

Alleged privacy problems with full length windows are a massive non-issue, as it's instantly solved by the addition of curtains, something that has been around for centuries and which existence most people tend to be aware of. That the home they have bought has floor to ceiling windows is not exactly something that could have escaped their notice until they moved in. Mental. 

But regarding privacy concerns, anyone interested into peeking into other people's homes would be as capable of doing so through a standard size window, even if the visible space inside the flat will be smaller. But still more than enough to see plenty of things. Proximity is what matters the most.

I was visiting relatives in Amsterdam recently and it was both surprising and refreshing to see that very few people bother with curtains or blinds, even at street level. It was weird at first to see people in their jammies watching TV of an evening as you walk on the street. Then very quickly you realise that is (and feels) wrong to be purposely looking into people's windows, and you stop doing it. At least that's how I felt anyway. Those who want to ensure privacy still can and do have curtains over there of course, but their absence is not an invitation to outsiders to look into what's going on inside people's homes.


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2019)

T & P said:


> Those who want to ensure privacy still can and do have curtains over there of course, but their absence is not an invitation to outsiders to look into what's going on inside people's homes.


Thing is, when a block has been built _directly in your line of vision_ and the new residents are quite happy to have their full, brightly lit room on public display without curtains, blinds or  covers, it's quite hard to avoid looking in their direction.  Unless you expect people to shield their eyes when they look out of their window.



T & P said:


> But regarding privacy concerns, anyone interested into peeking into other people's homes would be as capable of doing so through a standard size window, even if the visible space inside the flat will be smaller


Good luck to any Edge residents hoping to get a peek into the Barrier Block!


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2019)

Here's our party flyer for Friday night!


----------



## Tolpuddle (Feb 14, 2019)

editor said:


> Potentially bad news for nu-Brixton residents of The Edge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bit of hypocrisy here, behind that building (probably the cheaper side facing south-east) there is a tiny group of almshouses over shadowed completely by the buildings, the also have no privacy & were there a long time before this horror.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Feb 14, 2019)

I particularly liked the quote in the Guardian about the rich bastards too.

If i were ever up on that viewing gallery, id be thinking the same. Im glad the rich bastard who was up there gathering ammunition for their pathetic court case overheard that.


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 14, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> See the usual suspects have been jumping in to criticize.


 Come on - you're better than that supposedly.


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2019)

Tolpuddle said:


> Bit of hypocrisy here, behind that building (probably the cheaper side facing south-east) there is a tiny group of almshouses over shadowed completely by the buildings, the also have no privacy & were there a long time before this horror.


I have every sympathy with existing residents who now find their horizon totally dominated by this balcony-stuffed, viewing platform for the wealthy.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 14, 2019)

editor said:


> On the side facing the Barrier Block (you've seen the view from there, right?) they have balconies with full length windows, so anyone living above them in the block can see _directly into their rooms_.
> 
> I would send you photos but that would be a bit stalkery.


On the opposite side at least the balconies have mauve down-lighting. I only noticed this last night walking along Station Road to Gresham Road. It's quite noticeable from the Fire Station looking back.

What is the aesthetic meaning of this?


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2019)

CH1 said:


> On the opposite side at least the balconies have mauve down-lighting. I only noticed this last night walking along Station Road to Gresham Road. It's quite noticeable from the Fire Station looking back.
> 
> What is the aesthetic meaning of this?


" Purple also represents meanings of wealth, extravagance, grandeur...."


----------



## CH1 (Feb 14, 2019)

Tolpuddle said:


> Bit of hypocrisy here, behind that building (probably the cheaper side facing south-east) there is a tiny group of almshouses over shadowed completely by the buildings, the also have no privacy & were there a long time before this horror.


What about the Friendly Almshouses in Stockwell Park Road then?

They've been done over twice. First by John Major's Stockwell Park Estate known at least in its earlier years as a "sin bin" where people were afraid to go out at night - not least if they were old ladies in the Friendly Alms Houses.

Now they are overshadowed by so-called "New Albemarle".


----------



## CH1 (Feb 14, 2019)

editor said:


> " Purple also represents meanings of wealth, extravagance, grandeur...."


..... and death in some cultures!


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2019)

CH1 said:


> What about the Friendly Almshouses in Stockwell Park Road then?
> 
> They've been done over twice. First by John Major's Stockwell Park Estate know at least in its earlier years as a "sin bin" where people were afraid to go out at not - not least if they were old ladies in the Friendly Alms Houses.
> 
> Now they are overshadowed by so-called "New Albemarle".


I feel sorry for anyone living in the strip of low rise houses/shops on Coldharbour Lane. This yuppie edifice must incompletely block out all of their sunlight. Even one of the useless, spineless councillors at the planning meeting said that the development was 'out of scale' for the area - as the rubber stamp was applied.


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 14, 2019)

I thought they were tiny windows on CHL?
A short history of the Barrier Block, Southwyck House, Coldharbour Lane, Brixton, London SW9 with photos, panoramas and general information.

I'd also forgotten Darcus wanted it knocked down.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 14, 2019)

kikiscrumbles said:


> Looks very interesting - thank you. Also I notice that there is another free event on 13 Feb from 6pm - whether the drinks are free or not I shall go!


Did you go? I did but was a bit handicapped by the acoustic. Even though they were apparently recording the event to put up on the internet somewhere, the conversation was conducted at an intimate sound level which didn't suit my deaf right ear. [no PA mike]

I gather the New Economic Foundation (representative on the right) are committed to campaigning for a 21 hour week.
An audience member from Wheels for Wellbeing - a charity based in the 336 Brixton Road building which also house the Block 336 gallery - asked about Universal Basic Income. As far as I could gather - given I couldn't hear more than 1 in 3 words - the NEF think that shortening the working week is more generally accepted by people and governments than Universal Basic Income which distributes resources to people whether they work or not.

If I heard right then NEF are in favour of the Work Ethic Lite, or at least think this is a more realistic reform than the Basic Income which has been tried and then questioned both in Finland and Canada. We are awaiting a further trial in Scotland.

The lady on the left is the person who work was on display in the gallery.
There was a Finnish cultural attache in attendance, which may be a first for a gallery in Brixton.

kikiscrumbles there were drinks available -including two types of Brixton Brewery cans: Reliance Pale Ale and Low Voltage Session IPA.

Drinks were indeed complimentary for which I was grateful - now doubt may be my last drink courtesy of a friendly EU power!


----------



## Rushy (Feb 14, 2019)

T & P said:


> I was visiting relatives in Amsterdam recently and it was both surprising and refreshing to see that very few people bother with curtains or blinds, even at street level.


Yes. I noticed this too. And many were almost naked. One had a donkey in their living room. Another was wrestling their Python. It's as if they think the dim lighting prevents folk from looking in. Strange place.


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 14, 2019)

Rushy said:


> Another was wrestling their Python.



Is that a euphemism or did they actually have a python?


----------



## Rushy (Feb 14, 2019)

SpamMisery said:


> Is that a euphemism or did they actually have a python?


I shall leave that up to each reader to decide for themselves.


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2019)

Every Monday in Brixton Mobile Mondays comes to the Chip Shop Brixton – every Monday, 7pm-midnight, free

They get ridiculously big acts in that venue!


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 14, 2019)

Their booker seems to know what they're doing but i was under the impression that you and G didn't like them as it's not their main purpose of selling F&C. Expanding too apparently.


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2019)

snowy_again said:


> Their booker seems to know what they're doing but i was under the impression that you and G didn't like them as it's not their main purpose of selling F&C. Expanding too apparently.


Then you were wrong. I had a chat with the owner a while ago and posted about it here. They rubbed me up the wrong way a bit when they opened for various reasons but as ABC said, that was then and this is now.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Feb 14, 2019)

editor said:


> Then you were wrong. I had a chat with the owner a while ago and posted about it here. They rubbed me up the wrong way a bit when they opened for various reasons but as ABC said, that was then and this is now.


Glad to hear that because I really like the place and you're right, they get ridiculously good acts on.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Feb 14, 2019)

Actually, I have to say, I was not very keen on Chip Shop when it opened because I didn't like the branding or something (and I'm an Original NIMBY). But I can admit when I'm wrong  The owner is actually nice, does a lot to promote artists and is rated by people in the scene. The nights are amazing and now I like it. Two of the best nights out I had last year were in there.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 14, 2019)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Actually, I have to say, I was not very keen on Chip Shop when it opened because I didn't like the branding or something (and I'm an Original NIMBY). But I can admit when I'm wrong  The owner is actually nice, does a lot to promote artists and is rated by people in the scene. The nights are amazing and now I like it. Two of the best nights out I had last year were in there: Beatnuts and Rodney P.


Is it still operated by the estate agent people?


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 14, 2019)

snowy_again said:


> Come on - you're better than that supposedly.



Your confirming my point in this post.

Rather than comment on the content of my post you have a go at me personally.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 15, 2019)

Friday morning food shop and once again my go to place for vegetables is MIA.
This is the stall just up from Electric Lane towards the main drag
Now it has been a while, thought he might be ill or on extended holiday
so I asked the gent on the fruit stall next door if all is ok
( he is the one who was featured in Brixton Buzz piece regarding Network Rails attempts to remove him and his old mum from their warehouse) well it appears that this attempt failed but the vegetable man was not so fortunate and has been forced into retirement and ceased trading so anther gift to the community from the vile money grabbing Network Rail, wonder what his many regulars will do now.


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2019)

cuppa tee said:


> Friday morning food shop and once again my go to place for vegetables is MIA.
> This is the stall just up from Electric Lane towards the main drag
> Now it has been a while, thought he might be ill or on extended holiday
> so I asked the gent on the fruit stall next door if all is ok
> ( he is the one who was featured in Brixton Buzz piece regarding Network Rails attempts to remove him and his old mum from their warehouse) well it appears that this attempt failed but the vegetable man was not so fortunate and has been forced into retirement and ceased trading so anther gift to the community nitty from the vile money grabbing Network Rail, wonder what his many regulars will do now.


Fuck's sake


----------



## madolesance (Feb 15, 2019)

cuppa tee said:


> Friday morning food shop and once again my go to place for vegetables is MIA.
> This is the stall just up from Electric Lane towards the main drag
> Now it has been a while, thought he might be ill or on extended holiday
> so I asked the gent on the fruit stall next door if all is ok
> ( he is the one who was featured in Brixton Buzz piece regarding Network Rails attempts to remove him and his old mum from their warehouse) well it appears that this attempt failed but the vegetable man was not so fortunate and has been forced into retirement and ceased trading so anther gift to the community from the vile money grabbing Network Rail, wonder what his many regulars will do now.



You obviously don’t shop for vegetables very often as their last day of trading was Christmas Eve.
Terry was well over 70 and claimed the only reason he kept going was to in his words ‘get him out of the house’. He had been looking to retire for sometime. It has nothing to do with NR.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Feb 15, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Is it still operated by the estate agent people?


No idea, to be honest. I thought/heard it was owned by the guy who runs it but may well be wrong


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2019)

Maybe of interest to some: 

First Slime shop in the UK opening in Brixton

We just wanted to let you know, we're opening a slime shop and
workshop in Brixton on Saturday. We know it' the first slime shop in
the UK, and we think it might be the first in the world! 

We'll be running workshops for kids aged 3-14 all week for half term.
Our company is called Slime Planet and we're based at Loughborough
Junction arches. We've spent the last few months turning the arch into
an amazing space for kids, using reclaimed/recycled shop fittings, and
we think our first customers are going to love it. 

Our first workshop is 11am on Saturday, and they run all week, every
day at 11am, 1pm and 3pm. We'll then be open every weekend for
workshops, and mid week for school science workshops and birthday
parties. 

Before we had our workshop, we ran our events in community centres,
but have had consistently 5* reviews. We cater for children of all
abilities and our workshops have been particularly successful with
children who have autism. 

www.slimeplanet.co.uk
www.facebook.com/slimeplanetuk
www.instagram.com/slimeplanetuk


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2019)

Photos from Wednesday night 























In photos: Wednesday night live music in Brixton at the Prince of Wales and Club 414, Feb 2019


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 15, 2019)

madolesance said:


> You obviously don’t shop for vegetables very often as their last day of trading was Christmas Eve.
> Terry was well over 70 and claimed the only reason he kept going was to in his words ‘get him out of the house’. He had been looking to retire for sometime. It has nothing to do with NR.



I go up the market a lot and I was there on xmas eve and he didn't say he was retiring, the guy on the next stall told me about the network rail angle today which is why I posted about it here. Anyway whatever the story is he is a nice guy and that stall going is a great loss to the market


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2019)

Some pics from last night's bash at the Effra Social 





















In photos: Brixton Buzz Valentine’s night DJ special at the Effra Social, Fri 15th Feb 2019


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2019)

Innit?


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2019)

Miffed to have missed this


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Feb 19, 2019)

The fruit/veg stall on popes road, at the junction of Atlantic road has the most delicious, sweet lychees at the moment and you get LOADS for £1.50 (you'd get about 6 for that price in a supermarket). They're so good I wanted to post so everyone can enjoy them (if you like lychees).


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2019)

DietCokeGirl said:


> The fruit/veg stall on popes road, at the junction of Atlantic road has the most delicious, sweet lychees at the moment and you get LOADS for £1.50 (you'd get about 6 for that price in a supermarket). They're so good I wanted to post so everyone can enjoy them (if you like lychees).


*on my way (if it's still open when I get there). Thanks for the tip!


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2019)

Love these:












The wonderful Brixton sketches by Tom & Jess Jones-Berney


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2019)

Loving this (ex Fat White Family disco band!). They're based around Brixton.


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2019)

A peek inside the greatest photocopy shop in Brixton.


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2019)

Had to go into the Brixton Nationwide bank today. What a grubby store it is. And all  that purple isn't a strong look.


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2019)

Bloody hell. Another person banging about the devil around town.  Granted it's totally anecdotal stuff, but does anyone else feel a rise in religion around Brixton?


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2019)

I can't even begin to articulate how awful my experience at Nationwide has been. Dreadful place. Makes Barclays look like the cutting edge of efficiency.


----------



## madolesance (Feb 20, 2019)

editor said:


> I can't even begin to articulate how awful my experience at Nationwide has been. Dreadful place. Makes Barclays look like the cutting edge of efficiency.



If this is business account related, then the way forward is MetroBank.


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2019)

madolesance said:


> If this is business account related, then the way forward is MetroBank.


I was trying to take money out of an old savings account and close down two vintage accounts for my Footie Fans vs CJA campaign and Bluebird Jones football comic. There was a little bit of cash still left in those (untouched for over 15 years!) but despite the paltry amounts concerned, this seemed all too much for the bank so I'll have to come back again for more queuing in the soulless place


----------



## CH1 (Feb 21, 2019)

editor said:


> I was trying to take money out of an old savings account and close down two vintage accounts for my Footie Fans vs CJA campaign and Bluebird Jones football comic. There was a little bit of cash still left in those (untouched for over 15 years!) but despite the paltry amounts concerned, this seemed all too much for the bank so I'll have to come back again for more queuing in the soulless place


I haven't been in since 1996 when - having accepted a £1000 deposit from me - they refused to give me a "Flex Account" [a savings account with chequebook and automatic overdraft]. It took them about 3 weeks to decide my application.

The manager was very apologetic and helped me through the appeals process, which at the time time was to appeal to the area office in the Wandsworth Arndale Centre and then finally to the Administrative Head Office in Northampton.

All I could get out of them was that they never discuss their credit scoring methods, and they weren't going to open me an account, so they sent me a cheque for £1,000 plus £40 compensation for inconvenience caused.


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2019)

Meeting this Saturday Hands Off Our Children’s Centres! Campaign meeting at Brixton Library, Sat morning, 23rd Feb 2019


----------



## northeast (Feb 21, 2019)

sad news
BBC News - Brixton stabbing: Man stabbed to death in Minet Road
Man stabbed to death in Brixton


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2019)

northeast said:


> sad news
> BBC News - Brixton stabbing: Man stabbed to death in Minet Road
> Man stabbed to death in Brixton


Really awful news.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2019)

How depressing is this? It happened at the Marcus Lipton Youth Centre. 



> A 23-year-old man has died after being stabbed in a south London youth club.
> 
> Police were called to Minet Road, Brixton, at about 18:45 GMT on Thursday where the victim was given first aid by officers at the scene.
> 
> ...


Man stabbed to death at London youth club


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2019)

Next month Brixton Chamber Orchestra presents Grime Orchestrated at the Prince of Wales, Fri 22nd Mar 2019


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2019)

So I had to endure the nightmare that is Nationwide again. My mission - foiled during my first attempt as they needed to 'do some paperwork' - was to close two old campaign accounts and take out the £170 that's been sitting in there for decades. Seems it's impossible to put that money into my savings account so - get this - they're going to give the money to me as cheques made out in the names of the two campaign accounts I've just closed. Which means I'd have to reopen accounts in the same name to gain access to the money. Fucking genius


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2019)

Mind you, I quite liked the bloke shouting out, "Colonisation, organisation, computerisation" all the time. Quite snappy that.


----------



## lordnoise (Feb 22, 2019)

I was made happy today through noting that San Marino have got the comfy, warm chairs with arms back outside. The cold red metal stools that give you piles are placed by the pavement tables at the side and are only for the desperate ...


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2019)

Some pics from last night at the Effra Social

















In photos: Brixton Buzz Friday night party at the Effra Social, Brixton, 22nd Feb 2019


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2019)

lordnoise said:


> I was made happy today through noting that San Marino have got the comfy, warm chairs with arms back outside. The cold red metal stools that give you piles are placed by the pavement tables at the side on  for the desperate ...


I wish they'd fix their wobbly wi-fi.


----------



## lordnoise (Feb 23, 2019)

Talking about wobbly how crap are the bench tables outside the Ritzy ? Must have been made in North Korea - where are the proper cafe tables and chairs of yesteryear ? They're treating their customers as badly as their staff ...


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2019)

lordnoise said:


> Talking about wobbly how crap are the bench tables outside the Ritzy ? Must have been made in North Korea - where are the proper cafe tables and chairs of yesteryear ? They're treating their customers as badly as their staff ...


I used to like the cafe in the Ritzy but haven't set foot in the place for probably two years now in support of the boycott. Last time I went the prices were already expensive.


----------



## lordnoise (Feb 23, 2019)

Whats the state of play with the staff and their jobs ?


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2019)

lordnoise said:


> Whats the state of play with the staff and their jobs ?


Boycott the fuck out of the place 

Brixton Ritzy workers ask customers, musicians and DJs to respect the ongoing boycott at the cinema


----------



## lordnoise (Feb 23, 2019)

Thought it had been resolved ... I'll only take a dump in the place from now on ...


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2019)

Anyone know any more about this? 

Coming Soon – 81 Acts of Exuberant Defiance


----------



## ricbake (Feb 25, 2019)

Whois info "redacted for privacy" Site registered in September 2018
Apparently there is a Steering Committee but no sign of any affiliations
- this tweet is the only other sign of activity, from a year ago - 
Chloe appears to affiliate with A New Direction
May be a connection with Tony Cealy and Brixton Road Youth Club


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2019)

For train fans: 

A quadruple header in Brixton with a Yiwu–London loco and a Pullman loco.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Feb 25, 2019)

Love Lambeth

Here's a statement by Jack Hopkins, Council Leader, about the recent youth club murder.


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2019)

Shame to see the Lambeth Meters website is not well and truly dead.


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2019)

Some pics from our Market House night 






Love the look on the face of the woman to the left as the laaaaads briefly did their thing 











In photos: Brixton Buzz keep the dancefloor busy at Market House, Brixton, Sat 23rd Feb 2019


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2019)

Scorchio! 

Photos of Brixton on the hottest February day on record: Mon 25th Feb 2019


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2019)

15 years ago!!!


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2019)

Trying to enjoy a coffee in Brixton, when....

"Can I interest you in Jesus?"

FFS. Fuck off.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 1, 2019)

Posted in Loughborough junction thread.  But thought I'd post here too.  
Outside Coop this morning.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 1, 2019)

editor said:


> 15 years ago!!!
> 
> View attachment 163079


Was that the first ever one?


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2019)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Was that the first ever one?


I'll have to double check but it was in Feb 2004.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 2, 2019)

editor said:


> I'll have to double check but it was in Feb 2004.


Amazing. I still remember it. 15 years ago!


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2019)

Some pics

















In photos: Brixton night views, rainy pavements, shop fronts, signs and street scenes


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2019)

Monday! 
The fabulous Brixton Bookjam returns to Hootananny, Mon 4th March – admission free


----------



## nick (Mar 3, 2019)

editor said:


> I'll have to double check but it was in Feb 2004.



Don't the events in the Telegraph count as offline? Must have been 2001 or earlier for them?


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2019)

nick said:


> Don't the events in the Telegraph count as offline? Must have been 2001 or earlier for them?


They were more urban gatherings/parties rather than a regular DJ night but they were bloody great!


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 4, 2019)

Do you know this cat........




From the webz.......

*"Please spread the word so we can find this pet's family! FOUND on 02/03/19 in Brixton, England SW2 5AQ 26A Sudbourne Road, London, UK

Message from Finder: Skinny black cat found wandering the street on Sudbourne Road, Brixton. Quite malnourished so unsure if it has an owner. Friendly and purrs lots! 

Description: Very skinny black cat with large green eyes.

Do you have information? Contact finder here: Do you know this pet's owner"*​


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 5, 2019)

Should probably go into the Atlantic Road / Network rail thread too as parking and pavements were covered there before:

Atlantic Road to be transformed and Ferndale and Railton Roads to be ‘low traffic’

From the TFL press release:
"Brixton, Lambeth: This project is focused around Atlantic Road in Brixton, which will transformed for people walking, cycling and using the bus. Local freight access will be maintained with technology utilised to better manage loading and servicing. Investment will overhaul public spaces, widen footways and add a number of new pedestrian crossings, creating a much more welcoming environment for the area's many visitors, residents and businesses. The project will build high-quality infrastructure on three key strategic cycle routes: Brixton to Clapham Common, Brixton to Camberwell and Brixton to Herne Hill. Low traffic neighbourhoods will be created in the Ferndale and Railton neighbourhoods and a new, fully segregated cycle route will link to the Loughborough neighbourhood" 

Not quite sure that the Railton Neighbourhood will be getting. Cue lots of outraged car users.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 5, 2019)

Lots of "neighbourhoods" though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2019)

editor said:


> I'll have to double check but it was in Feb 2004.


yeh feb '04 sounds right


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2019)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Was that the first ever one?


i was there, i think Streathamite was too, and iirc onemonkey, zora and han were there too


----------



## teuchter (Mar 5, 2019)

snowy_again said:


> Should probably go into the Atlantic Road / Network rail thread too as parking and pavements were covered there before:
> 
> Atlantic Road to be transformed and Ferndale and Railton Roads to be ‘low traffic’
> 
> ...





"Can you do us a visualisation of what Atlantic Road will look like?"

"Sure! Send over the designs"

"We haven't really got any yet. Also, we've budgeted 10p for your time"

"Right you are, I'll do it for you straight away"


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 5, 2019)

As if that ^^^ will ever work with some Brixton drivers. I had to stop a van man almost knocking me over on Railton Road this morning, as he thought the pavement would be a good place to drive to undertake the car in front of him.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 5, 2019)

snowy_again said:


> Should probably go into the Atlantic Road / Network rail thread too as parking and pavements were covered there before:
> 
> Atlantic Road to be transformed and Ferndale and Railton Roads to be ‘low traffic’
> 
> ...


This is 100% a good thing. 

Traffic reduction in the area will be massively beneficial.

Atlantic Road - of all places - needs to be a more welcoming place for people. At the moment it is dominated by traffic simply driving through the area. Access for deliveries and public transport can be maintained.

Railton Road is a nightmare during the rush hours. Too much motor traffic, congestion and pollution. It's the area's most popular ratrun. Not really used by trade vehicles, but mainly by pseudo-locals making unnecessary short trips and school runs etc.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 5, 2019)

From Brixton Blog article:



> Penning ( Lambeth Cyclists) said that previous schemes to limit cars on Lambeth roads had proved controversial. Schemes in the Loughborough Junction area and New Park Road had not been area-wide schemes, had not “repurposed” the road space and did not link shopping and social centres.
> 
> “Making walking and cycling easier, and driving short trips harder, is not gentrification. More than 60% of Lambeth households do not have access to a car and this figure is highest higher among the poorest in society.



I don't really understand what the Lambeth Cyclists means in sentence about LJ.

Basically in LJ the residents of the Loughborough estate regarded it as gentrification measure and being imposed on them by Council and the middle class do gooders in LJAG. Despite car ownership being very low in the area. People don't like being told walking is good for them. IMO if rich peoples cars were banned from London to make the rich walk this insistence on making the less well off exercise more might go down better.

So ban Lamborghini particularly if gold plated. I kid you not saw two in West End this week. Also Ferraris with engines tuned for race track. Yes they are regulars in Knightsbridge. Plus Bentleys / Rolls Royce.

At meeting about Higgs Lambeth Cyclist person I know was telling me about this. I asked who applied and had local people / small business in Brixton been asked about this before Council applied for grant to do this.

Looks like no they didn't.

I'm not against it as such. But its top down urban improvements.

I'm not so sure some of the small shopkeepers might be that keen. The foodie business will.

I wonder what the Brixton BID view is.


----------



## thebackrow (Mar 6, 2019)

What is it you don't understand Gramsci?

The liveable neighborhood scheme is about enabling more local trips to be walked and cycled. The majority of car trips in London are under 5 miles (which almost anyone could cycle) and many under 2 miles (which almost anyone could walk) - we need to stop these being driven to improve Air Quality (pollution in Brixton is amongst the worst in London), carbon emissions (Lambeth has declared a climate emergency and we're counting down 12 years with major changes needed) and public health (many people simply don't get enough exercise putting a huge strain on an already broken NHS). Are you arguing for the opposite - make the pavements smaller, remove pedestrian crossings, raise the speed limit?

In terms of local shopkeepers, this should do well for them - if you're shopping in a car you go to Tesco or Sainsburys, you don't go to Nour.  If I want to go to Nour it's 20 minute walk or a 5 minute bike ride.  I'll spend more in small, local, shops if I can get there quickly, easily and safely. The restaurants and bars increasingly serve people who arrive from outside the area - again, making it more pleasant for the huge number who live within a few miles of Brixton to walk or cycle to the centre is good for the community.  I've lived here 25+ years and I know all sorts of people to say hello to in the street - you get that on a bike or on foot, you don't get that if you drive past in a car.

"Community led" schemes like the "Our Streets" projects over recent years have completely failed to bring any change. The tiny number of highly entitled car owners fight to protect their right to drive short distances and you end up with a few new trees and upgraded speed humps.  They've been a waste of money. No-one has their life improved by speeding rat running traffic coming past their door. The real irony is that the developers of Lambeth's council estates realised this - the likes of Blenheim and Cressingham Gardens are so wonderful precisely because they aren't dominated by cars, you can't drive through them. The Southwyck house estate is the same - a big block that doesn't create short cuts for drivers.

If anything that makes the area a better place to live is considered evil gentrification then we're fighting a losing battle but I'd hope you could get behind this.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 6, 2019)

thebackrow said:


> If anything that makes the area a better place to live is considered evil gentrification then we're fighting a losing battle but I'd hope you could get behind this


I like the idea of pedestrianising this area, but it's a double edged sword, when you consider the monetisation of the arches and changes to the area in general. It's not hard to imagine rent increases will follow and it would be no big surprise if we lost Nour and were forced to go supermarkets instead.


----------



## thebackrow (Mar 6, 2019)

cuppa tee said:


> I like the idea of pedestrianising this area, but it's a double edged sword, when you consider the monetisation of the arches and changes to the area in general. It's not hard to imagine rent increases will follow and it would be no big surprise if we lost Nour and were forced to go supermarkets instead.



Yes, that's the tough one - how do you increase custom and profitability for current businesses without leading to rent increases that force them out and leave only chain stores. I don't have an answer for that but most high streets across the UK are dying, with shops either empty or gambling or charity. More and more shopping is moving online but specialist retailers should have a future - its' Wing Tai, Nour, a couple of the grocers in the Village, the old continental Deli (sadly missed), that have me spending money in Brixton outside bars and restaurants.  The council can take a hard line on change of use - Planning use classes in England - Wikipedia 
I'd say you make it easier for those shops to make money - make it easier for their potential customers to get to them.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 6, 2019)

Keeping Brixton Crap: our public realm


----------



## thebackrow (Mar 6, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Keeping Brixton Crap: our public realm



Thanks for the link - that's quite a thread.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 6, 2019)

thebackrow said:


> What is it you don't understand Gramsci?
> s.



This quote from Lambeth Cyclists:


> Penning ( Lambeth Cyclists) said that previous schemes to limit cars on Lambeth roads had proved controversial. Schemes in the Loughborough Junction area and New Park Road had not been area-wide schemes, had not “repurposed” the road space and did not link shopping and social centres.



Can you understand it? I'm not clear what it means. As resident of LJ. What does area wide mean? What does linking social centres be shopping mean?


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 6, 2019)

thebackrow said:


> Yes, that's the tough one - how do you increase custom and profitability for current businesses without leading to rent increases that force them out and leave only chain stores. I don't have an answer for that but most high streets across the UK are dying, with shops either empty or gambling or charity. More and more shopping is moving online but specialist retailers should have a future - its' Wing Tai, Nour, a couple of the grocers in the Village, the old continental Deli (sadly missed), that have me spending money in Brixton outside bars and restaurants.  The council can take a hard line on change of use - Planning use classes in England - Wikipedia
> I'd say you make it easier for those shops to make money - make it easier for their potential customers to get to them.



The reason why a lot of shops in Brixton and LJ sturggle is rent increases. 

My bike shop in LJ is under threat due to rent increase. Nour Cash and Carry was some time ago. Community campaign stopped that. 

The deli was forced out by Network Rail. 

Shops in Brixton aren't dying. They are being forced out because there business aren't sustainable with landlords rent increases. 

What is needed is rent controls on landlords.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 6, 2019)

thebackrow said:


> What is it you don't understand Gramsci?
> 
> The liveable neighborhood scheme is about enabling more local trips to be walked and cycled. The majority of car trips in London are under 5 miles (which almost anyone could cycle) and many under 2 miles (which almost anyone could walk) - we need to stop these being driven to improve Air Quality (pollution in Brixton is amongst the worst in London), carbon emissions (Lambeth has declared a climate emergency and we're counting down 12 years with major changes needed) and public health (many people simply don't get enough exercise putting a huge strain on an already broken NHS). Are you arguing for the opposite - make the pavements smaller, remove pedestrian crossings, raise the speed limit?
> 
> ...



I understand all of it as non car driving cyclist who uses Nour Cash and Carry.

As resident of LJ I can ensure you that the livable neighborhood as pushed by LJAG middle class do gooders was rejected by the working class of LJ.

This is a class issue. And just imposing it on people from above is one way to do it. If thats the way then lets be frank about it.

BTW when the Council demolished the market car park I did help in the campaign to save it. Long-standing market business saw it as damaging to their business. At same time the Council was doing a deal with Tesco in Streatham over the Ice Rink which included them getting car park.

A lot of this Green stuff does not apply to multinationals. But can be imposed on the little market traders.

If was replaced with foodie paradise that is Pop.

No wonder so called "livable neighborhoods" are treated with suspicion.

And it's not about keeping Brixton crap.

Id love to make Brixton a great place.

Id say take that property developer scumbag Lexadon and CPO all his property in Brixton to put it in public ownership. Same goes for the covered markets.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 6, 2019)

thebackrow said:


> What is it you don't understand Gramsci?
> 
> The liveable neighborhood scheme is about enabling more local trips to be walked and cycled. The majority of car trips in London are under 5 miles (which almost anyone could cycle) and many under 2 miles (which almost anyone could walk) - we need to stop these being driven to improve Air Quality (pollution in Brixton is amongst the worst in London), carbon emissions (Lambeth has declared a climate emergency and we're counting down 12 years with major changes needed) and public health (many people simply don't get enough exercise putting a huge strain on an already broken NHS). Are you arguing for the opposite - make the pavements smaller, remove pedestrian crossings, raise the speed limit?
> 
> ...



Streatham has a new Tesco and its ice rink back

Here you go Council creaming themselves over deal with Tescos. 

Not that Green.


----------



## thebackrow (Mar 7, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> BTW when the Council demolished the market car park I did help in the campaign to save it. Long-standing market business saw it as damaging to their business



The market traders instinctively thought that the car park users formed a significant part of their business, as tends to happen when any controls on parking are proposed.  Some research was commissioned that showed the reality was that car park customers just weren’t significant.  There’s lots of research showing the same from Waltham Forest and other areas - shopowners massively over estimate the importance of car parking (in fact in many cases it’s the owners own cars that use the parking space outside their shop all day - clearly visible on Acre Lane for example)


----------



## CH1 (Mar 7, 2019)

thebackrow said:


> The market traders instinctively thought that the car park users formed a significant part of their business, as tends to happen when any controls on parking are proposed.  Some research was commissioned that showed the reality was that car park customers just weren’t significant.  There’s lots of research showing the same from Waltham Forest and other areas - shopowners massively over estimate the importance of car parking (in fact in many cases it’s the owners own cars that use the parking space outside their shop all day - clearly visible on Acre Lane for example)


In an alzheimers-fuelled delerium I found myself in the CAR PARK of the Lambeth Hospital (Landor Road) on Tuesday. (I should have been at the SLAM employment advice service in Lingham Street).

What I'm curious about is why a mental hospital in central Brixton should have a totally chocker-block car park (maybe 100-150 cars in it).

Lambeth Hospital is hardly on a par with Kings, with families visiting granny with a broken hip. Kings has 950 beds and a comprehensive outpatients service - and their highly remunerative car park is accommodated in the former playground of the Caldecott Road Primary School (now re-purposed as the Opthalmic Department of the hospital).

Lambeth Hopsital on the other hand has 79 beds and very limited out-patient facilies (mainly to give patients depot injections).

What I'm coming to is this. How come a hospital whose patients mainly can't drive and have very limited visitors have a 150 space car park with massive signs saying "HAVE YOU PAID" (outsourced company of course).

I reckon it's not just hospitals like Kings milking patients and visitors with car parking charges - in the case of SLAM I suspect they are running an outsourced paid-for public car park.

Appreciate this is not terribly relevant to Brixton market, but it does show IMHO that SLAM's car parking customers are as addicted to their cars as the SLAM substance abuse patients are to their "substances".


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 7, 2019)

thebackrow said:


> The market traders instinctively thought that the car park users formed a significant part of their business, as tends to happen when any controls on parking are proposed.  Some research was commissioned that showed the reality was that car park customers just weren’t significant.  There’s lots of research showing the same from Waltham Forest and other areas - shopowners massively over estimate the importance of car parking (in fact in many cases it’s the owners own cars that use the parking space outside their shop all day - clearly visible on Acre Lane for example)



Have you link to the research on the market car park?

On my example in previous post. When the market car park was demolished it housed the temporary ice rink. Whilst the streatham tescos/ ice rink was finished. Market traders said why not use Tescos in Acre lane car park for temporary ice rink.

Of course that would never happen.

My disagreement with how green policies are enacted is that they are put onto the less powerful. A multinational like Tescos wants a car park? No problem.

Same at LJ. The green policies were felt to imposed on the working class bit of LJ.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 7, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> .
> Same at LJ. The green policies were felt to imposed on the working class bit of LJ.



It was a shame some unsavoury characters attached themselves to the anti-closure grouping making it easy for the pro group to represent it as a clarksonesque entitled gammon type thing. Remember a key part of the scheme as a whole was "improving the retail offer" on Coldharbour lane Loughborough crossroads which would suggest again rent rises and gentrification. The view from the other side of the kettle would have a different perspective, a trendy shopping precinct means fuck all if you have to stay out on the pavement.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 8, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> From Brixton Blog article:
> _
> Penning ( Lambeth Cyclists) said that previous schemes to limit cars on Lambeth roads had proved controversial. Schemes in the Loughborough Junction area and New Park Road had not been area-wide schemes, had not “repurposed” the road space and did not link shopping and social centres.
> _
> ...


I think they mean there's no point taking a single road and making it "nicer" or reducing the traffic on it, without also sorting out other roads in the area (and local transport generally.) 

The closure of Loughborough Road failed partly because it led to drivers flooding nearby residential streets trying to pick their way through to Oval/Kennington or wherever. The theory - as practiced and evidenced successfully in the Netherlands and Denmark etc - suggests looking at an area as a whole and dividing the roads into:

1: residential roads (for people to get to where they live)
2: distributor roads (to connect residential roads and main roads) and 
3: main roads (for most traffic, travelling longer distances.)

In practice, what this means, is no one should be driving down residential roads unless they live there. Physical infrastructure is used to enforce this - e.g. one way roads, or filters (e.g. a bollard in the middle of the street which allows pedestrians and cyclists through, maintains access for residents, but doesn't allow through traffic.) This then forces through traffic on to "main" roads - which is what they were built for. Coupled with good public transport and good walking/cycling infrastructure, this ultimately reduces motor traffic in the area - and encourages people onto buses/trains/trams and active travel (walking/cycling) because it's quicker. 

The Dutch did this - it took them nearly 30 years to build the infra and implement the system - and it works. Few people drive in towns and cities in Holland because it's quicker, easier and safer to cycle or walk. Most kids cycle to school because it's safe.

In practice, what this would mean for the Loughborough Road scheme (for example) is preventing traffic coming into the area from Herne Hill and up Milkwood Road, and from Brixton and up Coldharbour Lane, and onto Loughborough Road. But also creating safe cycle routes and making the trains run, say, every 10 minutes etc etc. 

But you also have to do it in all the neighbouring areas as well - Camberwell, Clapham, Dulwish etc. Then the roads are freed up for essential traffic like buses, deliveries, tradespeople and the emergency services. 

It's not rocket science and it works in many places around the world, but it takes time and I think at the moment it's a bit too radical for many British people (drivers). It also seems oddly way beyond the comprehension of many who have been sold the 'freedom' of driving, but are still content to spend hours per day sitting in traffic.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 8, 2019)

And just a note on the New Park Road scheme. This was supposed reduce/calm traffic around Richard Atkins Primary School (where there's loads of kids, shops, pubs etc) - but it didn't work because they didn't take an "area wide approach" , i.e. reduce traffic using it as a rat run/cut through. They could have made it one way, or filtered the traffic to make drivers use the south circular then turn left onto Brixton Hill, but in the end what we got was a narrowed road with a load of coloured circles painted on the road. And it doesn't work. It's still a rat run, it still has loads of traffic, it's still dangerous for the kids to cross the road.... 

I mean, there isn't even a zebra crossing FFS - right outside a primary school!


----------



## sparkybird (Mar 8, 2019)

I would sat it's potentially even more dangerous as drivers slalom through the bends trying to make it to the passing point before the car coming in the opposite direction..


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 8, 2019)

All those colours and shapes make the road look like a playground...


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 9, 2019)

Has the community fridge been stopped?  Just took a few Pret items to leave there.  And it had a chain and padlock around it.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 9, 2019)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I think they mean there's no point taking a single road and making it "nicer" or reducing the traffic on it, without also sorting out other roads in the area (and local transport generally.)
> 
> The closure of Loughborough Road failed partly because it led to drivers flooding nearby residential streets trying to pick their way through to Oval/Kennington or wherever. The theory - as practiced and evidenced successfully in the Netherlands and Denmark etc - suggests looking at an area as a whole and dividing the roads into:
> 
> ...



Thanks for explanation.

Makes me wonder if plan to make Brixton livable neighborhood will mean more traffic around my area LJ. If traffic will just clog up other roads around Brixton.

In LJ preventing traffic coming into LJ by road closures/ road alterations in Herne Hill rather than blocking off Loughborough road was suggested by local residents. Feeling was this wouldn't happen as the middle classes wouldn't accept it. So the "experiment" was imposed exclusively on the working class bit of LJ.

I still think there is a class issue here. Its not that British people won't accept it. Its that it disproportionately affects the less well off. 

Its highly unlikely that better public transport will parallel this livable neighborhood idea for example.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 9, 2019)

Seemed to be an EDL demo going on just now outside Phone Corner, just north of the tube entrance.

Some guys back to back wearing Anonymous masks and holding flat screen monitors. Two presentations going on when I walked past were "Burnley 2017" and "Halal Slaughter House".

Seems slightly incredible to me that these people would pitch up in Brixton, but there they were.

Personally I prefer the demented street preachers, but possibly we may be info more of this creepy video fascism.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 9, 2019)

CH1 said:


> Seemed to be an EDL demo going on just now outside Phone Corner, just north of the tube entrance.
> 
> Some guys back to back wearing Anonymous masks and holding flat screen monitors. Two presentations going on when I walked past were "Burnley 2017" and "Halal Slaughter House".
> 
> ...


Are they still there?


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2019)

CH1 said:


> Seemed to be an EDL demo going on just now outside Phone Corner, just north of the tube entrance.
> 
> Some guys back to back wearing Anonymous masks and holding flat screen monitors. Two presentations going on when I walked past were "Burnley 2017" and "Halal Slaughter House".
> 
> ...


It's a pro vegan demo. I did a feature on Buzz a while ago about them.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 9, 2019)

editor said:


> It's a pro vegan demo. I did a feature on Buzz a while ago about them.


Yes they looked like that Animal rights activists from ‘Anonymous For The Voiceless’ return to Brixton
BUT
What's the Burnley connection then? I see the logic about veganism - the slaughterhouse looked pretty horrific. But why would vegans find Halal slaughter houses worse than "normal" ones?


----------



## CH1 (Mar 9, 2019)

CH1 said:


> t's the Burnley connection then? I see the logic about veganism - the slaughterhouse looked pretty horrific. But why would vegans find Halal slaughter houses worse than "normal" ones?


This Animal Aid article answers my question https://www.animalaid.org.uk/inside-uk-slaughterhouse-sheep-throats-hacked-animals-thrown/
Seems that these people are anti Halal for animal rights reasons and Burnley was the site of a slaughter house exposé in 2017.
My apologies for implied association with Mr Yaxley-Lennon.


----------



## thebackrow (Mar 10, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Thanks for explanation.
> 
> Makes me wonder if plan to make Brixton livable neighborhood will mean more traffic around my area LJ. If traffic will just clog up other roads around Brixton.
> ... So the "experiment" was imposed exclusively on the working class bit of LJ.
> ...



Makes me wonder if there's anything you couldn't see as being a class issue and persecution of the people of Loughborough Junction....

I just checked via the map from Map of car ownership levels by ward and it's 70% of households in Coldharbour Ward don't own a car.  If you’re not white van man then having a car in London is a luxury - (and many of the jobs that are done by van don’t need one - I know a builder who gets a taxi with his tools at the start of the job, gets all materials delivered and rides his scooter to site each day). The poorest people simply don't own cars.

Brixton already has the best public transport in South London and I’d guess nowhere within the Liveable neighborhood area is more than a 10 minute walk from a tube or rail station. There are some gaps in the bus network, and it can be slow, but what holds buses up is people driving their cars - so again, if you want better public transport you need to limit that. Tubes and trains are crowded but it’s hugely expensive to expand, but if you can free up some of the seats on current services by getting those people to cycle instead you’ve effectively expanded capacity (apparently that's why the first cycle superhighway followed the Northern Line route)


----------



## alex_ (Mar 10, 2019)

editor said:


> It's a pro vegan demo. I did a feature on Buzz a while ago about them.



edl vs pro vegan, easy mistake to make !

Alex


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 10, 2019)

Quotes didn't work. Very difficult to use.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 10, 2019)

thebackrow said:


> Makes me wonder if there's anything you couldn't see as being a class issue and persecution of the people of Loughborough Junction....
> 
> I just checked via the map from Map of car ownership levels by ward and it's 70% of households in Coldharbour Ward don't own a car.  If you’re not white van man then having a car in London is a luxury - (and many of the jobs that are done by van don’t need one - I know a builder who gets a taxi with his tools at the start of the job, gets all materials delivered and rides his scooter to site each day). The poorest people simply don't own cars.
> te)





You start by taking a swipe at me about seeing everything as a class issue then proceed to tell me what I already know about how the poor don't own cars.


So the argument you are putting forward is what? That livable neighborhood idea is not class issue?


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 10, 2019)

thebackrow said:


> Makes me wonder if there's anything you couldn't see as being a class issue and persecution of the people of Loughborough Junction....
> e)



This is Urban75. Seeing things as class issue isn't that exceptional here. Except on Brixton Forum where I have to justify it.

Your comment is the kind that caused the negative reaction to road closures in LJ. For example I remember being at meeting on the Loughborough Estate. It was packed with residents of the estate shouting at Council and LJAG they didn't want the road closures.

Its not me seeing everything as class issue and seeing everything as  persecuting the working class in LJ. Im reporting what I saw at meetings and what people have said to me. Listening to people.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 10, 2019)

thebackrow said:


> .
> 
> Brixton already has the best public transport in South London and I’d guess nowhere within the Liveable neighborhood area is more than a 10 minute walk from a tube or rail station. There are some gaps in the bus network, and it can be slow, but what holds buses up is people driving their cars - so again, if you want better public transport you need to limit that. Tubes and trains are crowded but it’s hugely expensive to expand, but if you can free up some of the seats on current services by getting those people to cycle instead you’ve effectively expanded capacity (apparently that's why the first cycle superhighway followed the Northern Line route)



Sorry this isn't good enough.

If ordinary people are to be expected to use public transport then it should be improved.

To say that Livable neighborhood is great idea then say sorry but improving tubes and trains is to expensive so instead cycle is a wind up.

If a move to more green and planet friendly transport is a good idea ( which I think it is as cyclist} then saying improving improving public transport is to expensive is bollocks argument.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 10, 2019)

thebackrow said:


> Makes me wonder if there's anything you couldn't see as being a class issue and persecution of the people of Loughborough Junction....
> 
> I just checked via the map from Map of car ownership levels by ward and it's 70% of households in Coldharbour Ward don't own a car.  If you’re not white van man then having a car in London is a luxury e)



I know several "white van" men. For them life is getting more difficult. With traffic calming etc journey times are increasing. They don't get paid more if it takes longer. The ULEZ is coming in. Chatting to one White Van man I know. He can't afford to get a new van. The company he works for won't pay the surcharge when ULEZ comes in. So effectively he has a pay cut. Another white van man I know rents his vehicle off the company. They are getting rid of it due to extra cost of ULEZ. They told him to go off and get his own vehicle. Like he can afford it.

Given the reality of work in London its not wonder ordinary workers feel hard done by with green measures.


----------



## thebackrow (Mar 10, 2019)

Maybe I’m just missing your point.

How does stopping rat running through residential streets and improving walking and cycling conditions “disproportionally affect the less well off” when very few of the less well off even own cars (proportionatly far less that the better off)?

“If ordinary people are expected to use public transport”.  Everyone but the hyper-rich use public transport in London already - What improvements to public transport do you want to see? What do you think is needed for the Brixton area?  Brixton Rail station is grim but is about to be refurbed. A station on the ginger line at Brixton East would be great but is supposedly very difficult and expensive (but I thought the council are still campaigning for it).

The Liveable Neighbourhood funding TfL announced, London wide, was £50m.   Northern Line/Jubilee line extensions cost over £2-300m *per mile*. Yes, improving tubes and trains is expensive - you get a better "return on investment" from walking and cycling (and that's before you think about pollution, carbon emissions, etc etc)


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Mar 10, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I know several "white van" men. For them life is getting more difficult. With traffic calming etc journey times are increasing. They don't get paid more if it takes longer. The ULEZ is coming in. Chatting to one White Van man I know. He can't afford to get a new van. The company he works for won't pay the surcharge when ULEZ comes in. So effectively he has a pay cut. Another white van man I know rents his vehicle off the company. They are getting rid of it due to extra cost of ULEZ. They told him to go off and get his own vehicle. Like he can afford it.
> 
> Given the reality of work in London its not wonder ordinary workers feel hard done by with green measures.



That's capitalism and shitty employment practices they should feel hard done by, not enviromental measures.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 11, 2019)

thebackrow said:


> Maybe I’m just missing your point.
> 
> How does stopping rat running through residential streets and improving walking and cycling conditions “disproportionally affect the less well off” when very few of the less well off even own cars (proportionatly far less that the better off)?
> 
> ...



I don't follow your argument.

Your asking me what improvements to transport I want then telling me that its too expensive. So its more "cost effective " to make people walk. Its this kind of attiude that iirritates me. A move to greener transport is necessary. It needs proper investment.

The first quote is from my reply to Brixton Hatter. The context was that the experiment in road closures could have been done in the middle class section of area. That was suggested as alternative. Council didnt take that seriously. So its hardly surprising when locals from estate feel its just being imposed on them.

The LJ scheme was a kind of livable neighborhoods concept. People on eatate felt it would increase likelihood of gentrification 

In LJ closing the two rat runs (Gordon Grove and Padfield st) were good idea. They could have been done separately to LJAG inspired plans. As they were linked to LJAG plans the Council ended up giving up on them.

So if smaller changes are brought not linked to contentious ideas like making LJ a destination they are more likely to succeed. In fact in LJ near school this was done sone time ago. Its accepted.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 11, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> The first quote is from my reply to Brixton Hatter. The context was that the experiment in road closures could have been done in the middle class section of area. That was suggested as alternative. Council didnt take that seriously. So its hardly surprising when locals from estate feel its just being imposed on them.


I seem to recall suggesting making  short section of Hinton Road from the Green Man to the filling station pedestrianised. This could have been done as an "experiment" to gauge efficacy and local opinion.

My recollection was that the greening of Loughborough Road started as an experiment, but it wasn't really an experiment and this is what led to outcry on the Loughborough Estate.

My feeling is that the object should have been to discourage commuter traffic - and inserting a "kink" in the route - including by definition an extra set of traffic lights might have done the trick. As they didn't try it we won't know unless they do.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 11, 2019)

if





DietCokeGirl said:


> That's capitalism and shitty employment practices they should feel hard done by, not enviromental measures.



The State, has has been seen in last economic crisis, plays an important role in keeping capitalism going. It underwrote and saved capitalism during the last economic crisis. It provide the legal and institutional framework for it to operate.

An example of workers contesting green measures is Uber drivers Union threatening to take the Mayor Sadiq to judicial review over starting to charge Uber drivers the congestion charge.

Mayor says he is going to do this for environmental reasons. To discourage private hire drivers from central London. Numbers have increased and they cause congestion and pollution.

The drivers say they already have a hard time making a living with Uber now the local state the Mayor Sadiq is giving them another cut in their income.



> “Uber drivers like myself are being squeezed,” said Muhumed Ali, a minicab driver and IWBG member.
> 
> “On one side we have the company that keeps us earning poverty wages and now, on the other, we have the TfL and mayor Sadiq Khan looking to charge us £11.50 when we go into central London.”
> 
> “Newsflash Sadiq Khan: private hire drivers are no longer prepared to be the easy target cash cow you and TfL have treated them in the past!” James Moyer-Lee, IWBG’s general secretary, said on Twitter.



They are saying that Mayors environmental policy is against equality legislation.


> “The introduction of the £11.50 congestion charge on minicab drivers is a case of indirect discrimination under the Equality Act.




Public authorities are expected to consider impact on equalities in policies they put in place.

So yes Capitalism is the underlying issue but as we have to live under it then I don't criticize low paid workers for contesting how environmental policies effect them directly.

For many people I know the  state or local state is seen as just as oppressive as an employer. This is not irrational. As last  economic crisis showed the state and local state ( Councils / Mayors) are fully implicated in Capitalism. Even if they present themselves as the good guys. 

Uber drivers are suing Sadiq Khan for racial discrimination


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 11, 2019)

Lembit Öpik was in Brixton doing a straight to camera piece around 1pm today...

As I walked past he was saying something about 'this disease in society'

Knife crime?

What does he even do these days?


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 11, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Lembit Öpik was in Brixton doing a straight to camera piece around 1pm today...
> 
> As I walked past he was saying something about 'this disease in society'
> 
> ...



Did he have the Cheeky girls with him?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 11, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Did he have the Cheeky girls with him?



Nah. He had shit shoes on.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 11, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Nah. He had shit shoes on.



How disappointing


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 11, 2019)

urgh


----------



## CH1 (Mar 12, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Lembit Öpik was in Brixton doing a straight to camera piece around 1pm today...
> As I walked past he was saying something about 'this disease in society'
> Knife crime?
> What does he even do these days?


Will it be on Russia Today? He is sometimes on "Going Underground" which goes out on Mondays, Wednesdays and Saturdays. Going Underground

(Trigger warning - last Saturday's episode might be disturbing to those of a liberal disposition. Former President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad giving his thoughts.)


----------



## theboris (Mar 12, 2019)

I haven't seen much reporting for this verdict, though the story was big at the time
Man guilty of manslaughter by diminished responsibility after killing aunt in Lambeth
what a sad story for everyone involved


----------



## technical (Mar 12, 2019)

Bloody hell, that is tragic.


----------



## Smick (Mar 13, 2019)

theboris said:


> I haven't seen much reporting for this verdict, though the story was big at the time
> Man guilty of manslaughter by diminished responsibility after killing aunt in Lambeth
> what a sad story for everyone involved


I've got quite a bit of sympathy for the fella.


----------



## nick (Mar 13, 2019)

Dunno if it deserves a separate thread, or is it just too depressing for that?

3 stabbed at Electric last night

:https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-47551092


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 13, 2019)

FFS 

Im glad the injuries dont sound too serious. 

I'm not really up for Electric Brixton getting more heavy handed security wise than they already are (which is at an acceptable level). 

Its quite probable that knife arches and Fabric style searches will be insisted upon in there from now on.


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2019)

Looks like the council are letting people's flowers and memorials stay a bit longer 













David Bowie’s Brixton memorial: photos of tributes, flowers and messages, Jan – Feb 2019


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 13, 2019)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> FFS
> 
> Im glad the injuries dont sound too serious.
> 
> ...



Security is tight there. How the fuck are people with knives getting in unless they came via a route that wasn't the front door?


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2019)

Time to get touchy feely 
Is Lambeth Together more Lego, PG Tips or Apple?


----------



## CH1 (Mar 14, 2019)

editor said:


> Time to get touchy feely
> Is Lambeth Together more Lego, PG Tips or Apple?


I think it's getting past a joke all this "chose your font by a referendum" stuff.
Where would we be if Michaelangelo had been tasked to carve "David" according to public taste?


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2019)

Pics from Prince of Wales on  Weds. Great to see so many female musicians onstage. 
















In photos: jam session at the Prince of Wales in Brixton, Weds 13th March 2019


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2019)

This is tonight (and free) if anyone fancies it!






Celebrate St Patrick’s at our free party at the Effra Social tonight, Fri 15th Mar 2019


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2019)

Incoming art 





Barrie J Davies artist takeover at Studio 73, Brixton Village, 18th-24th March 2019


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2019)

Some gigs for the week What’s on in Brixton – Gigs and club nights this week, Mon 18th – Sun 24th March 2019


----------



## teuchter (Mar 18, 2019)

A far reaching reorganisation of product category locations in Marks and Spencer is causing mayhem.


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2019)

Some shonky 'I forgot my camera' pics from Friday's Effra Social night 





















In photos: Brixton Buzz party night at the Effra Social, Brixton, Friday 15th March 2019


----------



## Effra Eyes (Mar 18, 2019)

Bit of a random one, and please admin delete if not appropriate. I’ve got a friend who finds themselves, thanks to our insane benefits system, currently homeless. I’ve got no space at my flat at the moment. Anyone know of anyone looking for house sitter/ with a cheap spare room in localish area? They have stayed at mine before and looked after my dogs while I’ve been and I can totally vouch for their trustworthiness. Please PM me if you have any bright ideas/ might be able to help..


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Mar 18, 2019)

Effra Eyes said:


> Bit of a random one, and please admin delete if not appropriate. I’ve got a friend who finds themselves, thanks to our insane benefits system, currently homeless. I’ve got no space at my flat at the moment. Anyone know of anyone looking for house sitter/ with a cheap spare room in localish area? They have stayed at mine before and looked after my dogs while I’ve been and I can totally vouch for their trustworthiness. Please PM me if you have any bright ideas/ might be able to help..


Hi, can't help with accommodation I'm afraid, but if your friend hasn't already I'd suggest he seek advice from Brixton Advice Centre on Railton Road, or Center 70 in West Norwood.


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2019)

The Craft Bar is REALLY taking the piss now.


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2019)

Please note - this thread will close tonight to make way for the Spring 2019 thread. Ifankyew.



> Spring 2019 in Northern Hemisphere will begin on Wednesday 20 March and ends on Friday 21 June


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2019)

This thread has now shimmied over here: Brixton news, rumours and general chat: Spring 2019


----------

